# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  :مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98

## sina_hp

فایل پیوست 82499
درود خداقوت ������


همانطور که مطلع شدید پس از جلسه ی شورای سنجش و تصویب دوباره یک طرح ناعادلانه بدون  توجه به کاستی های آن ، جناب آقای لاشکی به همراهی جمع دیگری از نمایندگان فعال در این حوزه قصد مطرح کردن طرحی دو فوریتی برای اصلاح این قانون ناعادلانه دارند 


❌❌اما طرح دو فوریتی چیست و چرا باید به آگاه سازی نمایندگان به رای دادن به دو فوریتی  بودن آن مبادرت ورزیم؟


طرح‌ها و لوایح دوفوریتی، آن‌هایی هستند که پس از تصویب دو فوریت، بلافاصله به چاپ و توزیع آن‌ها اقدام و پس از ۲۴ ساعت از موقع توزیع در صحن علنی برای رای گیری ارائه می‌گردند. 


لازم به ذکر است فوریت طرح توسط خود نمایندگان تصویب می‌شود بدین معنا که طرح ابتدا که به مجلس میرود یک رای گیری در مورد دو فوریتی بودن آن صورت میگیرد و در صورت رای آوردن سریع در دستور کار مجلس قرار میگیرد 


لذا لازم است امیدوارانه درس بخوانید و روزانه یک ساعت به کمپین کمک کنید به این شکل که  با آگاه کردن نمایندگانتان خواستار رای به دو فوریتی بودن طرح جناب لاشکی شوید


شماره نمایندگان مجلس ذیل این پست قرار میگیرد هر یک از همراهان عزیز با نمایندگان تمام شهر های استان خودش تماس بگیرد�������������  ����������������  ������


✅مواردی که لازم است در صحبت هایتان به نمایندگان محترم گوشزد کنید این است که:


1-با توجه به شرایط اقتصادی کشور علی رغم این که شورای سنجش برای بهبود سوابق تحصیلی ترمیم معدل را در نظر گرفته ابدا به هزینه ی گزافی که بر گرده ی خانواده ها وارد میشود توجهی نشده


2-تصویب این طرح نه تنها استرس را از دانش آموزان نمیکاهد بلکه تب نمره گرایی را افزایش داده به گونه ای که دانش آموز استرس دارد اگر 20 نگیرد از خیل عظیمی از داوطلبان عقب خواهد افتاد


3-برای داوطلبانی که از رشته های دیگر در رشته ی تجربی کنکور میدهند در موثر ترین درس این زیر گروه یعنی زیست شناسی تنها تراز کنکور ملاک است و برای سایر دروس هم تاثیری کم تر از داوطلبان دیپلمه تجربی دارند و این یک بی عدالت

----------


## Green Aurora

دروغ نگو واقعا؟

----------


## sina_hp

> دروغ نگو واقعا؟


استوري اینستاگرامش هست

----------


## Green Aurora

از کجا اوردیش؟منبعش کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi

باور کنین مثبت میشه عین 95 امید داشته باشین فقط به نماینده های مجلس باید زنگ زد

----------


## Green Aurora

من الان ایستاگرامش بودم پست جدید با این موضوع ندیدم

----------


## sina_hp

> من الان ایستاگرامش بودم پست جدید با این موضوع ندیدم


استوريش نه پست

----------


## Green Aurora

اگه راستکی باشه باید همه مون نماینده هارو اگاه کنیم مجلس ۲۹۰ نماینده داره که ډو سومش میشه تقریبا صد و نود نماینده.صد و هفتاد نماینده که داریم فقط بیستا نمازنده همراهمون بشن کافیه..

----------


## sina_hp

> اگه راستکی باشه باید همه مون نماینده هارو اگاه کنیم مجلس ۲۹۰ نماینده داره که ډو سومش میشه تقریبا صد و نود نماینده.صد و هفتاد نماینده که داریم فقط بیستا نمازنده همراهمون بشن کافیه..


دقيقا

----------


## Green Aurora

کاش بشه درستش کرد.کاش لغو بشه کاش من ارزوهایی که امروز چالشون کردم رو دوباره از خاک دربیارم کاش امید به همه مون برگرده..

----------


## sina_hp

> کاش بشه درستش کرد.کاش لغو بشه کاش من ارزوهایی که امروز چالشون کردم رو دوباره از خاک دربیارم کاش امید به همه مون برگرده..


همه چی درست ميشه

----------


## Green Aurora

درسته درستهدرستهههههههه منم الان دیدمش

----------


## sina_hp

نمی ذاريم تاثیر قطعی بمونه

----------


## sina_hp

بعد از تعطیلات مجلس طرح به کمک چندین نماینده تاثیر گذار ميره صحن حالا میبینید

----------


## mohammad1397

> نمی ذاريم تاثیر قطعی بمونه


هنوز نماینده ها نشناختی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_hp

يادمون نره که 175 نماینده خواهان تاثیر مثبت بودن

----------


## sina_hp

> هنوز نماینده ها نشناختی


تو هم ما رو نشناختی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mohammad1397

> تو هم ما رو نشناختی


نظام جدیدای خرخون هم نشناختی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

دوستان هدف اصلی اعضای شورا منهی وزیر آموزش و پرورش این بود که با تصويب اين طرح جدید(تأثیر قطعی 20 درصدی ) کاری کنند تا این طرح به مجلس بره و خود نماینده ها قا نون رو تغییر بدن و آموزش و پرورش رو مکلف کنن تا زیر ساخت های لازم رو برای تاثیر قطعی معدل ایجاد کنه این تنها راه بود چون آموزش و پرورش زیر بار نمی رفت و نرفت لذا این تاثیر قطعی به زودي توسط نمایندگان لغو خواهد شد هفته بعد طرح دوفوريتي تنظیم میشود و حتما رای می آورد و قضیه وارد صحن میشود

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_من شخصا این قضیه رو ول میکنم ببینم چی میشه بالاخره یا " نابودیم" یا " نا بودیم "_

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


فایل پیوست 82499
به امید پیروزی 
https://www.instagram.com/ghasemahmadi.ir/



آرمین جان ( سینا و آرش سابق البته ) 
من آخر متوجه نشدم از نظر شما تاثیر قطعی معدل مشکل ایجاد میکنه یا نمیکنه
تو تاپیک قبلیت گفتی هیچ کاری با معدل نداری چون هیچ تاثیری نمیذاره و 80% کنکوره و بچسبید به خودِ کنکور
حتی در یکی از تاپیک ها که نظرسنجی گذاشته بودن رای به تاثیر قطعی معدل داده بودی
 اما الان تاپیک زدی میگی خداکنه لغو بشه این مصوبه و به نماینده ها فشار بیارید
آخر کدومش ؟!! 
*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

وظیفه ما فقط اینه که نماینده هارو اگاه کنیم...از کل ایران تو این انجمن دانش اموز داریم...هر دانش اموز حتی یه پیامم به نماینده شهرش بده حله

----------


## alist

خداکنه تصویب شه بخدا راحت میشیم




















تجهیزات فست فود دستگاه اسپرسو ساز

----------


## mlt

تا ما بخوایم20تا راضی کنیم اون 175تا رو برمیگردونن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

نماینده ها اگ بلد بودن کاری بکنن وضع کشورو درست میکردن!!

----------


## mohammad gavad

به امید خدا لغو خواهدشد تاثیر قطعی

----------


## GOD LIKE

دوستان اعمال سوابق تحصیلی برای نظام جدیدی ها احیانا به نفع نظام قدیمی ها نیست؟

----------


## sina_hp

> دوستان اعمال سوابق تحصیلی برای نظام جدیدی ها احیانا به نفع نظام قدیمی ها نیست؟


تاثیر قطعی به نفع هیچ کس نیست

----------


## mohammad gavad

> دوستان اعمال سوابق تحصیلی برای نظام جدیدی ها احیانا به نفع نظام قدیمی ها نیست؟


تاثیر قطعی برای هردو نظام اعمال خواهدشد

----------


## sina_hp

> فایل پیوست 82499
> درود خداقوت ������
> 
> 
> همانطور که مطلع شدید پس از جلسه ی شورای سنجش و تصویب دوباره یک طرح ناعادلانه بدون  توجه به کاستی های آن ، جناب آقای لاشکی به همراهی جمع دیگری از نمایندگان فعال در این حوزه قصد مطرح کردن طرحی دو فوریتی برای اصلاح این قانون ناعادلانه دارند 
> 
> 
> ❌❌اما طرح دو فوریتی چیست و چرا باید به آگاه سازی نمایندگان به رای دادن به دو فوریتی  بودن آن مبادرت ورزیم؟
> 
> ...


لطفا همه شرکت کنید

----------


## GOD LIKE

> تاثیر قطعی به نفع هیچ کس نیست


یعنی میگم اگه نظام قدیم مثبت و جدید قطعی باشه ناعادلانه میشه پس اگه بخوان مثبت کنن برای هر دونظام باید مثبت بشه تا عادلانه بشه که اونم باب میلشون نیست چون میخوان به امتحان نهایی 98 اعتبار و اهمیت بدن. یعنی ما نظام قدیمیا هم قربانی این قضیه شدیم

----------


## sina_hp

> یعنی میگم اگه نظام قدیم مثبت و جدید قطعی باشه ناعادلانه میشه پس اگه بخوان مثبت کنن برای هر دونظام باید مثبت بشه تا عادلانه بشه که اونم باب میلشون نیست چون میخوان به امتحان نهایی 98 اعتبار و اهمیت بدن. یعنی ما نظام قدیمیا هم قربانی این قضیه شدیم


برای همه مثبت میشه

----------


## sina_hp

> فایل پیوست 82499
> درود خداقوت ������
> 
> 
> همانطور که مطلع شدید پس از جلسه ی شورای سنجش و تصویب دوباره یک طرح ناعادلانه بدون  توجه به کاستی های آن ، جناب آقای لاشکی به همراهی جمع دیگری از نمایندگان فعال در این حوزه قصد مطرح کردن طرحی دو فوریتی برای اصلاح این قانون ناعادلانه دارند 
> 
> 
> ❌❌اما طرح دو فوریتی چیست و چرا باید به آگاه سازی نمایندگان به رای دادن به دو فوریتی  بودن آن مبادرت ورزیم؟
> 
> ...


با اقدام سریع همه می توان حداقل تا هفته سوم مهر این قاعله را پایان داد و تاثیر معدل را برای همیشه مثبت کرد

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> اگه راستکی باشه باید همه مون نماینده هارو اگاه کنیم مجلس ۲۹۰ نماینده داره که ډو سومش میشه تقریبا صد و نود نماینده.صد و هفتاد نماینده که داریم فقط بیستا نمازنده همراهمون بشن کافیه..


حاضرین در جلسه مهمن که معمولا بیش از 250 تا نمی شه، همین 175 تا هم اون روز حاضر باشن کار تمومه

----------


## GOD LIKE

> برای همه مثبت میشه


خداکنه

----------


## Ebrahim999

> تاثیر قطعی به نفع هیچ کس نیست


بالاخره بايد به نفع به عده باشه
نميشه كه همه سر اين رتبه بدتري بگيرن

----------


## sina_hp

> بالاخره بايد به نفع به عده باشه
> نميشه كه همه سر اين رتبه بدتري بگيرن


فقط به نفع تغییر رشته ای ها و دیپلم های 84 به قبل هست

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌❌ بچها دوستان بزگواران بسیار بسیار بسیااااار مهم ❌❌❌


❌⛔⛔ خواهشاً با دقت تمام بخونید بحث خیلی خیلی خیلی جدی و مهمی هستش⛔⛔❌
انقدر اعتراضامون گسترده و زیاد بود طی این مدت که خیلی کارا تونستیم بکنیم و نتایج خوبی هم گرفتیم


⚠ چندین بار تو تلویزیون بحثش شد،
⚠ دو برنامه بزرگ تلویزیونی رو به خودمون اختصاص دادیم،
⚠ تمام سایت های خبری هر روز و هر یکی دو روز داشتن از اعتراض ما حرف میزدن،
⚠ وزیر محترم اموزش و پرورش رو مجبور کردیم بیاد تلویزیون با مخالفا صحبت کنه،
⚠ امامان جمعه اعتراضات ما رو بیان کردن تو خطبه هاشون،
⚠ چندین نماینده تو صحن مجلس هم در مصاحبه با خبرگزاری ها و هم تو فضای مجازی اعتراضشون رو به این موضوع نشون دادن،
⚠ باعث شدیم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس دوبار فقط به خاطر این موضوع تاثیر معدل تشکیل جلسه بده و در جلسه آخر توصیه کنه که شورای سنجش باز باید تشکیل جلسه بده و تاثیر رو مثبت کنه
⚠️ مهم ترینش نظر ۱۷۵ نماینده مجلس رو جلب کردیم که قراره الآن باز بیان به کمکمون و تو مجلس حمایت کنن ازمون


همه و همه و همه و همه ی این اتفاقات مثبت و به خاطر اعتراضای به حق ماها بود که همه متوجه به حق بودن اعتراضامون شدن


اینم از انگیزه که میگید شدنی نیست یا فاز ناامیدی میدید این همه کار رو با هم انجام دادیم پس شدنیه دست به دست هم بدید با هم به کاری که بالا گفته شده عمل کنیم

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌❌⛔️بسیار مهم⛔️❌❌❌


 پی ام بالا رو بخونید و توجه کنید و کارهایی که لازمه رو انجام بدید
میدونم ناراحت و ناامید هستید و امیدی ندارید ولی باور کنید همچین نیست، ما هممون با کمک هم تا اینجا کشیدیم و الان این قانون رو مثل خیلی از قانونای دیگه ای از طریق مجلس لغو شده لغوش میکنیم اینو مطمئن باشید که برای کنکور ۹۸ تثیر مثبت میشه، نه انقد واهی میدبم و نه حرف الکی میزنیم، هیچوقت یادمون نمیره این قانون یکبار هم سال ۹۵ با تلاش فقط یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی لغو شد تکرار میکنم با تلاش یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی،


پس چه با ناامیدی چه با امیدواری چه با گریه چه با خنده همه دست به دست هم بدیم اعتراض محکم و گسترده ای داشته باشیم تا با آگاه کردن نماینده ها و نشون دادن اعتراضمون هنگام مطرح شدن طرح در مجلس ازمون حمایت کنن، 


پس یا علی شروع کنید

----------


## Ebrahim999

> فقط به نفع تغییر رشته ای ها و دیپلم های 84 به قبل هست


قبل ٨٤ كيففففف ميكنن

----------


## sina_hp

> فایل پیوست 82499
> درود خداقوت ������
> 
> 
> همانطور که مطلع شدید پس از جلسه ی شورای سنجش و تصویب دوباره یک طرح ناعادلانه بدون  توجه به کاستی های آن ، جناب آقای لاشکی به همراهی جمع دیگری از نمایندگان فعال در این حوزه قصد مطرح کردن طرحی دو فوریتی برای اصلاح این قانون ناعادلانه دارند 
> 
> 
> ❌❌اما طرح دو فوریتی چیست و چرا باید به آگاه سازی نمایندگان به رای دادن به دو فوریتی  بودن آن مبادرت ورزیم؟
> 
> ...


یا علی

----------


## Green Aurora

> یا علی


یا علی

----------


## Green Aurora

> یا علی


یا علی

----------


## sina_hp

> ❌❌❌ بچها دوستان بزگواران بسیار بسیار بسیااااار مهم ❌❌❌
> 
> 
> ❌⛔⛔ خواهشاً با دقت تمام بخونید بحث خیلی خیلی خیلی جدی و مهمی هستش⛔⛔❌
> انقدر اعتراضامون گسترده و زیاد بود طی این مدت که خیلی کارا تونستیم بکنیم و نتایج خوبی هم گرفتیم
> 
> 
> ⚠ چندین بار تو تلویزیون بحثش شد،
> ⚠ دو برنامه بزرگ تلویزیونی رو به خودمون اختصاص دادیم،
> ...





> ❌❌❌⛔️������بسیار مهم������⛔️❌❌❌
> 
> 
>  پی ام بالا رو بخونید و توجه کنید و کارهایی که لازمه رو انجام بدید
> میدونم ناراحت و ناامید هستید و امیدی ندارید ولی باور کنید همچین نیست، ما هممون با کمک هم تا اینجا کشیدیم و الان این قانون رو مثل خیلی از قانونای دیگه ای از طریق مجلس لغو شده لغوش میکنیم اینو مطمئن باشید که برای کنکور ۹۸ تثیر مثبت میشه، نه انقد واهی میدبم و نه حرف الکی میزنیم، هیچوقت یادمون نمیره این قانون یکبار هم سال ۹۵ با تلاش فقط یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی لغو شد تکرار میکنم با تلاش یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی،
> 
> 
> پس چه با ناامیدی چه با امیدواری چه با گریه چه با خنده همه دست به دست هم بدیم اعتراض محکم و گسترده ای داشته باشیم تا با آگاه کردن نماینده ها و نشون دادن اعتراضمون هنگام مطرح شدن طرح در مجلس ازمون حمایت کنن، 
> 
> ...





> فایل پیوست 82499
> درود خداقوت ������
> 
> 
> همانطور که مطلع شدید پس از جلسه ی شورای سنجش و تصویب دوباره یک طرح ناعادلانه بدون  توجه به کاستی های آن ، جناب آقای لاشکی به همراهی جمع دیگری از نمایندگان فعال در این حوزه قصد مطرح کردن طرحی دو فوریتی برای اصلاح این قانون ناعادلانه دارند 
> 
> 
> ❌❌اما طرح دو فوریتی چیست و چرا باید به آگاه سازی نمایندگان به رای دادن به دو فوریتی  بودن آن مبادرت ورزیم؟
> 
> ...


همه با هم

----------


## Behnammirzaee

دوستان اگه هر کدومتون یک تلفن به نماینده شهر خودتون بزنین کار تمومه ۱۰ دقیقه وقتتون رو نمی گیره وظیفه ما رسوندن خواسته هامون به نماینده ست.
بعدا که کار از کار گذشت نماینده فوقش میگه میبایست منو تو جریان قرار میدادین. پس بیایین امروز هر کدوم یک تلفن بزنیم.من  بغیر از شهر خودم سعی میکنم با نماینده شهرای دوروبرم تماس بگیرم .باشد که تاثیر بذاره رو سایر نماینده های دیگه
حداقل امسال رو بخاطر نظام قدیم ها مثبت بزارن. چون که چیزی به اسم ترمیم معدل اونم با کتابای نظام جدید کاریست طاقت فرسا و بیهوده چون عملا از اون چیزی که واسه امتحان خوندی تو نظام قدیم تست طرح نمیشه.

پس همه باهم یکصدا به نماینده ها میگیم لغو تاثیر قطعی

----------


## Alireza_79ez

زنگ شاید جواب ندن 
پیام میشه داد؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

ب نظرم هرکس یه متن تنظیم کنه و به شماره نماینده هایی ک توی کانال سبطی شمارشون هست بفرسته 

دوستان زنگ میزنین یا پیام بدین لطفا ادب رو رعایت کنین خیلی تاثیرگذاره

----------


## Bimehr

دوستانی که این پیامو میخونند بدونن که حتی با معدل 20 هم ضرر خواهند کرد....پس خواهشا هر کس در حد توانش کمک کنه و با نماینده ها تماس بگیره....به خدا اگه همت کنید این قانون لغو میشه
یک نکته:دوستانی که میگن میریم ترمیم معدل....بدونن که حتی با داشتن هزینه ترمیم اگه 20 بگیرند زیاد دردی رو دوا نمیکنه چون حدود 50 هزار نفر دیپلمه قبل 84 و تغیر رشته ای ها از شما جلوترند.چه برسه که نمره شما زیر 20 باشه حتی 19 که باید قبول شدن در رشته های خوب رو به گور ببرید.
پس همت کنید تا این قانون لغو بشه

----------


## sina_hp

> زنگ شاید جواب ندن 
> پیام میشه داد؟


بله

----------


## sina_hp

نماینده ی محترم مجلس شورای اسلامی
با سلام و احترام
تصمیم اخیر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در مورد تصویب تاثیر «قطعی» معدل در کنکور سراسری، با توجه به مهیا نبودن زیر ساخت های کافی برای برگزاری امتحانات نهایی، سلیقه ای بودن تصحیح اوراق، نا برابر بودن کیفیت آموزشی در مناطق مختلف و بسیاری از مشکلات دیگر برای دانش آموزان، ظلمی بسیار در ‌حق این دانش آموزان نخبه میباشد
لذا از شما نماینده ی عزیز خواهشمندیم در جهت تصویب تاثیر معدل بصورت مثبت همکاری لازم را داشته باشید
با تشکر
شماره نمایندگان در پست اول همین تاپیک موجود هست پیام های خود را مثل پیام بالا بنویسید و ارسال کنید برای نمایندگان

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌❌ بچها دوستان بزگواران بسیار بسیار بسیااااار مهم ❌❌❌


❌⛔⛔ خواهشاً با دقت تمام بخونید بحث خیلی خیلی خیلی جدی و مهمی هستش⛔⛔❌
انقدر اعتراضامون گسترده و زیاد بود طی این مدت که خیلی کارا تونستیم بکنیم و نتایج خوبی هم گرفتیم


⚠ چندین بار تو تلویزیون بحثش شد،
⚠ دو برنامه بزرگ تلویزیونی رو به خودمون اختصاص دادیم،
⚠ تمام سایت های خبری هر روز و هر یکی دو روز داشتن از اعتراض ما حرف میزدن،
⚠ وزیر محترم اموزش و پرورش رو مجبور کردیم بیاد تلویزیون با مخالفا صحبت کنه،
⚠ امامان جمعه اعتراضات ما رو بیان کردن تو خطبه هاشون،
⚠ چندین نماینده تو صحن مجلس هم در مصاحبه با خبرگزاری ها و هم تو فضای مجازی اعتراضشون رو به این موضوع نشون دادن،
⚠ باعث شدیم کمیسیون آموزش مجلس دوبار فقط به خاطر این موضوع تاثیر معدل تشکیل جلسه بده و در جلسه آخر توصیه کنه که شورای سنجش باز باید تشکیل جلسه بده و تاثیر رو مثبت کنه
⚠️ مهم ترینش نظر ۱۷۵ نماینده مجلس رو جلب کردیم که قراره الآن باز بیان به کمکمون و تو مجلس حمایت کنن ازمون


همه و همه و همه و همه ی این اتفاقات مثبت و به خاطر اعتراضای به حق ماها بود که همه متوجه به حق بودن اعتراضامون شدن


اینم از انگیزه که میگید شدنی نیست یا فاز ناامیدی میدید این همه کار رو با هم انجام دادیم پس شدنیه دست به دست هم بدید با هم به کاری که بالا گفته شده عمل کنیم

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌❌⛔️📛بسیار مهم📛⛔️❌❌❌


 پی ام بالا رو بخونید و توجه کنید و کارهایی که لازمه رو انجام بدید
میدونم ناراحت و ناامید هستید و امیدی ندارید ولی باور کنید همچین نیست، ما هممون با کمک هم تا اینجا کشیدیم و الان این قانون رو مثل خیلی از قانونای دیگه ای از طریق مجلس لغو شده لغوش میکنیم اینو مطمئن باشید که برای کنکور ۹۸ تثیر مثبت میشه، نه انقد واهی میدبم و نه حرف الکی میزنیم، هیچوقت یادمون نمیره این قانون یکبار هم سال ۹۵ با تلاش فقط یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی لغو شد تکرار میکنم با تلاش یک دختر خانم و کمک های آقای سبطی،


پس چه با ناامیدی چه با امیدواری چه با گریه چه با خنده همه دست به دست هم بدیم اعتراض محکم و گسترده ای داشته باشیم تا با آگاه کردن نماینده ها و نشون دادن اعتراضمون هنگام مطرح شدن طرح در مجلس ازمون حمایت کنن، 


پس یا علی شروع کنید

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌❌بچها 8 پی ام بالا رو بخونید و شروع کنید❌❌

----------


## sina_hp

شماره نمایندگان در صفحه اول این تاپیک موجود هست

----------


## sina_hp

فایل پیوست 82515

----------


## sina_hp

فایل پیوست 82516

----------


## sina_hp

ايرادات تاثیر قطعی برای همه ☝☝☝

----------


## sina_hp

صفحه اول این تاپیک شماره نمایندگان و کارهایی که باید همه انجام بدین تا تاثیر ناعادلانه قطعی معدل حداکثر تا پایان مهر لغو شه موجود هست لطفا طبق گفته ها عمل کنید تا به نتیجه برسیم

----------


## sina_hp

فقط کافی به نماینده هاتون اطلاع رسانی کنن تا در مجلس به طرح دو فوریتی رای بدن و تا مهر این قضیه ختم به خیر شه در صفحه اول این تاپیک توضیحات داده شده با دقت بخونيد و بهش عمل کنید تا پیروزی یک قدم فاصله هست

----------


## Alireza_79ez

دوستان محض اطلاع خواستم بگم مشاوران سنجش میگن تراز جدا توی هر نظام و بعد تراز بندی کل وجود نداره و از همون اول همه بر یک اساس تراز بندی میشن
خلاصه ک ما نسل سوخته های 97 خیلی بد شانسیم سالای قبل هرکس به هردلیلی کنکور قبول نمیشد یک فرصت کاملا برابر با بقیه داشت ولی ما...اون از تاثیر معدل اینم از تراز بتدی یکسان با کسایی ک مباحث کنکورشون نصف ماست!

----------


## Bimehr

با سلام
لطفا کسانی که به فاجعه بار بودن این قانون شک دارند بخوانند.
تاثیر قطعی معدل چرا بده؟
چون ترازی که به نمره نهایی تعلق میگیره معمولا از تراز کنکور پایین تره و این باعث میشه که موقع میانگین گیری تراز کلی داوطلب پایین بیاد و رتبه خراب بشه و اما چطور هین اتفاق میوفته؟
تصور کنید یک نفر زیست رو در کنکور صد بزنه،ترازی که به این داوطلب تعلق میگیره 14000 هستش،حالا تصور کنید که نمره امتحان نهایی هم بیست شده باشه در این صورت تراز نمره نهاییش میشه 10000 .حالا نحوه محاسبه تراز کلی به این شکله
تراز کنکور×0/7 +تراز امتحان نهایی×0/3 
یعنی برای این داوطلب میشه 14000 ضربدر 0/7 به اضافه 10000 ضربدر 0/3 که مساویه با:
9800+3000=12800
خب دیدید که تراز کلی از ترازی که تو کنکور زده بود کمتر شد و رتبه اش خراب شد حالا اگر همه این طور باشه باز مشکلی نیس.مشکل اینجاس که برا همه این اتفاق نمی افته.
داوطلبی که دیپلمش رو قبل از 84 گرفته یا داوطلب تغییر رشته ای دیگه این طور براش محاسبه نمیشه و شما حتی با معدل بیست از اینها که حدود 50 هزار نفر میشن عقب تری.این داوطلب مثلا اگر زیست رو صد بزنه ترازش میشه 14000 و چون معدلش براش تاثیر داده نمیشه خیلی راحت تراز کلیش هم میشه همون 14000 یهنی از داوطلب اولی که زیست رو صد زده بود و نمره زیستش 20 بود رتبش بهتر میشه اونم در حد 12000 تا تراز پس کم بگین ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنیم چون حتی 20 هم بگیری فایده نداره چون داوطلبای تغییر رشته ای و دیپلمه های قبل 84 از تو جلو ترن و تو این سالها تعدادشونم رو به افزایشه.
حالا این برا معدل 20 بود شما اگه معدلت از 20 کمتر باشه مثلا 19 باشه از حدود 150 هزار نفر عقب تری و عملا باید رشته مرد علاقتو تو خواب ببینی.

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> دوستان محض اطلاع خواستم بگم مشاوران سنجش میگن تراز جدا توی هر نظام و بعد تراز بندی کل وجود نداره و از همون اول همه بر یک اساس تراز بندی میشن
> خلاصه ک ما نسل سوخته های 97 خیلی بد شانسیم سالای قبل هرکس به هردلیلی کنکور قبول نمیشد یک فرصت کاملا برابر با بقیه داشت ولی ما...اون از تاثیر معدل اینم از تراز بتدی یکسان با کسایی ک مباحث کنکورشون نصف ماست!


واقعا با این وضعیت باید چیکارکرد؟از یه مشاور شنیدم میگفت درسای نظام جدید انقدر حجمش کمه تا عید 6دور با کیفیت میتونیم مباحث رو بخونیم!
امیدی هست برای نظام قدیم؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> با سلام
> لطفا کسانی که به فاجعه بار بودن این قانون شک دارند بخوانند.
> تاثیر قطعی معدل چرا بده؟
> چون ترازی که به نمره نهایی تعلق میگیره معمولا از تراز کنکور پایین تره و این باعث میشه که موقع میانگین گیری تراز کلی داوطلب پایین بیاد و رتبه خراب بشه و اما چطور هین اتفاق میوفته؟
> تصور کنید یک نفر زیست رو در کنکور صد بزنه،ترازی که به این داوطلب تعلق میگیره 14000 هستش،حالا تصور کنید که نمره امتحان نهایی هم بیست شده باشه در این صورت تراز نمره نهاییش میشه 10000 .حالا نحوه محاسبه تراز کلی به این شکله
> تراز کنکور×0/7 +تراز امتحان نهایی×0/3 
> یعنی برای این داوطلب میشه 14000 ضربدر 0/7 به اضافه 10000 ضربدر 0/3 که مساویه با:
> 9800+3000=12800
> خب دیدید که تراز کلی از ترازی که تو کنکور زده بود کمتر شد و رتبه اش خراب شد حالا اگر همه این طور باشه باز مشکلی نیس.مشکل اینجاس که برا همه این اتفاق نمی افته.
> ...


هر سال توی کنکور چندتا رتبه زیر 2هزار داریم ک دیپلمه قبل 84باشن؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## Bimehr

> واقعا با این وضعیت باید چیکارکرد؟از یه مشاور شنیدم میگفت درسای نظام جدید انقدر حجمش کمه تا عید 6دور با کیفیت میتونیم مباحث رو بخونیم!
> امیدی هست برای نظام قدیم؟


اره دوست عزیز صد در صد امیدی هس....شما هدفتو مشخص کن و تلاش کن ....حتما پیروز میشی.
حالا درسته حجمش کمه ولی اون مشاور خیلی اغراق کرده.تازه اونا کنکور اولشون هست.

----------


## Alireza_79ez

شما 30 به 70 حساب کردی درصورتی ک الان 20به 80 عه 
اره اگ همه اینجوری باشن همه افت تراز دارن و مثلا اگر سالای قبل ماکسیمم تراز 14000بود امسال میشه 13000
اما فکر نکنم دیپلمه های قبل 84 انقدر هدفمند باشن ک بیان رتبه زیر 2هزار بگیرن

----------


## BlackRose

> هر سال توی کنکور چندتا رتبه زیر 2هزار داریم ک دیپلمه قبل 84باشن؟؟؟!!!!!!!


هرساله 60 الی 100 هزار نفر از داوطلبان با این شرایط وجود دارن!! قاعدتا اگر کنکور 98 تاثیرقطعی باشه چند گام جلو هستن...

----------


## mohammad1397

> با سلام
> لطفا کسانی که به فاجعه بار بودن این قانون شک دارند بخوانند.
> تاثیر قطعی معدل چرا بده؟
> چون ترازی که به نمره نهایی تعلق میگیره معمولا از تراز کنکور پایین تره و این باعث میشه که موقع میانگین گیری تراز کلی داوطلب پایین بیاد و رتبه خراب بشه و اما چطور هین اتفاق میوفته؟
> تصور کنید یک نفر زیست رو در کنکور صد بزنه،ترازی که به این داوطلب تعلق میگیره 14000 هستش،حالا تصور کنید که نمره امتحان نهایی هم بیست شده باشه در این صورت تراز نمره نهاییش میشه 10000 .حالا نحوه محاسبه تراز کلی به این شکله
> تراز کنکور×0/7 +تراز امتحان نهایی×0/3 
> یعنی برای این داوطلب میشه 14000 ضربدر 0/7 به اضافه 10000 ضربدر 0/3 که مساویه با:
> 9800+3000=12800
> خب دیدید که تراز کلی از ترازی که تو کنکور زده بود کمتر شد و رتبه اش خراب شد حالا اگر همه این طور باشه باز مشکلی نیس.مشکل اینجاس که برا همه این اتفاق نمی افته.
> ...


چرا برا مخالفت با یه موضوع امار کیلویی میدی؟اگه 50000نف. قبل 84باشن من خودم درسنجش اتیش میزنم!!پسر جون این امار مربوط به کل دانشجوها و فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهین اکثرا زیر 33سال دارن یعنی سابقه تحصیلی دارن اگه معدلت پایینه بگو چون پایینه مخالفم دیگه دروغ فاجعه نگو تا مثلا معدل بالا ها با خودت همراه کنی :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

اگر در کنکور تراز 10000بگیره و تراز نمره نهایی 9000باشه بعد از درصد 80 به 20
تراز 9800 میده ک میبینیم تاثیر چندانی نداره
البته در صورتی ک نمره نهایی تراز 9000 10000بده اما بخاطر تقلب ها و تعداد زیاد نمران بیست ب نظرتون چ ترازی داده میشه؟

----------


## Bimehr

> هر سال توی کنکور چندتا رتبه زیر 2هزار داریم ک دیپلمه قبل 84باشن؟؟؟!!!!!!!


دوست عزیز اولا هر سال تاثیر قطعی نیست....در حالی که 20 شما تراز کل شما رو میاره پایین ولی اون افراد چون تاثیر نداره معدلشون با همون درصد ها رتبشون خیلی بهتر میشه.
دوما من نگفتم رتبه های زیر 2000 دیپلمه قبل از 84 هستند.هر چند هستند ولی در جریان نیستم.من گفتم از شما جلوترند چون معدلشون تاثیر داده نمیشه...که درسته
سوما حالا اگه شما معدلت 20 باشه اینا رو به گفته خودت میتونی در نظر نگیری...اونی که معدلش زیر 20 هست چیکار کنه....هر چند دیپلمه های قبل 84  هم با درصد های شما یا حدود شما از شما جلو ترند.

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> دوست عزیز اولا هر سال تاثیر قطعی نیست....در حالی که 20 شما تراز کل شما رو میاره پایین ولی اون افراد چون تاثیر نداره معدلشون با همون درصد ها رتبشون خیلی بهتر میشه.
> دوما من نگفتم رتبه های زیر 2000 دیپلمه قبل از 84 هستند.هر چند هستند ولی در جریان نیستم.من گفتم از شما جلوترند چون معدلشون تاثیر داده نمیشه...که درسته
> سوما حالا اگه شما معدلت 20 باشه اینا رو به گفته خودت میتونی در نظر نگیری...اونی که معدلش زیر 20 هست چیکار کنه....هر چند دیپلمه های قبل 84  هم با درصد های شما یا حدود شما از شما جلو ترند.


داداش معدلم 17.59 !!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

کسی میدونه نمره 20توی نهایی چ ترازی میده؟

----------


## sina_hp

فقط الان باید کارهایی که گفتم رو انجام بدین و به نماینده ها پیام بدین

----------


## sina_hp

تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید

----------


## sina_hp

تمام کارهایی که باید همه بکنید تا تاثیر قطعی تا پایان مهر لغو شه و تاثیر مثبت جای اون رو بگيره در ابتدای این تاپیک گفته شده با دقت بخونيد و عمل کنید اگر نمی خواید تاثیر قطعی شما رو از ورود به رشته های تاپ باز بداره

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید


بحث تراز خیلی جدی تر از معدله 
معدل اگر قطعی بمونه همه میان پایین فکر نمیکنم این 84 ب قبلیا انقدر زیاد باشن ک حق کسی خورده بشه

----------


## sina_hp

> بحث تراز خیلی جدی تر از معدله 
> معدل اگر قطعی بمونه همه میان پایین فکر نمیکنم این 84 ب قبلیا انقدر زیاد باشن ک حق کسی خورده بشه


فقط اونا نیستن تغییر رشته ای ها هم هستن که زیست ندارن و براشون حساب نميشه

----------


## sina_hp

> فایل پیوست 82516





> فایل پیوست 82515





> بحث تراز خیلی جدی تر از معدله 
> معدل اگر قطعی بمونه همه میان پایین فکر نمیکنم این 84 ب قبلیا انقدر زیاد باشن ک حق کسی خورده بشه


فاجعه تاثیر قطعی اینه

----------


## parham7983

نهایتا 11000

----------


## Alireza_79ez

هرچند بحث تراز تصویب شده و چون اکثرا درموردش اطلاعی ندارن اعتراض نمیکنن و قانون پابرجاس
فعلا همین معدل لغو شه خوبه 
موی کندن از خرس غنیمت است

----------


## sina_hp

​دوستان پیام به نمایندگان فراموش نشه در اولین صفحه جزئیات گفته شده

----------


## Bimehr

> چرا برا مخالفت با یه موضوع امار کیلویی میدی؟اگه 50000نف. قبل 84باشن من خودم درسنجش اتیش میزنم!!پسر جون این امار مربوط به کل دانشجوها و فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهین اکثرا زیر 33سال دارن یعنی سابقه تحصیلی دارن اگه معدلت پایینه بگو چون پایینه مخالفم دیگه دروغ فاجعه نگو تا مثلا معدل بالا ها با خودت همراه کنی


داداش خوشبختانه اکثر بچه ها مخالف تاثیر قطعی هستند.و شما هم همونطور که به من میگید چون مخالف تاثیر قطعی هستم این حرفا رو میزنم شما هم چون مخالف تاثیر مثبتی داری این حرفو میزنی.
من گفتم دیپلمه های قبل 84 و تغییر رشته ای ها با هم.

----------


## Saeed79

اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 مگه چند نفر داریم ؟
کسی که دیگه نهایتا دیپلم 83 داره الان حدود 33 34 سالشه !
7 سال باید عمومی بخونه میشه 40 سال
4 5 سال هم تخصص میشه 45 سال
تا بیاد جا بیفته میشه 50 سال
کی همچین کاری میکنه ؟!!!!
دوما تغییر رشته ای ها که اگه قبل سوم تغییر رشته داده باشن که زیست هم نهایی دادن
اگه سال آخر تغییر رشته داده باشن که دیگه رقیبی محسوب نمیشن (به غیر استثناها)
سوما تاثیر واسه همه یکیه.کی گفته همه ضرر میکنن ؟!!
مثلا نفر اول و دوم کنکور رو  در نظر بگیرید و  هر دو معدل بیست.الان مثلا واسه رتبه 1 ـه تاثیر منفی میذاره و  میشه رتبه 2؟ نه واسه همه تاثیر میذاره.به هیچ وجه به  ضرر  معدل بیستیه نیست.
ضمنا دیگه قرار نیست اینقد امتحان نهایی راحت باشه که همه 20  شن !! حتما سوالات سخت تر میشه تا تراز نهایی و کنکور تو یه  رنج باشن.شما برید از پدر و مادر هاتون بپرسید که چقدر امتحانات نهایی اون موقع ها سخت بوده !

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها به نماینده ها زنگ بزنین هرروز نیم ساعت که به درستون هم باور کنین لطمه وارد نمیکنه. ب خاطر خودتون و ایندتون. فقط ی زنگه زدن و توضیح دادنه همین

----------


## Mariyana

به هرکی زنگ پیام میزنید این دلایل رو هم کنار مابقی مسائل اشاره کنید
ایراد طرح تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور پرداختند:۱- تصحیح سلیقه‌ای سؤالات توسط مصححان۲- انتشار گسترده سؤالات قبل از برگزاری امتحانات۳- حد نصابی بودن امتحانات نهایی و رقابتی بودن کنکور۴- عدم قدرت امتحانات نهایی در تفکیک عادلانه دانش‌آموزان۵- تباه شدن آینده دانش‌آموزان با معدل کمتر از ۱۹.۷۵،۶- گسترده‌تر شدن سود مؤسسات و انتشارات‌ها

----------


## BlackRose

> اگر در کنکور تراز 10000بگیره و تراز نمره نهایی 9000باشه بعد از درصد 80 به 20
> تراز 9800 میده ک میبینیم تاثیر چندانی نداره
> البته در صورتی ک نمره نهایی تراز 9000 10000بده اما بخاطر تقلب ها و تعداد زیاد نمران بیست ب نظرتون چ ترازی داده میشه؟


خیلی تراز پایینتری داره نمره نهایی

----------


## sina_hp

​مشکل بزرگ این هست که خیلیا فکر میکنن مثلا اگر نمره زیست 15 گرفتن این یعنی از 20 درصد تاثیر نهایی 15 درصد رو دارن و نسبت به یه نمره 20 باید فقط 5 درصد بیشتر بزنن!!! ولی اگر اینطوری بود که جای نگرانی نداشت
مسئله اینه نمرات نهایی یا خود درصد های کنکور به شکل درصد باقی نمیمونن که!! تراز بندی میشن و از اونجایی که اختلاف تراز نهایی با کنکور زیاده حتی نمره 19 هم تراز خیلی پایینی میگیره و با تراز کنکورش میانگین گرفته میشه که ممکنه قشنگ چند هزار رتبه جابجاش کنه همین یک نمره معدل ( فرق معدل 20 و معدل 19 )
حالا اینکه خود معدل بالای 19.75 ها هم ضرر میکنن جای خود داره!!!
جالبه طرف با معدل 19.65 فکر میکنه معدلش خیلی خوبه و بهش ضربه نمیزنه میاد از تاثیر قطعی حمایت میکنه

----------


## sina_hp

دلیل اصلی مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی ☝☝☝☝

----------


## sina_hp

​​تا دیر نشده به نمایندگان پیام بدین توضیحات کامل در صفحه اول همین تاپیک داده شده

----------


## DR._.ALI

این نماینده ها هیچ اعتباری روشون نیس اینا همینایی هستن که 140 نفر گفتن به طرح شفافیت ارا رأی مثبت میدن بعد رفت مجلس فقط 40 نفر رای مثبت دادن طرحه رأی نیاورد کلا مملکت رو هواس امیدوارم بره مجلس مثبت شه

----------


## sina_hp

​​تا دیر نشده اقدام کنید نزارید بلایی که سال 93 و 94 سر کنکوری ها اومد با تاثیر قطعی معدل بازم بیاد

----------


## Dayi

پیج اینیستاگرام نماینده هارو اگ کسی داره بزاره خیلیاشون اصن نمیدونن معدل قطعی چی هست پیجاشونو اگ دارین بذارین

----------


## Alireza_79ez

هر اتفاقی ک بیوفته یه سریا نق میزنن همونایی ک وقتی اسم طرفیت 30 به 70 اومد شروع کردن به ناله کردن الان ک ظرفیت بندی نشده باز میگن ب ضرره 
انقدر جو ندین ترخدا تاثیر معدل(در صورتی ک نمره بالای 19)داشته باشین تاثیر چندانی روی رتبه نداره ..طرف اومده میگ میانگین گرفته میشه اخه عزیزم 80کنکور 20معدل کجاش میانگینه!!!
تاثیر معدل باشه برای همست اگر تراز 10000شمارو میکنه 9500 تراز بقیه رو هم میاره پایین 
تعداد دیپلمه های قبل 84 هم زیاد نیست اگرم باشه طرف 30سالشه انقدر مشغله ذهنی و فکری داره ک رتبه برتر نمیتونه بشه

----------


## mlt

مگه کشکه؟290تا نماینده داریم کلا20نفر تو این انجمن پیام نمیدن


> ​​تا دیر نشده اقدام کنید نزارید بلایی که سال 93 و 94 سر کنکوری ها اومد با تاثیر قطعی معدل بازم بیاد

----------


## Alireza_79ez

من خودم دوست دارم تاثیر لغو بشه چون معدل خودم 17.60 و باید ترمیم بزنم 
جوری بزرگش کردین انگار قراره چی بشه تمام مشاورا(اگ درست حسابی باشن)میگن با معدل پایین میشه قبول شد همون سال 94 کلی ادم قبول شدن اما امثال سبطی فقط دنبال جو دادن هستن
ی تاپیک بود نزدیک 400 صفحه درموردش حرف زدین بس نشد؟؟چشم به هم بزنن شده دوران جمعبندی 
حداقل از این اخرین فرصت کنکور نهایت استفاده رو بکنین

----------


## mohammad gavad

به دیوان عدالت اداری و قوه قضاییه بیش تر از مجلس امید داشته باشید

----------


## sina_hp

​​دوستان احساسی با قضیه برخورد نکنید افرادی که به شما می گن تاثیر معدل اثری برای معدل بالا ها نداره اشتباه بزرگ می کنن اونم با وجود این همه تغییر رشته ای و و ...  دلگره ای که با دست باز ميشه و با دندون باز نمی کنند دلایل بیشتری وجود داره که تاثیر قطعی رو مشکل زا می کنن پس تا دیر نشده به نمایندگان پیامک بدین در صفحه اول این تاپیک توضیحات گفته شده با دقت بخوانید و عمل کنید یا حق

----------


## mlt

من که همون اول گفتم دیوان عالی


> به دیوان عدالت اداری و قوه قضاییه بیش تر از مجلس امید داشته باشید

----------


## mlt

داداچ من که شبانه روزی اعتراض نمیکنم...صبح بعدظهر میخونم شب میام اینجا


> من خودم دوست دارم تاثیر لغو بشه چون معدل خودم 17.60 و باید ترمیم بزنم 
> جوری بزرگش کردین انگار قراره چی بشه تمام مشاورا(اگ درست حسابی باشن)میگن با معدل پایین میشه قبول شد همون سال 94 کلی ادم قبول شدن اما امثال سبطی فقط دنبال جو دادن هستن
> ی تاپیک بود نزدیک 400 صفحه درموردش حرف زدین بس نشد؟؟چشم به هم بزنن شده دوران جمعبندی 
> حداقل از این اخرین فرصت کنکور نهایت استفاده رو بکنین

----------


## mohammad gavad

دوستان به نظر من قضیه ترازبندی خیلی خیلی از معدل مهم تره اونا چیکارش کنیم

----------


## dr.rh

خب الان شمایه زحمتی بکش شمارو چندتا از نماینده ها رو هم بزار 
من نوعی الان دستم به کی بنده؟؟
بقران بدبخت میشیم لطفا یه بار هم شده اتحاد خودمون نشون بدیم خواهش میکنم ازتون

----------


## sina_hp

> به دیوان عدالت اداری و قوه قضاییه بیش تر از مجلس امید داشته باشید


​​دیوان تا دوسال ديگه کاری نمی کنه اولویت با نمایندگان هست

----------


## sina_hp

> خب الان شمایه زحمتی بکش شمارو چندتا از نماینده ها رو هم بزار 
> من نوعی الان دستم به کی بنده؟؟
> بقران بدبخت میشیم لطفا یه بار هم شده اتحاد خودمون نشون بدیم خواهش میکنم ازتون


​​شماره ها در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست

----------


## mlt

دیوان رای رو قبل کنکور میرسونه حتما


> ​​دیوان تا دوسال ديگه کاری نمی کنه اولویت با نمایندگان هست

----------


## mohammad gavad

> ​​دیوان تا دوسال ديگه کاری نمی کنه اولویت با نمایندگان هست


البته پروسه دیوان طولانی هست ولی نه دیگه تا دوسال

----------


## mlt

رای رو زودتر میده مخصوصا اینکه یه فرد عادی شکایت نکرده دیدبان عدالت شفافیت شکایت کرده وکیل درجه1هم داره اون سال یه دانش اموز شکایت کرد


> البته پروسه دیوان طولانی هست ولی نه دیگه تا دوسال

----------


## sina_hp

> دیوان رای رو قبل کنکور میرسونه حتما


​​دوست عزیز دیوان تا دوسال دیگه کاری نمی تونه کاری کنه روند رسیدگیش طولانی هست نماینده ها می تونن تا آخر مهر کار رو تموم کنن اگه شما همت ککنید

----------


## mohammad gavad

دوستان لطفا ترمیم نرید منم خودم نمیرم چون این چیزه که آموزش پرورش می خواد

----------


## mlt

نماینده ما کلاسش بالا هست جواب امثال منو نمیده


> ​​دوست عزیز دیوان تا دوسال دیگه کاری نمی تونه کاری کنه روند رسیدگیش طولانی هست نماینده ها می تونن تا آخر مهر کار رو تموم کنن اگه شما همت ککنید

----------


## sina_hp

​​تمام کار هايي که همه بباید انجام بدن در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست لطفا همه توضیحات رو بخوانید و به گفته ها عمل کنید همه باید کمک کنن چون آینده همه در خطر هست

----------


## mlt

واقعا جالبه 30درصد قطعی که گفتن رو گذاشتن برا99مارو خر فرض کردن

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> دوستان محض اطلاع خواستم بگم مشاوران سنجش میگن تراز جدا توی هر نظام و بعد تراز بندی کل وجود نداره و از همون اول همه بر یک اساس تراز بندی میشن
> خلاصه ک ما نسل سوخته های 97 خیلی بد شانسیم سالای قبل هرکس به هردلیلی کنکور قبول نمیشد یک فرصت کاملا برابر با بقیه داشت ولی ما...اون از تاثیر معدل اینم از تراز بتدی یکسان با کسایی ک مباحث کنکورشون نصف ماست!


کی گفته؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه همچین چیزی میشه؟؟؟؟ نه دو نظام جدا تراز میگیرن و بعد باهم مقایسه میشن...
تو رو خدا غلط کردم پارسال بهتر نخوندم..خداااااااا غلط کردم پشت کنکور موندم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sina_hp

مشکل بزرگ این هست که خیلیا فکر میکنن مثلا اگر نمره زیست 15 گرفتن این یعنی از 20 درصد تاثیر نهایی 15 درصد رو دارن و نسبت به یه نمره 20 باید فقط 5 درصد بیشتر بزنن!!! ولی اگر اینطوری بود که جای نگرانی نداشت
مسئله اینه نمرات نهایی یا خود درصد های کنکور به شکل درصد باقی نمیمونن که!! تراز بندی میشن و از اونجایی که اختلاف تراز نهایی با کنکور زیاده حتی نمره 19 هم تراز خیلی پایینی میگیره و با تراز کنکورش میانگین گرفته میشه که ممکنه قشنگ چند هزار رتبه جابجاش کنه همین یک نمره معدل ( فرق معدل 20 و معدل 19 )
حالا اینکه خود معدل بالای 19.75 ها هم ضرر میکنن جای خود داره!!!
جالبه طرف با معدل 19.65 فکر میکنه معدلش خیلی خوبه و بهش ضربه نمیزنه میاد از تاثیر قطعی حمایت میکنه

----------


## mlt

سحر دقیقا اگه دو نظام با هم مقایسه بشن تو تراز چه مشکلی داره؟


> کی گفته؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه همچین چیزی میشه؟؟؟؟ نه دو نظام جدا تراز میگیرن و بعد باهم مقایسه میشن...
> تو رو خدا غلط کردم پارسال بهتر نخوندم..خداااااااا غلط کردم پشت کنکور موندم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> سحر دقیقا اگه دو نظام با هم مقایسه بشن تو تراز چه مشکلی داره؟


مشکلش حجم کم.و اسون بودن کتابای نظام جدید و در نتیجه بالابودن درصداشون توی کنکوره

----------


## mlt

حالا داشته باش شرط میبندم درصدا در یه حد باشه...شما فکر میکنید اوضاع ما در چه حده؟باور کن تو کلاس ما از زیست دهم که انگار علوم بود همه مینالیدن...همین کتابا هم برا ما غوله.....تغییر زیادی نسبت به شما هم نداره کتابمون


> مشکلش حجم کم.و اسون بودن کتابای نظام جدید و در نتیجه بالابودن درصداشون توی کنکوره

----------


## sina_hp

https://daneshjofa.ir/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B6-%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%AF-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AB%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B9%DB%8C-98/
​​خبر مهم و فوری

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> کی گفته؟؟؟؟؟؟ مگه همچین چیزی میشه؟؟؟؟ نه دو نظام جدا تراز میگیرن و بعد باهم مقایسه میشن...
> تو رو خدا غلط کردم پارسال بهتر نخوندم..خداااااااا غلط کردم پشت کنکور موندم


من ک پرسیدم میگفت همه چی مثل پارساله فقط دو سوال طرح میشه همین 
من گفتم اینجوری ک ب ضرر نظام قدیماست.گفت چ ضرری!!
گفتم کتاباشون اسون و کم حجمه گفت شما نمیتونین کتابای اونارو بخونین و بفهمین!!
حالا میخوای شما زنگ بزن باز بپرس 9099071789

----------


## mlt

بیا نفرون رو بخون گردیزانه بعد قربون کتاب خودت میری :Yahoo (114): 


> من ک پرسیدم میگفت همه چی مثل پارساله فقط دو سوال طرح میشه همین 
> من گفتم اینجوری ک ب ضرر نظام قدیماست.گفت چ ضرری!!
> گفتم کتاباشون اسون و کم حجمه گفت شما نمیتونین کتابای اونارو بخونین و بفهمین!!
> حالا میخوای شما زنگ بزن باز بپرس 9099071789

----------


## Pro_Me

چرا فکر میکنید کتاب درسی اسون باشه به این معنی که کنکور هم اسون میشه! کتاب های درسی شما الان سختن؟ 
اون سوال کنکوره که کتاب ها رو سخت کرده. کتاب درسی زیست الان بسیار بسیار ساده ست. یا فیزیک! ولی چه سوالاتی که از همینا نمیدن.
مباحثی هم که حذف شدن به جاش بیشتر از مباحث دیگه سوال میدن بهشون و این یعنی سختی یک سوال از هر مبحث!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> بیا نفرون رو بخون گردیزانه بعد قربون کتاب خودت میری


زیست دهم یازدهم دوازدهمت رو هم چندصفحست؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

> https://daneshjofa.ir/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B6-%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%AF-%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AB%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B9%DB%8C-98/
> ​​خبر مهم و فوری


​​حاشیه کنار بزارید به فکر تاثیر قطعی باشید که باید لغو شه آسیب این خیلی بیشتره توضیحات کامل در صفحه اول این تاپیک موجود هست بخوانید و عمل کنید

----------


## mlt

جون خودم یه سوالاتی از کتاب در میارن که هنگ کنی وقتی سوال مرز مشترک لب تو کنکور دیدم فهمیدم چه سوالاتی میشه داد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

من با اسون بودن کتاباتون کاری ندارم من میگم حجمشون کمه مسلط شدن روی 200صفحه راحتتره یا روی 100صفحه؟؟
حرفتو قبول دارم هرچی مباحث کمتر باشه سوال سختتر میشه مثل ازمون های ازمایشی ک چون هرازمون ی تیکه مبحث امتحان میگیرن مجبورن زیر و بمش رو دربیارن

----------


## Alireza_79ez

ولی جدی زیست 3سالتون چند صفحست؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

​​تو رو خدا حاشیه نرید بحث ما لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل هست

----------


## mlt

صفحات کمتره ولی مال شماa5بود مال ماa4هست


> زیست دهم یازدهم دوازدهمت رو هم چندصفحست؟؟؟

----------


## mlt

سال دیگه میخوای کنکور بدی؟


> ​​تو رو خدا حاشیه نرید بحث ما لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل هست

----------


## Elahe_

> حالا داشته باش شرط میبندم درصدا در یه حد باشه...شما فکر میکنید اوضاع ما در چه حده؟باور کن تو کلاس ما از زیست دهم که انگار علوم بود همه مینالیدن...همین کتابا هم برا ما غوله.....تغییر زیادی نسبت به شما هم نداره کتابمون


واقعا كتاباتون براتون سخته ؟ اخه ميگن نظام جديدا خيلي قوين تو كانونو اين حرفا
بچه ها شايد راست ميگه كتاباي اونا براي ما اسونه براي خودشون سخته 
مثلا همين زيست ما براي يه دانشجو پزشكي اسونه ولي براي ما سخته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

داره میگ زیست دهمشون انگار علوم بوده!!
شاید اونایی ک مینالیدن همون سیاه لشگرای کنکور باشن

----------


## mlt

410صفحه


> ولی جدی زیست 3سالتون چند صفحست؟؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

خب باز خیلی از برای ما کمتره فک کنم برا ما ششصد و خورده ای باشه 
اما معلوم شد کسی ک میگ زیشت هر3سال نظام قدیما روهم 250صفحست دنبال حاشیه و منحرف کردن بچه هاست!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

از مباحث مشترک ک سوال مشترک طرح میشه از غیرمشترک ها هم امیدوارم جوری باشه ک حق کسی خورده نشه چ نظام جدید چ نظام قدیم

----------


## mlt

انصافا بخوام راستشو بگم حاضرم3 سال خودمو بخونم ولی پیش شمارو نخونم :Yahoo (114): 


> واقعا كتاباتون براتون سخته ؟ اخه ميگن نظام جديدا خيلي قوين تو كانونو اين حرفا
> بچه ها شايد راست ميگه كتاباي اونا براي ما اسونه براي خودشون سخته 
> مثلا همين زيست ما براي يه دانشجو پزشكي اسونه ولي براي ما سخته

----------


## mlt

دو برگ شما یه برگ ما هست


> خب باز خیلی از برای ما کمتره فک کنم برا ما ششصد و خورده ای باشه 
> اما معلوم شد کسی ک میگ زیشت هر3سال نظام قدیما روهم 250صفحست دنبال حاشیه و منحرف کردن بچه هاست!

----------


## mlt

خدایی داخل درس های زیست فیزیک حرفتون رو قبول دارم (البته بعضیا خیلی افراطی نظر میدن)تو عربی قسمت قواعد بازم حق با شماست ولی انصافا بقیش زیاد فرق نداره ریاضی هم میگیم انتگرال1تست کنکوره بزار کنار اصن

----------


## Elahe_

> خدایی داخل درس های زیست فیزیک حرفتون رو قبول دارم (البته بعضیا خیلی افراطی نظر میدن)تو عربی قسمت قواعد بازم حق با شماست ولی انصافا بقیش زیاد فرق نداره ریاضی هم میگیم انتگرال1تست کنکوره بزار کنار اصن


ماتريس هم يك تست كنكوره .البته مبحث سختي نيست 
ولي يه سري از مطالب كاربرد مشتق و احتمال رو هم براتون حذف كردن 
فكر كنم معادلات مثلثاتي هم ندارين كه من هنوزم ياد نگرفتم از بس سخته

----------


## mohammad1397

نظام جدید سال بعد اکثر رتبه های زیر هزار میاره از درصد های کانونشون معلومه اگه سهمیه بندی بود حتی 30درصد به قدیم میدادن بهتر بود

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> مشکل بزرگ این هست که خیلیا فکر میکنن مثلا اگر نمره زیست 15 گرفتن این یعنی از 20 درصد تاثیر نهایی 15 درصد رو دارن و نسبت به یه نمره 20 باید فقط 5 درصد بیشتر بزنن!!! ولی اگر اینطوری بود که جای نگرانی نداشت
> مسئله اینه نمرات نهایی یا خود درصد های کنکور به شکل درصد باقی نمیمونن که!! تراز بندی میشن و از اونجایی که اختلاف تراز نهایی با کنکور زیاده حتی نمره 19 هم تراز خیلی پایینی میگیره و با تراز کنکورش میانگین گرفته میشه که ممکنه قشنگ چند هزار رتبه جابجاش کنه همین یک نمره معدل ( فرق معدل 20 و معدل 19 )
> حالا اینکه خود معدل بالای 19.75 ها هم ضرر میکنن جای خود داره!!!
> جالبه طرف با معدل 19.65 فکر میکنه معدلش خیلی خوبه و بهش ضربه نمیزنه میاد از تاثیر قطعی حمایت میکنه


اینا که میگی شامل همه هست؟؟؟ شامل سهمیه ای هاههم هست؟؟؟ بخدا اگه اونا بتونن بدون معدل خوب بازم با درصدهای شیربرنجی قبول بشن نیازه که یه عملیات انتحاری انجام بدیم جلو مجلس و سازمان سنجش دیگه...بخدا اون بطحایی آشغال میگفت من نگران سلامتی بچه های کنکوری ام!!!!!!!!! کنکور باید با این روش تاثیر قطعی حذف بشه!!!!! آشغال روانییییییی اینطوری که بیشتر کشته میدیم ما...به خدا اونقدر استرس دارم دارم میمیرم...معدل 19 هم بده...19.75 هم بده؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی به خاطر 25 صدم رتبه هزارتا جابجا میشه؟؟؟؟؟ ولی معدل که جدا تاثیر نداره..نمره درس به درس مهمه و تاثیر گذار مگه نه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed79

> نظام جدید سال بعد اکثر رتبه های زیر هزار میاره از درصد های کانونشون معلومه اگه سهمیه بندی بود حتی 30درصد به قدیم میدادن بهتر بود


والا!
پارسال تابستون 8400 میوردن
الان بالاترین تراز 7600 ـه

----------


## Elahe_

بچه ها واقعا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨-١٩ نميشه به رتبه زير ١٠٠٠ اميدوار بود يا دارن جو ميدن؟

----------


## mlt

کاربرد مشتق چی حذف شده؟معادله مثلثاتی داریم.....من مشکلم ریاضی زبان هست همون ریاضی که میگید اسون شده


> ماتريس هم يك تست كنكوره .البته مبحث سختي نيست 
> ولي يه سري از مطالب كاربرد مشتق و احتمال رو هم براتون حذف كردن 
> فكر كنم معادلات مثلثاتي هم ندارين كه من هنوزم ياد نگرفتم از بس سخته

----------


## Saeed79

> ماتريس هم يك تست كنكوره .البته مبحث سختي نيست 
> ولي يه سري از مطالب كاربرد مشتق و احتمال رو هم براتون حذف كردن 
> فكر كنم معادلات مثلثاتي هم ندارين كه من هنوزم ياد نگرفتم از بس سخته


معادلات مثلثاتی که داریم !

----------


## Elahe_

> کاربرد مشتق چی حذف شده؟معادله مثلثاتی داریم.....من مشکلم ریاضی زبان هست همون ریاضی که میگید اسون شده


معادله مثلثاتي دارين ؟خداروشكر  :Yahoo (4): 
كنابتونو نديدم از يكي از معلما شنيدم 
راسته ميگن شيمي استوكيومتري و محلول و سينتيك رو تو يه فصل خلاصه كردن ؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## sina_hp

> بچه ها واقعا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨-١٩ نميشه به رتبه زير ١٠٠٠ اميدوار بود يا دارن جو ميدن؟


​​شما که جزو قدیمی ها هستین چرا ایا اينو می گين؟ مگه صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش و خود ريس سازمان سنجش یيادتون نیست ؟؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> بچه ها واقعا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨-١٩ نميشه به رتبه زير ١٠٠٠ اميدوار بود يا دارن جو ميدن؟


بابا یکی پیدا بشه این جزییات رو کامل برامون باز کنه دیگهبفهمیم چی به چیه...بخدا نه میتونم خوب بخونم...نه میمیرم خلاص بشم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Elahe_

> ​​شما که جزو قدیمی ها هستین چرا ایا اينو می گين؟ مگه صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش و خود ريس سازمان سنجش یيادتون نیست ؟؟


نه چي گفتن ؟ 
توروخدا بگين با معدل ١٨ بايد با دندان پزشكي خداحافظي كنم ؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> نظام جدید سال بعد اکثر رتبه های زیر هزار میاره از درصد های کانونشون معلومه اگه سهمیه بندی بود حتی 30درصد به قدیم میدادن بهتر بود


درصداشون مگه خیلی بالاتره؟؟؟؟؟؟ یه دفعه درس خون شدن نسل جدید؟؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

من به يكي از دوستام كه سال ٩٤ پزشكي تبريز اورده پيام دادم گفت معدلم ١٩ بود .اميدوار باشيم ؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mlt

اصن کل مسایل رو تو یه فصل بزارن مهم اینه که گفتن و طراح هم مثل شما با ما برخورد میکنه ...در جواب سوالتم باید بگم دوتا یکی قانون هس با یکی دیگه تو یه فصله


> معادله مثلثاتي دارين ؟خداروشكر 
> كنابتونو نديدم از يكي از معلما شنيدم 
> راسته ميگن شيمي استوكيومتري و محلول و سينتيك رو تو يه فصل خلاصه كردن ؟

----------


## mlt

اره اصن عجیبن خودمم هنگ کردم تو شهر دروگیت ما تراز نفر اول تا سوم7500هست :Yahoo (114): 


> درصداشون مگه خیلی بالاتره؟؟؟؟؟؟ یه دفعه درس خون شدن نسل جدید؟؟؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

چرا بيشترين تراز نظام جديدا ٧٦٠٠ هست؟ قبلنا نفر اول ترازش ٨٥٠٠ اينا بود

----------


## kimia_prsk

ببینید مثل زمان قاجار باید بریم مجلسو به توپ ببندیم بعد تاثیرو مثبت میکنن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed79

> معادله مثلثاتي دارين ؟خداروشكر 
> كنابتونو نديدم از يكي از معلما شنيدم 
> راسته ميگن شيمي استوكيومتري و محلول و سينتيك رو تو يه فصل خلاصه كردن ؟


استوکیومتری و سینتیک فصل 2 شیمی 2.محلول فصل 3 شیمی 1.شما چرا باور میکنی؟



> چرا بيشترين تراز نظام جديدا ٧٦٠٠ هست؟ قبلنا نفر اول ترازش ٨٥٠٠ اينا بود


من از اول تابستون 5 بار زیست زدم بالاترین ترازش 7400 بود !انتظار بیشتری میره ؟...
آزمون 16 شهریور که 100 زیست 6700 تراز داد بهم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_

> استوکیومتری و سینتیک فصل 2 شیمی 2.محلول فصل 3 شیمی 1.شما چرا باور میکنی؟
> 
> 
> من از اول تابستون 5 بار زیست زدم بالاترین ترازش 7400 بود !انتظار بیشتری میره ؟...
> آزمون 16 شهریور که 100 زیست 6700 تراز داد بهم


برا همين ميگيم ما ضرر ميكنيم
تو كانون ١٠٠ زيست ما تراز ٨٠٠٠ ميده

----------


## Saeed79

> برا همين ميگيم ما ضرر ميكنيم
> تو كانون ١٠٠ زيست ما تراز ٨٠٠٠ ميده


پس کنکور هم تراز بیشتری میده دیگه !

----------


## zahra1900

> من از اول تابستون 5 بار زیست زدم بالاترین ترازش 7400 بود !انتظار بیشتری میره ؟...
> آزمون 16 شهریور که 100 زیست 6700 تراز داد بهم



میدونی چرا دوست عزیز؟
به این دلیل که نظام جدیدا یا زرنگ و باهوش شدن یا درساشون راحت تر شده یا کلیدارو دارن یا ...به هر دلیل دیگه ای درصدشون تو ازمون بالاست
ازمون تراز بندی میشه
وقتی تعداد زیادی از دانش اموزا زیستو بالای۷۰ میزنن تراز \ایین میاد
درصد ملاک نیس وقتی اون درس برا همه راحته ترازش میاد \ایین

----------


## sina_hp

فقط با این حرف ها تاپیک رو به حاشیه بردين

----------


## Dayi

اقا برین ی تاپیک دیگه اینجا جایه این چیزا نیس

----------


## Dayi

فقط ب نماینده ها بزنگین همین. کوه ک نمیخاین بکنین

----------


## MeGa-Mind

دوستان من تاریخ اخذ دیپلمم سال 84 هست. این معدل ک قراره تاثیرش بدن معدل دیپلمه یا معدل امتحانات نهایی سال سوم؟؟؟ من معدل دیپلمم 18 و خرده ای و معدل امتخانات نهاییم 16و خرده ایه. یعنی ول معطلم؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> چرا بيشترين تراز نظام جديدا ٧٦٠٠ هست؟ قبلنا نفر اول ترازش ٨٥٠٠ اينا بود


چون اکثرشون بالا میزنن وقتی همه بالا بزنن دیگ درصد 70 80 اثری نداره و برای همین تراز بالا نمیره

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> دوستان من تاریخ اخذ دیپلمم سال 84 هست. ای
> ن معدل ک قراره تاثیرش بدن معدل دیپلمه یا معدل امتحانات نهایی سال سوم؟؟؟ من معدل دیپلمم 18 و خرده ای و معدل امتخانات نهاییم 16و خرده ایه. یعنی ول معطلم؟؟؟


معدل کتبی یعنی معدل نهایی نه دیپلم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> پس کنکور هم تراز بیشتری میده دیگه !


درصورتی ک هرکس توونظام خودش سنجیده میشد اره درصد 60نظام قدیم نسبت به 60نظام جدید تراز بیشتری میداد ولی الان ک ترازبندی یکیه درصد60نظام قدیم فاجعه حساب میشه در برابر نظام جدیدا(در صورتی ک سالای قبل درصد عالی ای محسوب میشد)

----------


## mlt

اقا باید یه چیزی هم به نفع ما باشه...نمیشه شما راحت باشین بیکار باشین تراز خوب هم گیرتون بیاد


> درصورتی ک هرکس توونظام خودش سنجیده میشد اره درصد 60نظام قدیم نسبت به 60نظام جدید تراز بیشتری میداد ولی الان ک ترازبندی یکیه درصد60نظام قدیم فاجعه حساب میشه در برابر نظام جدیدا(در صورتی ک سالای قبل درصد عالی ای محسوب میشد)

----------


## Alireza_79ez

خدایی باورم نمیشه یعنی انقدر درساشون اسونه ک همه بالا میزنن,؟؟
زیست قلمچی کم چیزی نیست اینایی ک زیست قلمچی رو صد میزنن حتما کنکور ساعت 11 پامیشن و 8تا درصد 100 میگیرن!

----------


## Elahe_

> اقا باید یه چیزی هم به نفع ما باشه...نمیشه شما راحت باشین بیکار باشین تراز خوب هم گیرتون بیاد


چطور اون موقع كه ما دانش اموز بوديم پشت كنكوريا به قول شما راحت و بيكار(!) بودن ولي همه تو كنكور يكسان بودن؟

----------


## mlt

اون موقع شما چهارشنبه تعطیل بودین درسای چرت نداشتین تازه عربی هم نداشتین بعد عید هم تعطیل بودین


> چطور اون موقع كه ما دانش اموز بوديم پشت كنكوريا به قول شما راحت و بيكار(!) بودن ولي همه تو كنكور يكسان بودن؟

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان با این تاثیر قطعی برای کسی که معدلش 12.97هست میتونه رتبه تا حدود 2000منطقه3بیاره؟؟؟؟

----------


## mlt

نه


> دوستان با این تاثیر قطعی برای کسی که معدلش 12.97هست میتونه رتبه تا حدود 2000منطقه3بیاره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

> نه


در حد 500 بزنی اره
مصاحبه های رتبه های سال 94 همین انجمن رو ببین معدل ها همه بالای 19 ولی درصدا (نسبت به میانگین اون موقع بیشتر) تازه رتبه هاشون بیشتر از چیزی شده که بدون تاثیر میشده
20 مطلق نباشی ضرره هرچی پایین تره تصاعدی تاثیر منفیش بیشتر
درسته میگید از این معدل بالا ها چقدرشون میخونن همین 2 هزار نفر شون هم بخونن کافیه واقعا ظلمه

----------


## Bimehr

> دوستان با این تاثیر قطعی برای کسی که معدلش 12.97هست میتونه رتبه تا حدود 2000منطقه3بیاره؟؟؟؟


نه نمیتونی فقط باید این قانون لغو بشه که بتونی....که با تلاش ما دانش اموزاست که لغو میشه.پس تلاش کنید تا لغو بشه.
دلیل این که نمیتونی اینه که یه سیل عظیمی معدلاشون از شما بالا تره و از شما جلو ترند.

----------


## Mariyana

دادخواست
این ادرس دیوان عدالته من فرمش رو گرفتم بیاید پر کنیم و ارسال کنیم مخصوصا این مصوبه چون رد شده قبلا میشه دوباره بشه پیگیر باشیم
این فرمش http://media.divan-edalat.ir/uploads/org/153165398454662500.pdf البته وردشو دارن اینترنتی هم ارسال میشه مهلت بررسی دادخواستم 20 روزه لطفا اطلاع رسانی کنید اگه وکیل و...اشنا دارید یا فعالیت میکنند تو این زمینه بپرسید متن کاملی از دادحواستو بزاره که همه ارسال کنند

----------


## Bimehr

> دوستان من تاریخ اخذ دیپلمم سال 84 هست. این معدل ک قراره تاثیرش بدن معدل دیپلمه یا معدل امتحانات نهایی سال سوم؟؟؟ من معدل دیپلمم 18 و خرده ای و معدل امتخانات نهاییم 16و خرده ایه. یعنی ول معطلم؟؟؟


نه دوست عزیز این قانون انشاالله به همت ما دانش اموزا لغو میشه و شما میتونید به هدفتون برسید.کافیه یکم تلاش کنید تا لغو بشه.
تلاشتونم اینه که با نماینده شهرتون تماس بگیرید و بگید به دو فوریتی بودن طرح تاثیر مثبت رای بدن و مخالف تاثیر قطعی باشن تا به امید خدا در مجلس لغو بشه.

----------


## Dayi

لیست اولیه افرادی که بیانیه مجلس پیرامون موضوع سوابق تحصیلی را امضا نکرده اند



طاهرخانی 09121814283

ذوالنور09123232151

فرشادان09183714257

سید احسن علوی 09122032881

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

زاهدی 09128103806

کمالی پور 09131781213

اسدی 09132950662

حمزه 09125544021

مصری 09121387481

صفری 09188319685

جاسمی 09181347182

فلاحت پیشه 09121473148

نادری 09188884240

سلیمانی 09199296562

غلام محمد زارعی 09171412486

عدل هاشمی پور 09128117040

تاجگردون 09128125495

قره خانی 09128488969


کوچکی نژاد 09112373215

جمالی 09121239031

شکری 09123843710

بائوج لاهوتی 09111324115

ملک شاهی 09123508456

خدابخشی 09122586521

سید حمیدرضا کاضمی  09121906102

علی نجفی 09121306722

علی اکبرکریمی 09121256712

منصوری 09128555969

علی ابراهیمی 09181617550

آشوری 09177614574

زمزم نژاد 09171622105

خجسته 09181111507

لطفی 09183187480

آزادی خواه 09181115381

دهقانی فیروز آبادی 09123274001

ژرژیک آبرامیان 09121482309

سیامک مره صدق 09121099108

بت کلیا 09121183927

کشت زر 09166710649

سامری 09166337639

پاپی زاده 09373504485

محمدیان 09161185619

ناصری نژاد  09122174417

نوری 09161116696

وقفچی 09121401759

حسن بیکی 09121095905

حسینی 09121324168

کاتب 09122592685

شهریاری 09121125902

زارع 09171000027

رجبی 09171129338

افضلی 09151612157

خادم 09179983195

اسماعیلی 09123874691

جعفر پور 09123276906

علوی 09101142249

گودرزی 09166651339

خادمی 09129435589

گلمرادی 09122232025

نوریان 09126478290

عبادی 09155620719

افضلی 09171112935

فلاحتی 09153634356

امیر حسین قاضی زاده 09124222271

کریمی قدوسی 09153145996

رحیمی 09153281091

دهقانی 09123274001

نگهبان اسلامی 09153284144

حاتمیان 09153812090

شوشتری 09153063035

بنیادی 09155315755

عزیزی 09151848326

اکبری 09151868487

گرمابی 09123273004

یوسفی 09163356227

کاظم نسب الباجی 09161130525

مختار 09169305773

حسنوند 09121308661

علیرضا بیگی 09144086051

محمد حسین فرهنگی09144156098

مسعود پزشکیان 09144051789

شهاب الدین بی مقدار 09124012004

محمد وحدتی هلان 09144317392

ضیاالله اعزازی 09143134254

معصومه آقا پور 09122183555

محمد علی حسین زاده 09195184906

سلمان خدادادی 09121187161

فردین فرمند 09197119718

رضا علیزاده 09141145435

کبیری  09141611304

محبی نیا 09121171017

هاشمی 09128896900

کریمی 09144529633

پورحسین 09121766214

میرزاده 09144079618

ملکی 09123214331

عابدی 09131022936

کوهکن 09121113716

ابوترابی 09131285218

صفاری نطنزی 09122180716

شهریاری 09121131959

سعادت 09173731041

الماسی 09122273640

عارف 09121481528

بادامچی 09122010213

سلحشوری 09126408050

حیدری 09121122563

موسوی  09123085735

نجفی 09121306722

محمدی 09121536393

علیجانی زمانی09121164756

----------


## Dayi

> ����������������  �لیست اولیه افرادی که بیانیه مجلس پیرامون موضوع سوابق تحصیلی را امضا نکرده اند
> 
> 
> 
> طاهرخانی 09121814283
> 
> ذوالنور09123232151
> 
> فرشادان09183714257
> ...


بچه ها زنگ بزنین اس بدین توضیح بدین
اگ لغو نشه بدبختیم توروخدا فعالیت کنین

----------


## moja78

بچه ها ترمیم پیش دانشگاهی هم هست ؟!

----------


## Dayi

از روو شماره ها بزنین مستقیم مییشه اس داد یا زنگ زد

----------


## sina_hp

> ����������������  �لیست اولیه افرادی که بیانیه مجلس پیرامون موضوع سوابق تحصیلی را امضا نکرده اند
> 
> 
> 
> طاهرخانی 09121814283
> 
> ذوالنور09123232151
> 
> فرشادان09183714257
> ...


​​همه اول پیامک بدن در اولویت دوم زنگ بزنید و دلایل نا عادلانه بودن تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بیان کنید از صفحه اول این تاپیک کمک بگیرید

----------


## Green Aurora

بچهها من نتم ضعیفه این لیستو به تعداد چندتا که به چشم بچه هابیاد توی پیج اینستا بطحایی لاشکی منصور غلامی پخش کنید جایی که خیل بچه ها کامنت میذارن من نتم ضعیفه ولی تو رو قران هرکسی میتونهاین لیست شماره هارو پخش کنه

----------


## Green Aurora

> بچهها من نتم ضعیفه این لیستو به تعداد چندتا که به چشم بچه هابیاد توی پیج اینستا بطحایی لاشکی منصور غلامی پخش کنید جایی که خیل بچه ها کامنت میذارن من نتم ضعیفه ولی تو رو قران هرکسی میتونهاین لیست شماره هارو پخش کنه


بچهها من نتم ضعیفه این لیستو به تعداد چندتا که به چشم بچه هابیاد توی پیج اینستا بطحایی لاشکی منصور غلامی پخش کنید جایی که خیل بچه ها کامنت میذارن من نتم ضعیفه ولی تو رو قران هرکسی میتونهاین لیست شماره هارو پخش کنه

----------


## Mariyana

من به نماینده های شهرمون و استان پیام زنگ تلگرام در صورت داشتن و صفحه شخصی در صورت داشتن پیام میدم

----------


## mohammad gavad

بچه ها چرا وزیر بهداشت و معاونش نمیان توجلسه آخه

----------


## Bimehr

> بچه ها چرا وزیر بهداشت و معاونش نمیان توجلسه آخه


نمیدونم شاید یکی از دلایلی که جلسه لغو شد همین باشه که اونا نباشن تو جلسه چون وزیر بهداشت به شدت مخالف تاثیر قطعیه....در هر صورت خدا داند

----------


## Behnammirzaee

> دوستان با این تاثیر قطعی برای کسی که معدلش 12.97هست میتونه رتبه تا حدود 2000منطقه3بیاره؟؟؟؟


میتونی بیاری ولی اون رشته ای که تو ذهنته رو قبول نمیشی برادر من
یکی از دوستان سال ۹۴ با رتبه حدود ۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ و معدل حولو حوش ۱۷ و تاثیر قطعی پزشکی روزانه نیاورد رفت فیزیو. یک سال بعدش انصراف داد خوند واسه ۹۶ دوباره ۱۹۳ منطقه ۳ آورد با تاثیر مثبت معدل پزشکی روزانه نیمسال دوم ارومیه قبول شد.
واسه سند هم : درصد ها و کارنامه هاش کلا تو سایت کانون موجود هست

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> فقط به نفع تغییر رشته ای ها و دیپلم های 84 به قبل هست


برای کسانی ک از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته دادن فکر نمیکنم زیاد توفیری ایجاد کنه مگر تو درس زیست و زمین

----------


## Behnammirzaee

دوستان به نماینده ها زنگ بزنین یا پیام بدین. نمیخوام امید الکی و واهی بدم که با درصد بیشتر جبران میشه دیگه با رتبه ۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی روزانه نشه آورد رسما باید گور خودمونو بکنیم. رتبه از این بهتر دیگه چقدر میخواد بشه؟ 
تازه این یک طرف قضیه هست اگه سراسری روزانه قبل رتبه ۲۰۰ پر بشه مطمئن باشین آزاد و بین الملل هم زود تر از اون چیزی که فکرشو میکنی پر میشن ینی آزاد هم میاد زیر ۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ و بین الملل هم حتما زیر ۱۰۰۰
پس ببینین تاثیر معدل چقدر فاجعه ست.

----------


## Heni

بچه ها من از همتون از هر کسی که این تایپیکو می بینه و اینده ذره ای براش اهمیت داره خواهش میکنم هر کاری که میتونه برای قانع کردن نماینده ها انجام بده شاید نا امید باشید شاید بگید بی فایده است شاید اینده ما برای اونا بی ارزش باشه و بهمون اهمیت ندن اما بذارید خودمون برای نفس خودمون ارزش قائل بشیم و به همه نشون بدیم ما مهم هستیم و باید به مخالفتون توجه بشه باید بهمون احترام گذاشته بشه چون ما اینده سازهای این مملکت هستیم پس به خودمون ایمان داشته باشیم و بدونیم که تلاش هیچ وقت بی پاسخ نمیمونه این تنها کاریه که میتونیم انجام بدیم.اجازه ندیم ایندمون ارزوهامون و همه اخرین فرصتمون به باد بره.
برای یکبار هم شده با جدیت از حقمون دفاع کنیم نذارید بشیم نسل سوخته از خودمون محافظت کنیم به خودمون بها بدیم.
همه زندگیمون به اقدامات این روزامون بستگی داره پس برامون "مهم" باشه نگیم من کاری نکنم به جایی بر نمی خوره بقیه هستن هممون باید فعال باشیم تا این قانون لعنتی که باعث مرگ روح خیلیامون میشه رو لغو کنیم.
باقی موارد در پست دوستان موجوده من فقط خواستم بگم منفعل نباشیم و به خودمون و ایندمون احترام بگذاریم و این محقق نمیشه مگر با تلاش درست در جهت لغو قانونی که از اساس فاجعه ست....

----------


## mlt

چه جالب!!!نماینده شهر من امضا نکرد!

----------


## Vahid Bm

> بچه ها من از همتون از هر کسی که این تایپیکو می بینه و اینده ذره ای براش اهمیت داره خواهش میکنم هر کاری که میتونه برای قانع کردن نماینده ها انجام بده شاید نا امید باشید شاید بگید بی فایده است شاید اینده ما برای اونا بی ارزش باشه و بهمون اهمیت ندن اما بذارید خودمون برای نفس خودمون ارزش قائل بشیم و به همه نشون بدیم ما مهم هستیم و باید به مخالفتون توجه بشه باید بهمون احترام گذاشته بشه چون ما اینده سازهای این مملکت هستیم پس به خودمون ایمان داشته باشیم و بدونیم که تلاش هیچ وقت بی پاسخ نمیمونه این تنها کاریه که میتونیم انجام بدیم.اجازه ندیم ایندمون ارزوهامون و همه اخرین فرصتمون به باد بره. برای یکبار هم شده با جدیت از حقمون دفاع کنیم نذارید بشیم نسل سوخته از خودمون محافظت کنیم به خودمون بها بدیم. همه زندگیمون به اقدامات این روزامون بستگی داره پس برامون "مهم" باشه نگیم من کاری نکنم به جایی بر نمی خوره بقیه هستن هممون باید فعال باشیم تا این قانون لعنتی که باعث مرگ روح خیلیامون میشه رو لغو کنیم. باقی موارد در پست دوستان موجوده من فقط خواستم بگم منفعل نباشیم و به خودمون و ایندمون احترام بگذاریم و این محقق نمیشه مگر با تلاش درست در جهت لغو قانونی که از اساس فاجعه ست....





+ هر کسی این تاپیک رو میبینه اس ام اس بده

----------


## Heni

_اگر حتی نیم ساعتم از وقت روزانتون رو به این کار اختصاص بدید هم خوبه فقط بی تفاوت نباشید و اینکه در تماس هاتون با عجز و لابه و قسم دادن کارو پیش نبرید بلکه همه دلایل منطقی خودتون رو شرح بدید و لحنتون مودبانه و قاطع باشه(صرفا از جهت تذکر گفتم وگرنه همتون انقدر اگاه هستین)
#نه به حسرت و تباهی#_

----------


## MOAZIZ

مثبت میشه برید درس بخونید

----------


## Vahid Bm

*
با حلوا حلوا گفتن دهن شیرین نمیشه 

*

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

سلام اقا کسی می تونه بگه نظام قدیمی که می خواد ترمیم کنه باید چجور بخونه که دی ماه ترمیم کنه؟ یا بهتره خرداد  ترمیم کنه!؟
چون معمولا اینجوری بوده که از مهر تا دی پیش ۱ و دوم می خوندن و از دی تا اسفند هم پیش ۲ و سوم می خوندن حالا که تاثیر معدل قطعی شده ما باید کی ترمیم کنیم بهتره؟
و این که به چه شکل ترتیب این مباحث پیش ۱ و پیش ۲ و سوم و دوم رو جا به جا باید کرد که مثلا برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه اماده باشیم؟
و یک سوال دیگه این که ما در بهمن ماه برای کنکور ثبت نام می کنیم واطلاعات سوابق تحصیلیمون رو وارد می کنیم اگر قرار باشه خرداد ترمیم کتیم بعدش می تونیم اطلاعاتمون رو ویرایش کنیم و نمرات ترمیم شدمون رو به سازمان سنجش بدیم؟

----------


## sina_hp

> سلام اقا کسی می تونه بگه نظام قدیمی که می خواد ترمیم کنه باید چجور بخونه که دی ماه ترمیم کنه؟ یا بهتره خرداد  ترمیم کنه!؟
> چون معمولا اینجوری بوده که از مهر تا دی پیش ۱ و دوم می خوندن و از دی تا اسفند هم پیش ۲ و سوم می خوندن حالا که تاثیر معدل قطعی شده ما باید کی ترمیم کنیم بهتره؟
> و این که به چه شکل ترتیب این مباحث پیش ۱ و پیش ۲ و سوم و دوم رو جا به جا باید کرد که مثلا برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه اماده باشیم؟
> و یک سوال دیگه این که ما در بهمن ماه برای کنکور ثبت نام می کنیم واطلاعات سوابق تحصیلیمون رو وارد می کنیم اگر قرار باشه خرداد ترمیم کتیم بعدش می تونیم اطلاعاتمون رو ویرایش کنیم و نمرات ترمیم شدمون رو به سازمان سنجش بدیم؟


​​ما با ترمیم مخالف هستیم چون دردی رو دوا نمی کنه برو تا پیک های ديگه جواب سوالات رو بگیر

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> ​​ما با ترمیم مخالف هستیم چون دردی رو دوا نمی کنه برو تا پیک های ديگه جواب سوالات رو بگیر


ببین اقا جان اگر به زور بگن ۳۰ درصد قطعی هر چقدر هم اعتراض کاری به پیش نمی ره..
تنها کاری که می تونیم بکنیم اخرش ترمیم!
نکنه شما می خوای به نشانه اعتراض اصلا توی کنکور شرکت نکنی ؟!؟!؟!۹۸
من معدلم کتبیم ۱۳.۶۷ هست و باید ترمیم کنم!
در واقع یه جورایی بین "بد" و "بدتر" یکی رو انخاب می کنیم ..

----------


## sina_hp

> ����������������  �لیست اولیه افرادی که بیانیه مجلس پیرامون موضوع سوابق تحصیلی را امضا نکرده اند
> 
> 
> 
> طاهرخانی 09121814283
> 
> ذوالنور09123232151
> 
> فرشادان09183714257
> ...


​همه در اولیت اول به همه شماره های بالا پیامک ارسال کرده سپس در ااولیت دوم زنگ بزنید و دلایل مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بگیید هر چی که به ذهنتون ميرسه می تونید از صفحه اول این تاپیک کمک ببگیرد

----------


## Dayi

> ببین اقا جان اگر به زور بگن ۳۰ درصد قطعی هر چقدر هم اعتراض کاری به پیش نمی ره..
> تنها کاری که می تونیم بکنیم اخرش ترمیم!
> نکنه شما می خوای به نشانه اعتراض اصلا توی کنکور شرکت نکنی ؟!؟!؟!۹۸
> من معدلم کتبیم ۱۳.۶۷ هست و باید ترمیم کنم!
> در واقع یه جورایی بین "بد" و "بدتر" یکی رو انخاب می کنیم ..


سال 95 هم همچین ادمایی عین تو بود ولی تهش مثبت شد. 
مجلس مثبتش نکنه دیوان عدالت میکنه. حالا بازم خوددانی

----------


## sina_hp

> ببین اقا جان اگر به زور بگن ۳۰ درصد قطعی هر چقدر هم اعتراض کاری به پیش نمی ره..
> تنها کاری که می تونیم بکنیم اخرش ترمیم!
> نکنه شما می خوای به نشانه اعتراض اصلا توی کنکور شرکت نکنی ؟!؟!؟!۹۸
> من معدلم کتبیم ۱۳.۶۷ هست و باید ترمیم کنم!
> در واقع یه جورایی بین "بد" و "بدتر" یکی رو انخاب می کنیم ..


​​اگر بخواهیم بگیم بد و بدتر باید بگم که ترمیم بدتر هست حالا اگه بازم می خواي ترمیم کنی برو بکن ولی اينجا از کسی کمک نخواه چون موضوع این تاپیک يه چيز ديگه هست

----------


## sina_hp

Up

----------


## Mariyana

من موفق شدم با اقای صفری(نماینده صحبت کنم )قول پیگیری داد ولی یلدتون باشه حتما درخواست پیگیری سریعو داشته باشید که مثل 95 نشه کلی استرس وقت سر ترمیمم و حاشیه بشه
موفق باشید

----------


## saeedkh76

انشالله که برطرف شه این مورد و ازین به بعد با برنامه تر کار کنند و باعث استرس و حاشیه نشن


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina_hp

> من به نماینده های شهرمون و استان پیام زنگ تلگرام در صورت داشتن و صفحه شخصی در صورت داشتن پیام میدم





> ����������������  �لیست اولیه افرادی که بیانیه مجلس پیرامون موضوع سوابق تحصیلی را امضا نکرده اند
> 
> 
> 
> طاهرخانی 09121814283
> 
> ذوالنور09123232151
> 
> فرشادان09183714257
> ...


Up

----------


## sina_hp

دوستان پیامک به نماینده ها فراموش نشه همه کسانی که این پیام رو میبینن چه ميهمانان این تاپیک چه کاربرای تاپیک با زبان شيواي خود دلیل ناعادلانه بودن تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بیان کنید یا می تونيد از صفحه اول این تاپیک مواردی که باید بگيد  رو ببینید ☝☝☝☝☝

----------


## sina_hp

> من موفق شدم با اقای صفری(نماینده صحبت کنم )قول پیگیری داد ولی یلدتون باشه حتما درخواست پیگیری سریعو داشته باشید که مثل 95 نشه کلی استرس وقت سر ترمیمم و حاشیه بشه
> موفق باشید


​​نمونه ارسالی ها

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها زنگ بزنین ب اون لیست

----------


## مینووو

> اقا باید یه چیزی هم به نفع ما باشه...نمیشه شما راحت باشین بیکار باشین تراز خوب هم گیرتون بیاد






تو هم یک سال بمون مثل ما بیکار باش راحت باش قبول شو:/عجبا....

----------


## mlt

مگه احمقم امسال که همه چی به نفع نظام جدیده بمونم....البته از نظر زمان همه چی به نفع شماست


> تو هم یک سال بمون مثل ما بیکار باش راحت باش قبول شو:/عجبا....

----------


## مینووو

تاثیر قطعی که پدر همه  چه نظام  جدید چه قدیمیو در میاره ول کردین چیو چسبیدین....کتابای نظام جدید باشه اسونه چیکار کنیم؟خودتون انتخاب کردین امسال دوباره کنکور بدین.....شما هم ک میگی نظام قدیم وقتش ازاده به نفعشه پس تو هم مثل ما پشت کنکوری شو.....ای باباااا

----------


## mlt

من کاری به کارت ندارم این شما هستین هرچی میشه میگید کتاباتون اونجوری هست ترازتون اونجوری هست...تو هم اگه خیلی دوست داری بمون سال دیگه با منابع ما امتحان بده


> تاثیر قطعی که پدر همه  چه نظام  جدید چه قدیمیو در میاره ول کردین چیو چسبیدین....کتابای نظام جدید باشه اسونه چیکار کنیم؟خودتون انتخاب کردین امسال دوباره کنکور بدین.....شما هم ک میگی نظام قدیم وقتش ازاده به نفعشه پس تو هم مثل ما پشت کنکوری شو.....ای باباااا

----------


## Dayi

اینجا جای این بحثا نیستا

----------


## mlt

پیام دادی؟


> اینجا جای این بحثا نیستا

----------


## Dayi

> پیام دادی؟


ن بوس فرستادم. پیام دادم دیگ

----------


## mlt

نمک


> ن بوس فرستادم. پیام دادم دیگ

----------


## Dayi

> نمک


بیا ب..

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> مگه احمقم امسال که همه چی به نفع نظام جدیده بمونم....البته از نظر زمان همه چی به نفع شماست


والا من هر وقت میام سایت تو حاضر و ناظر بر همه حضور داری...برو سر درست دیگه..

----------


## مینووو

> من کاری به کارت ندارم این شما هستین هرچی میشه میگید کتاباتون اونجوری هست ترازتون اونجوری هست...تو هم اگه خیلی دوست داری بمون سال دیگه با منابع ما امتحان بده


شما حرفای منو بخون یبار دیگ...با هر دو طرف بودم هم نطام قدیم هم جدید ک این بحثای بیهوده رو ول کنیم...الان وقتشه همه متحد بشیم تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کنیم نه اینکه به هم دیگ بپریم که کتاب تو اسون تره یا وقت تو بیشتره

----------


## sina_hp

​​بحث بیهوده نکنید پیام بدین به نمایندگان

----------


## mlt

من کرم ندارم مثل بعضیا...تا سر بحثو کسی باز نکنه با کسی بحث نمیکنم...بعدشم تو خودت چرت مینویسی حالامن بحث میکنم؟


> والا من هر وقت میام سایت تو حاضر و ناظر بر همه حضور داری...برو سر درست دیگه..

----------


## mlt

همین دیروز هی ناله میکردی اقا ما نظام قدیما بدبختیم.....


> والا من هر وقت میام سایت تو حاضر و ناظر بر همه حضور داری...برو سر درست دیگه..

----------


## mlt

24ساعته پیام بدیم؟روزی15دقیقه گفتی


> ​​بحث بیهوده نکنید پیام بدین به نمایندگان

----------


## mlt

منم نظرم همینه اگه دوباره سر بحث رو باز نکنن...برو از اول بخون یکی از خودتون بحث رو شروع کرد


> شما حرفای منو بخون یبار دیگ...با هر دو طرف بودم هم نطام قدیم هم جدید ک این بحثای بیهوده رو ول کنیم...الان وقتشه همه متحد بشیم تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کنیم نه اینکه به هم دیگ بپریم که کتاب تو اسون تره یا وقت تو بیشتره

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان نظام جدید این به ضرر شما بیشتر هم هست چون شماها دیگه فرصت ترمیم رو ندارید نهایت بخواید شهریور بدید شهریور دیگه منتظر نتایجن
صوت مشاورا رو گوش بدید برای همه ضرره

----------


## saj8jad

Fatf به نظرم تصویب شده باشه
اگر تا یکشنبه طرح تقدیم مجلس بشه ، در جلسه همون روز در مورد تصویب دوفوریتش رای گیری خواهد شد و در جلسه سه شنبه مجلس به موضوع ورود خواهد کرد

----------


## mlt

fatfچه ربطی به تاثیر معدل داره


> Fatf به نظرم تصویب شده باشه
> اگر تا یکشنبه طرح تقدیم مجلس بشه ، در جلسه همون روز در مورد تصویب دوفوریتش رای گیری خواهد شد و در جلسه سه شنبه مجلس به موضوع ورود خواهد کرد

----------


## sina_hp

> fatfچه ربطی به تاثیر معدل داره


ربطی نداره چون تداخل ایجاد نشه بین دو طرح واسه همین

----------


## mlt

مصاحبه جدید عضو کمیسیون اموزش دیدی؟


> ربطی نداره چون تداخل ایجاد نشه بین دو طرح واسه همین

----------


## sina_hp

> مصاحبه جدید عضو کمیسیون اموزش دیدی؟


اره مهم نیست

----------


## mlt

باشه حذف میکنم ولی دیگه مرتبط ترین خبر همینه


> ميشه اين پيام رو حدف کنی؟ و اینجا نزاری؟؟ چون به موضوع تاپیک ربطی نداره

----------


## sina_hp

> باشه حذف میکنم ولی دیگه مرتبط ترین خبر همینه


گفتم مهم نیست اون يه نفره

----------


## mlt

خبره داخل کامنت خودت هست


> گفتم مهم نیست اون يه نفره

----------


## sina_hp

> خبره داخل کامنت خودت هست


حدف کردم

----------


## mlt

نماینده ها موافق تاثیر مثبت گنک شدن

----------


## saj8jad

> fatfچه ربطی به تاثیر معدل داره


ربطش به ارتباطشه!
چون یه موضوع بسیار مهم و ملی هستش و باید تا قبل از 4 مهر تکلیفش مشخص بشه و الا تحریم میشیم
واسه همین اولویت با این موضوع هستش و تا این موضوع تعیین تکلیف نشه به موضوع دوفوریتی تاثیر معدل مجلس ورود نخواهد کرد

----------


## sina_hp

​​دوستان صفحه اول این تاپیک رو کامل بخونيد و به گفته ها عمل کنید تا تاثیر معدل لغو شه

----------


## mlt

بد میبینم به2فوریتی رای بدن اونم194تا!!!چندتا از اعضای کمیسیون مخالف هستن نمیزارن....95 دو فوریتی رای اورد؟


> ربطش به ارتباطشه!
> چون یه موضوع بسیار مهم و ملی هستش و باید تا قبل از 4 مهر تکلیفش مشخص بشه و الا تحریم میشیم
> واسه همین اولویت با این موضوع هستش و تا این موضوع تعیین تکلیف نشه به موضوع دوفوریتی تاثیر معدل مجلس ورود نخواهد کرد

----------


## saj8jad

> بد میبینم به2فوریتی رای بدن اونم194تا!!!چندتا از اعضای کمیسیون مخالف هستن نمیزارن....95 دو فوریتی رای اورد؟


اگر رای نمیاورد که کنکور 95 و 96 و 97 تاثیر مثبت نبود عزیز

به هر حال بچه ها باید بیشتر فشار بیارن به نماینده ها تا با دوفوریت موافقت کنند و تاثیر رو مثبت تصویب کنند

----------


## mlt

عزیزم اون سال فک کنم دیوان عالی لغوش کرد...فک کنم اون موقع ادمایی مثل بعضی از اعضا کمیسیون اموزش نبود


> اگر رای نمیاورد که کنکور 95 و 96 و 97 تاثیر مثبت نبود عزیز
> 
> به هر حال بچه ها باید بیشتر فشار بیارن به نماینده ها تا با دوفوریت موافقت کنند و تاثیر رو مثبت تصویب کنند

----------


## sina_hp

> ربطش به ارتباطشه!
> چون یه موضوع بسیار مهم و ملی هستش و باید تا قبل از 4 مهر تکلیفش مشخص بشه و الا تحریم میشیم
> واسه همین اولویت با این موضوع هستش و تا این موضوع تعیین تکلیف نشه به موضوع دوفوریتی تاثیر معدل مجلس ورود نخواهد کرد


این fatf هم شده دردسر باید زمانی طرح دوفوریتی بره مجلس که fatf حل و فصل شده باشه وگرنه به مشکل بر می خوریم

----------


## sina_hp

> عزیزم اون سال فک کنم دیوان عالی لغوش کرد...فک کنم اون موقع ادمایی مثل بعضی از اعضا کمیسیون اموزش نبود


اره اون موقع دیوان لغو کرد

----------


## mlt

این fatf رو تصویب کنن بره اصن ما راضی هستیم هر بلایی میخوان سرش بیاره


> این fatf هم شده دردسر باید زمانی طرح دوفوریتی بره مجلس که fatf حل و فصل شده باشه وگرنه به مشکل بر می خوریم

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیزم اون سال فک کنم دیوان عالی لغوش کرد...فک کنم اون موقع ادمایی مثل بعضی از اعضا کمیسیون اموزش نبود


درسته دیوان عدالت اداری موضوع رو ابطال کرد ولی بعدش در مورد اصلاحیه قانون ، اعضای کمیسیون طرح دوفوریتی ارائه کردند تا قانون رو اصلاح کنن و در تبصره قانون گفتن تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 95 مثبت و برای سالهای بعد شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین تکلیف خواهد کرد

----------


## mlt

گور پدرشون با این دو فوریت دادنشون....باور کن مارو تا خرداد از درس میندازن اخرم مثبتش میکنن....من که تا 1 مهر تلاش خودمو میکنم بعدش خودشون خداشون


> درسته دیوان عدالت اداری موضوع رو ابطال کرد ولی بعدش در مورد اصلاحیه قانون ، اعضای کمیسیون طرح دوفوریتی ارائه کردند تا قانون رو اصلاح کنن و در تبصره قانون گفتن تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 95 مثبت و برای سالهای بعد شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین تکلیف خواهد کرد

----------


## mlt

اون اعضا الان ازشون هست تو این کمیسیون ؟


> درسته دیوان عدالت اداری موضوع رو ابطال کرد ولی بعدش در مورد اصلاحیه قانون ، اعضای کمیسیون طرح دوفوریتی ارائه کردند تا قانون رو اصلاح کنن و در تبصره قانون گفتن تاثیر سوابق برای کنکور 95 مثبت و برای سالهای بعد شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو تعیین تکلیف خواهد کرد

----------


## sina_hp

> بد میبینم به2فوریتی رای بدن اونم194تا!!!چندتا از اعضای کمیسیون مخالف هستن نمیزارن....95 دو فوریتی رای اورد؟


نه اونقدر نمی خواد نصف بیشتر حدودا 120 تا بعدش هم اون موقع کل کمیسیون آموزش مخالف بودن ولی الان اينطوري نیست

----------


## mlt

مگه طرح دو فوریتی دو سوم رای نمیخواد؟نصف هم بخوای حساب کنی میشه145


> نه اونقدر نمی خواد نصف بیشتر حدودا 120 تا بعدش هم اون موقع کل کمیسیون آموزش مخالف بودن ولی الان اينطوري نیست

----------


## sina_hp

> مگه طرح دو فوریتی دو سوم رای نمیخواد؟نصف هم بخوای حساب کنی میشه145


خب همون 145 تای شما ولی نه 194 تا

----------


## mlt

بحث اینجاست 194رای میخواد


> خب همون 145 تای شما ولی نه 194 تا

----------


## sina_hp

> بحث اینجاست 194رای میخواد


اره :Yahoo (114):

----------


## AminSD

من به دوتا از نماينده ها زنگ زدم گفتن خيالتون راحت مثبت ميشه! انشالله كه بشه

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

من که فقط توکل کردم به خدا و سپردمش به خودش. دیگه خیالم راحته...

----------


## mlt

تا194تا نماینده مهر انگشت نزنن من که امیدی به تغییر ندارم....نماینده کدوم شهر زنگ زدی؟


> من به دوتا از نماينده ها زنگ زدم گفتن خيالتون راحت مثبت ميشه! انشالله كه بشه

----------


## mlt

خدا خودش میگه از تو حرکت از من برکت نمیگه وایسو به امید من فرجی بشه


> من که فقط توکل کردم به خدا و سپردمش به خودش. دیگه خیالم راحته...

----------


## Bimehr

> بد میبینم به2فوریتی رای بدن اونم194تا!!!چندتا از اعضای کمیسیون مخالف هستن نمیزارن....95 دو فوریتی رای اورد؟


داداش فاز نا امیدی نده...انشاالله حتما رای میاره.
اعضای کمیسیون هم همشون مخالف نیستن یه تعدادیشون مخالفن که مهم نیست و اکثرا منافعی دارن.

----------


## Mohsen2

> داداش فاز نا امیدی نده...انشاالله حتما رای میاره.
> اعضای کمیسیون هم همشون مخالف نیستن یه تعدادیشون مخالفن که مهم نیست و اکثرا منافعی دارن.


این طرح دو فوریتی رو کی به مجلس میدن؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


من به دوتا از نماينده ها زنگ زدم گفتن خيالتون راحت مثبت ميشه! انشالله كه بشه


👍👍👍_

----------


## Mohsen2

اخرش کار خودشونو کردن تو سایت سازمان سنجش هم گفته تو دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور هم میزنیم فک نکنم مثبت شه بی خیال مثبت شد چه بهتر نشد برید ترمیم ثبت نام کنید کاری از دستمون برنمیاد من همون روز اول گفتم قطعی میشه

----------


## sina_hp

_همه به نمایندگان پیامک بدین توضیحات در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست_

----------


## Mohsen2

> _همه به نمایندگان پیامک بدین توضیحات در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست_


چه فایده ای داره اگر قرار بود مثبت شه که چن روز پیش میشد نماینده ها هم بی خیالن

----------


## sina_hp

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohsen2


چه فایده ای داره اگر قرار بود مثبت شه که چن روز پیش میشد نماینده ها هم بی خیالن


قراره همین نماینده ها هفته بعد طرحی تنظیم کنن تا تاثیر قطعی لغو شه باید تا اون موقع تعداد بیشتری رو آگاه کرد_

----------


## Mohsen2

> _
> قراره همین نماینده ها هفته بعد طرحی تنظیم کنن تا تاثیر قطعی لغو شه باید تا اون موقع تعداد بیشتری رو آگاه کرد_


یعنی سال 95که مثبت شد هم طرح تنظیم کردن؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohsen2


یعنی سال 95که مثبت شد هم طرح تنظیم کردن؟؟


اون موقع دیوان با شکایت يه نفر تاثیر قطعی رو لغو کرد_

----------


## Bimehr

> این طرح دو فوریتی رو کی به مجلس میدن؟؟


بعد تعطیلی ها که مجلس باز بشه توسط اقای لاشکی که نایب رئیس کمسیون اموزش هستن به مجلس ارائه میشه و با همکاری نماینده ها انشاالله لغو میشه....فقط بچه ها باید اگه اینده براشون مهمه باید یکم همت کنن و به نماینه ها زنگ بزنن و بگن که رای بدن.

----------


## Bimehr

> اخرش کار خودشونو کردن تو سایت سازمان سنجش هم گفته تو دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور هم میزنیم فک نکنم مثبت شه بی خیال مثبت شد چه بهتر نشد برید ترمیم ثبت نام کنید کاری از دستمون برنمیاد من همون روز اول گفتم قطعی میشه


اولا کو تا دفترچه کنکور.بعدد اون فقط یه خبره که لازم باشه ورش میدارن.
دوما این که مثبت میشه فقط باید بچه ها یکم تلاش کنن...نمیشه که بی خیال شد و بگیم مثبت میشه.اگه فعالیت های بچه ها تاثیر نمی داشت جلسه شورای سنجش دوباره تشکیل نمیشد و 175 نماینده نامه نمیزدند که تاثیر را مثبت کنید...هم چنین کمیسیون اموزش هم توصیه نمیکرد تاثیر مثبت باشه.و انشاالله مثبت میشه.
پس نگو کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد...بر میاد که تا حالا این اتفاقا افتاده.
ترمیم هم حداقل دو ماه از وقت شما رو میگیره....که نهایتا معلوم نیست 20 بشید یا نه...تازه 20 هم بشید باز تاثیر منفی شو میزاره....خود دانید.

----------


## Mohsen2

> اولا کو تا دفترچه کنکور.بعدد اون فقط یه خبره که لازم باشه ورش میدارن.
> دوما این که مثبت میشه فقط باید بچه ها یکم تلاش کنن...نمیشه که بی خیال شد و بگیم مثبت میشه.اگه فعالیت های بچه ها تاثیر نمی داشت جلسه شورای سنجش دوباره تشکیل نمیشد و 175 نماینده نامه نمیزدند که تاثیر را مثبت کنید...هم چنین کمیسیون اموزش هم توصیه نمیکرد تاثیر مثبت باشه.و انشاالله مثبت میشه.
> پس نگو کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد...بر میاد که تا حالا این اتفاقا افتاده.
> ترمیم هم حداقل دو ماه از وقت شما رو میگیره....که نهایتا معلوم نیست 20 بشید یا نه...تازه 20 هم بشید باز تاثیر منفی شو میزاره....خود دانید.


خب شماره نماینده ها رو  الان میفرستم تو همه گروه های کنکوری تلگرام و ...

----------


## Ebrahim999

ميشه بپرسم چرا هي پيشنهاد ميشه كه بعد لغوش كنن
از ٩٥ اين داستان رو داريم

----------


## sina_hp

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ebrahim999


ميشه بپرسم چرا هي پيشنهاد ميشه كه بعد لغوش كنن
از ٩٥ اين داستان رو داريم


چون فقط به فکر منافع خودشون هستن نه کنکوری ها_

----------


## sina_hp

_http://s8.picofile.com/file/83377380...1_515.mp4.html

همه این ویدیو رو تا آخر ببينن تاکید می کنم تا اآخر ببینید تا بفهمید چگونه معدل 19:75 هم با تاثیر قطعی معدل بسیار زیاد ضرر می کند ( ویدیو صحبت های رئیس سازمان سنجش ديگه معتبر تر از ايشون وجود نداره)_

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## Green Aurora

یکی از بچه ها گفت که اقای لاشکی خودش اول فکر دو فوریتی را پیش بینی کرده بود.. 
یکی دیگه از بچه های همین تاپیک هم گفتش که مجلس دویست و پنجاه تا نماینده ی حاضر داره که همون صد و هفتاد و پنج تا نماینده که داریم برای گرفتن رای برامون کافین..
راستم میگه کجا مجلس ما دویست و نود نماینده اشهمیشه حاضر بوده همیشه غایب داشته.. 
اگه مثبت شد که هیچی اگر نشد هم به دررررررککککک مگه من چقدر عمر دارم که باید بخاطر ی مشت الدنگ بی فکر خودمو غصه بدم و ناراحتی بدم..زندگیه میاد و میره... عمر جاودانه ندارم من که ...

----------


## Hellion

یکی برا من توضیح بده معدل 20 چطوری ضرر میکنه:/مگه بالاتر از 20 نمره ای هم هست

----------


## Green Aurora

صفحات قبل تاپیک رو بخون تا متوجه بشی.. اون ویدیو که ارمین گذاشت هم ببین تا ملتفت بشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Green Aurora

صد و پنجاه رای بعلاوه ی یک امضا و بیشتر ..
با این جمله موافقم 
جمله ی یکی از بچه های همین تاپیکه.

----------


## Mohsen2

> یکی برا من توضیح بده معدل 20 چطوری ضرر میکنه:/مگه بالاتر از 20 نمره ای هم هست


نه داداش معدل بیست دیگه مشکلی نداره اخه چه ضرری کنه  فقط باید کنکورم بخونه دیگه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s8.picofile.com/file/83377380...1_515.mp4.html

همه این ویدیو رو تا آخر ببينن تاکید می کنم تا اآخر ببینید تا بفهمید چگونه معدل 19:75 هم با تاثیر قطعی معدل بسیار زیاد ضرر می کند ( ویدیو صحبت های رئیس سازمان سنجش ديگه معتبر تر از ايشون وجود نداره)


این ویدیو رو ببینید تا بفهمید*

----------


## Mohsen2

بی خیال بدبخت شدیم رفت نشد تو این کشور یه روز اه خوش ببینیم همش خبر بد

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> نه داداش معدل بیست دیگه مشکلی نداره اخه چه ضرری کنه  فقط باید کنکورم بخونه دیگه


معدل 20 ها هم  ضرر میکنن صفحات قبل رو بخونید متوجه میشید

----------


## Mohsen2

> معدل 20 ها هم  ضرر میکنن صفحات قبل رو بخونید متوجه میشید


خدا خیرت بده چه ضرری ترمیم رو گذاشتن که برن بیست بشن حالا میگی ضرر میکنن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


یکی برا من توضیح بده معدل 20 چطوری ضرر میکنه:/مگه بالاتر از 20 نمره ای هم هست


دو گروه از معدل 20 ها جلوتر هستن یکی تغییر رشته ای ها ( کسانی که مثلا دیپلم ریاضی دارن اما کنکور تجربی می دن) دو کسانی که دیپلم خود را از سال 84 به قبل گرفتند در این دو گروه یا سوابق تحصیلی لحاظ نمی شود یا بسیار کم لحاظ میشود کسی که سوابق تحصیلی ندارد یا خیلی ناچیز دارد از معدل ۲۰ جلوتر هست*

----------


## Mohsen2

اگه همه معدلشون بیست بود که دیگه اینقدر نگران نبودن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s8.picofile.com/file/83377380...1_515.mp4.html

همه این ویدیو رو تا آخر ببينن تاکید می کنم تا اآخر ببینید تا بفهمید چگونه معدل 19:75 هم با تاثیر قطعی معدل بسیار زیاد ضرر می کند ( ویدیو صحبت های رئیس سازمان سنجش ديگه معتبر تر از ايشون وجود نداره)


دوباره تاکید می کنم این ویدیو رو ببینید*

----------


## sina_hp

*تنها راه لغو این مصوبه هست در صفحه اول این تاپیک توضیحات لازم داده شده همه با دقت بخوانید و به گفته ها عمل کنید*

----------


## AminSD

> *تنها راه لغو این مصوبه هست در صفحه اول این تاپیک توضیحات لازم داده شده همه با دقت بخوانید و به گفته ها عمل کنید*


امروز كه عاشوراست نميشه تماس گرفت! من بيشتر تو اينستاگرام كامنت ميزارم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



امروز كه عاشوراست نميشه تماس گرفت! من بيشتر تو اينستاگرام كامنت ميزارم


پیامک دادن فراموش نشه*

----------


## Dayi

اپ

----------


## sina_hp

*بالا*

----------


## ali.asghar

جدا از این مطالب بهانه رو کنار بگزاریم اینها چشم نداشتن *                                                    فیلمی تاثیرگذار از رتبه برترهای استثنایی(نابینا ،کم بیناو ...)   با عشق باید راه پیمود در راه عشق ناممکن وجود ندارد                               بله باید بااین بی عدالتی تا وقتی که زمان تغیر هست مبارزه کنیم ولی این کنکوری ها با مشکلشون مبارزه کردن  ما هم می توانیم یاعلی*

----------


## sina_hp

*http://s9.picofile.com/file/83377703...9_261.mp4.html
صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش، ببینید چگونه داره می گه که معدل بالا ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل ضرر می کنن؟؟؟  دیدن این ویدیو تا آخر برای همه واجب هست*

----------


## sina_hp

*تا دیر نشده همه با کمک هم می تونیم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو لغو کنیم و تاثیر مثبت رو جایگزین کنیم این اتفاق با کمک شما بسیار زود می افته تمام کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک گفته شده توضیحات رو با دقت بخوانید و به آن عمل کنید به امید پیروزی*

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان کسی گروه تلگرام کنکور داره بیاد خصوصی

----------


## mlt

اون که میگه 150 تا رای چرا نمیخواد بفهمه که دو وم رای لازم هست...حالا اگه کل مجلس حاضر باشن194 رای میخواد

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا دیر نشده همه با کمک هم می تونیم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو لغو کنیم و تاثیر مثبت رو جایگزین کنیم این اتفاق با کمک شما بسیار زود می افته تمام کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک گفته شده توضیحات رو با دقت بخوانید و به آن عمل کنید به امید پیروزی 


..*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s9.picofile.com/file/83377703...9_261.mp4.html
صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش، ببینید چگونه داره می گه که معدل بالا ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل ضرر می کنن؟؟؟  دیدن این ویدیو تا آخر برای همه واجب هست


...*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s8.picofile.com/file/83377380...1_515.mp4.html

همه این ویدیو رو تا آخر ببينن تاکید می کنم تا اآخر ببینید تا بفهمید چگونه معدل 19:75 هم با تاثیر قطعی معدل بسیار زیاد ضرر می کند ( ویدیو صحبت های رئیس سازمان سنجش ديگه معتبر تر از ايشون وجود نداره)


..*

----------


## sina_hp

*سه مطلب بالا مهم هستن☝☝☝☝☝☝*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> قبل ٨٤ كيففففف ميكنن


اتفاقا اونا مخشون اندازه مخ ما کشش نداره 
کلی هم مشغله دارن 
شما نگران اونا نباشید

----------


## Mohsen2

این سازمان سنجش هم هرسال خودش یه بدبختی اضافه میکنه

----------


## Mohsen2

با کلی شوق و ذوق شروع کردم بخونم کلا نا امید شدم حوصله ترمیم معدلم ندارم

----------


## YasharUR

با زحمت خیلی بیشتر (بنا به امار 94) میشه تو سه رشته اول قبول شد حتی اگه معدلت پایین(تا یه حدی) باشه ولی تا حد غیرممکن نمیشه به دانشگاه های خوب فکر کرد .
اونم بخاطر معدلی که خیلی ها برا مثبتش رفتن(اصلی ترین دلیل ) ،تقلب شده ، اشتباه در اصلاح مطمعننا رخ داده ،بعضا سوالات لو رفته ،و بر اساس تعداد اصلا معیار خوبی برای جداسازی افراد از همدیگه نبوده 
هیچ دلیل اصولی و منطقی برای معدل قطعی با شرایط فعلی نیست جز اینکه بخواند یه بودجه از طریق برگزاری ترمیم مجدد بدست بیارن که
قبول کردن چنین دلیلی توسط بچه ها که اینده شون رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده و عدم اعتراض یا توجیه خودشون که با کنکور جبران میشه(میزانش رو بالا گفتم) یا گذر ازش به بهانه اینکه حاشیه است در حالی که اصلِ ( کیفیت و نوع دانشگاه) قضیه است فقط میشه بهش لفظ حِماقت داد 
تماس ، اس ام اس یا تلگرام و مراجعه حضوری به دفتر نماینده های مجلس هر شهر کاری که کافیه یکبار هر دو با هم انجام بشه و به احتمال زیاد به جواب برسه .همون طور که تا الان پیشرفت های خوبی حاصل شده .کاری که 2-3 ساعت وقتتون رو میگیره که همون مینیمم وقتی که باید فقط برای حضور تو امتحان ترمیم یه درس بزارید فارغ از زمانی که برای مطالعه اون درس گذاشتید و یا نمره ای که کسب میکنید .
این کار رو کسی که مخالفه باید انجام بده تا حداقل منفعل نباشه 

پ.ن:نقل مخالف نگیرین چون من از همین الان همه حرفات رو قبول دارم مخالف جان! کسی که بخاطر منفعت یا هر چیز دیگه ای وجدانش رو آف کنه و چشمش رو به این همه حقیقت ببنده و باز موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه جای بحثی باقی نمیذاره .

----------


## Miss.Sad

> واقعا با این وضعیت باید چیکارکرد؟از یه مشاور شنیدم میگفت درسای نظام جدید انقدر حجمش کمه تا عید 6دور با کیفیت میتونیم مباحث رو بخونیم!
> امیدی هست برای نظام قدیم؟


کنکور 96 آسونترین کنکور دهه 90 بود آیا همه شرکت کننده ها قبول شدن ؟!
پس خیال نکنید چون حجم کتابای نظام جدیدا کمه راحت تره !
طراح کنکور نه فامیل نظام جدیداس نه نظام قدیما پس هر دو نظام رو باهم در نظر میگیره که در حق هیشکدوم ظلم نشه
فقط تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم و یه چیز کلی هس اونم تلاشه 
هرچقدر راحت باشه اصلا بجای 6 دور خوندن 600 دور بخونن کیفیت و عمق مطالعه مهمه اگه غیر این بود همه درسا رو هر ساله همه صد میزدن و رتبه همه یک میشد !

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar123


اتفاقا اونا مخشون اندازه مخ ما کشش نداره 
کلی هم مشغله دارن 
شما نگران اونا نباشید


هه به همین خیال باش مردم زرنگ شدن*

----------


## Elahe_

> اتفاقا اونا مخشون اندازه مخ ما کشش نداره 
> کلی هم مشغله دارن 
> شما نگران اونا نباشید


اونايي كه ديپلم مثلا رياضي دارن كنكور تجربي ميدن كه مخشون اندازه ما كشش داره :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Miss.Sad

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 



> بیا نفرون رو بخون گردیزانه بعد قربون کتاب خودت میری

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بچه ها واقعا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨-١٩ نميشه به رتبه زير ١٠٠٠ اميدوار بود يا دارن جو ميدن؟


عزیزم تا حالا من نشنیدم بعد اینم نمیشنوم شما هم نمیشنوی که کسی به دلیل پایین بودن معدلش نتونست رتبه خوب بیاره و رشته های تاپ قبول بشه  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s9.picofile.com/file/83377703...9_261.mp4.html
صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش، ببینید چگونه داره می گه که معدل بالا ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل ضرر می کنن؟؟؟  دیدن این ویدیو تا آخر برای همه واجب هست


...*

----------


## sina_hp

*جواب خیلی ها ☝☝☝*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا دیر نشده همه با کمک هم می تونیم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو لغو کنیم و تاثیر مثبت رو جایگزین کنیم این اتفاق با کمک شما بسیار زود می افته تمام کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک گفته شده توضیحات رو با دقت بخوانید و به آن عمل کنید به امید پیروزی 


..*

----------


## YasharUR

> با زحمت خیلی بیشتر (بنا به امار 94) میشه تو سه رشته اول قبول شد حتی اگه معدلت پایین(تا یه حدی) باشه ولی تا حد غیرممکن نمیشه به دانشگاه های خوب فکر کرد .
> اونم بخاطر معدلی که خیلی ها برا مثبتش رفتن(اصلی ترین دلیل ) ،تقلب شده ، اشتباه در اصلاح مطمعننا رخ داده ،بعضا سوالات لو رفته ،و بر اساس تعداد اصلا معیار خوبی برای جداسازی افراد از همدیگه نبوده 
> هیچ دلیل اصولی و منطقی برای معدل قطعی با شرایط فعلی نیست جز اینکه بخواند یه بودجه از طریق برگزاری ترمیم مجدد بدست بیارن که
> قبول کردن چنین دلیلی توسط بچه ها که اینده شون رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده و عدم اعتراض یا توجیه خودشون که با کنکور جبران میشه(میزانش رو بالا گفتم) یا گذر ازش به بهانه اینکه حاشیه است در حالی که اصلِ ( کیفیت و نوع دانشگاه) قضیه است فقط میشه بهش لفظ حِماقت داد 
> تماس ، اس ام اس یا تلگرام و مراجعه حضوری به دفتر نماینده های مجلس هر شهر کاری که کافیه یکبار هر دو با هم انجام بشه و به احتمال زیاد به جواب برسه .همون طور که تا الان پیشرفت های خوبی حاصل شده .کاری که 2-3 ساعت وقتتون رو میگیره که همون مینیمم وقتی که باید فقط برای حضور تو امتحان ترمیم یه درس بزارید فارغ از زمانی که برای مطالعه اون درس گذاشتید و یا نمره ای که کسب میکنید .
> این کار رو کسی که مخالفه باید انجام بده تا حداقل منفعل نباشه 
> 
> پ.ن:نقل مخالف نگیرین چون من از همین الان همه حرفات رو قبول دارم مخالف جان! کسی که بخاطر منفعت یا هر چیز دیگه ای وجدانش رو آف کنه و چشمش رو به این همه حقیقت ببنده و باز موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه جای بحثی باقی نمیذاره .


*شماره ها تو این ت پست هست :مهم و فوری: طرح دوفوريتي مجلس برای لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 98
*آدرس(و تلفن اگه بالا نبود) رو هم میتونید خیلی راحت از رو سایت خود نماینده ها یا 118 شهرتون پیدا کنید و بهشون مراجعه کنید 
*کانال تلگرام یا اگه نبود سروش رو هم میتونید راحت با جستجو توی خود برنامه پیدا کنید و به ادمین ارتباطات مردمی شون پیام بدید یا از طریق شماره همراه اقدام کنید

----------


## marzie_

کسی بوده زنگ بزنه یا پیام بده بهش جواب بدن؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> 
> هه به همین خیال باش مردم زرنگ شدن*


هه نه از من زرنگ تر  :Yahoo (5):  کی حوصله داره تو 35 سالگیش بشینه پزشکی بخونه ؟! حوصله داشتن قبل دیر شدن میخوندن که به کنکور 98 نرسن  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط marzie_


کسی بوده زنگ بزنه یا پیام بده بهش جواب بدن؟


بله*

----------


## marzie_

خب چی گفتن ؟؟


> *
> 
> بله*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اونايي كه ديپلم مثلا رياضي دارن كنكور تجربي ميدن كه مخشون اندازه ما كشش داره


فرق ریاضی با تجربی فقط تو زیستشه که اونم زیاد سخت نیس 
رتبه 1 کنکور 95 رتبه 2 کنکور ریاضی تو سالای قبل بود چجوری تونست در عرض 9 ماه زیستو از همه شرکت کننده ها بیشتر بزنه ؟ 
ببین اونا اکثرشون متاهلن ، کار دارن و کلی مشغله دیگه اونا درسم بخونن برا رشته های تاپ نمیخونن خیالت تخت

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط marzie_


کسی بوده زنگ بزنه یا پیام بده بهش جواب بدن؟


فایل پیوست 82555*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s9.picofile.com/file/83377703...9_261.mp4.html
صحبت های مشاور سازمان سنجش، ببینید چگونه داره می گه که معدل بالا ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل ضرر می کنن؟؟؟  دیدن این ویدیو تا آخر برای همه واجب هست







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا دیر نشده همه با کمک هم می تونیم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو لغو کنیم و تاثیر مثبت رو جایگزین کنیم این اتفاق با کمک شما بسیار زود می افته تمام کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک گفته شده توضیحات رو با دقت بخوانید و به آن عمل کنید به امید پیروزی 







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


http://s8.picofile.com/file/83377380...1_515.mp4.html

همه این ویدیو رو تا آخر ببينن تاکید می کنم تا اآخر ببینید تا بفهمید چگونه معدل 19:75 هم با تاثیر قطعی معدل بسیار زیاد ضرر می کند ( ویدیو صحبت های رئیس سازمان سنجش ديگه معتبر تر از ايشون وجود نداره)


..*

----------


## Mohsen2

اپ

----------


## AminSD

> کسی بوده زنگ بزنه یا پیام بده بهش جواب بدن؟


من با دو نماينده صحبت كردم
يكيشون آقاي عبادى كه گفتن مطمئن باشين به اين شكل (قطعى) نميمونه
يكيشونم آقاي اعزازى گفتن بعد تعطيلات حتما در صحن مطرح ميكنم
وقتى هم ناعدالتى ها وظلم هارو گفتم خودشون حق رو به من دادن
به عنوان سند كانال گاج هم بهشون گفتم كه تبليغ كتاباشو كرده نوشته (با اين كتاب خيالتون بابت تاثير ٣٠ درصدى امتحانا در كنكور راحت!)
ماجراى مافيارو گفتم هردو باهام موافق بودن

----------


## gloria1370

> بچه ها واقعا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨-١٩ نميشه به رتبه زير ١٠٠٠ اميدوار بود يا دارن جو ميدن؟


فک نکنم اصلا مسخص باشه امسال چه اتفاقاتی میفته شاید بشه شایدم نشه

----------


## gloria1370

> هه نه از من زرنگ تر  کی حوصله داره تو 35 سالگیش بشینه پزشکی بخونه ؟! حوصله داشتن قبل دیر شدن میخوندن که به کنکور 98 نرسن


اره واقعا شما دیگه ترکوندین

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



من با دو نماينده صحبت كردم
يكيشون آقاي عبادى كه گفتن مطمئن باشين به اين شكل (قطعى) نميمونه
يكيشونم آقاي اعزازى گفتن بعد تعطيلات حتما در صحن مطرح ميكنم
وقتى هم ناعدالتى ها وظلم هارو گفتم خودشون حق رو به من دادن
به عنوان سند كانال گاج هم بهشون گفتم كه تبليغ كتاباشو كرده نوشته (با اين كتاب خيالتون بابت تاثير ٣٠ درصدى امتحانا در كنكور راحت!)
ماجراى مافيارو گفتم هردو باهام موافق بودن


کارت عالی بود همه باید مثل ايشون با نماینده های شهر خودشون صحبت کنن اگر به فكر خودتون و آینده خودتون هستین این کار رو بکنید توضیحات لازم و کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست چه کسانی که در این انجمن عضو نشدن و به عنوان مهمان این تاپیک رو می بينن چه افرادی که کاربر این انجمن هستن همه برای این که ایندشون با تاثیر قطعی خراب نشه و با آوردن رتبه خوب بتونن هر رشته و هر دانشگاهی قبول شن باید همکاری کنند پیروزی نزدیک هست دوستان*

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان طرح این هفته ارایه میشه؟

----------


## sina_hp

*ساداتی‌نژاد:
بررسی تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش
سرویس فرهنگی
عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس با انتقاد از اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو پس از تصویب اجرا نشده است، گفت: تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.
جمعه ۳۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۴۵
سید جواد ساداتی نژاد
سیدمحمدجواد ساداتی‌نژاد در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در رابطه با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸، گفت: براساس کارشناسی‌های صورت گرفته و با توجه به مطالبات متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه مقرر شد شورای سنجش و پذیرش نوع تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور را مورد بازبینی قرار دهد و خواسته مردم و نمایندگان مجلس را در تصمیم‌گیری جدید اعمال کند.

نماینده مردم کاشان، آران بیدگل در مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: بهتر بود شورای سنجش و پذیرش تاثیر قطعی امتحانات نهایی را از سال اول متوسطه دوم شروع می‌کرد چراکه با اتخاذ این تصمیم دانش آموزان آمادگی  و اطلاع کافی و به موقع از نحوه تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور داشتند و دچار سردرگمی نمی‌شدند و جاروجنجال‌های این چند ماه اخیر به وجود نمی‌آمد.

تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی  معدل در کنکور هفته آینده در کمیسیون آموزش بررسی می‌شود

وی با بیان اینکه تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 می‌توانست استرس‌ها و مشکلات ایجاد شده را تا حدودی رفع کند، بیان کرد: تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر تاثیر 30 درصد سوابق تحصیلی که ۲۰ درصد آن قطعی و ۱۰ درصد مثبت است در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.

علت واکنش گسترده داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه در مقابل تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور چه بود؟

ساداتی‌نژاد در پاسخ به اینکه براساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو سال 97 باید آخرین سال برگزاری کنکور باشد آیا می‌توان تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را تصمیمی در راستای اجرای قانون در نظر گیریم، توضیح داد: براساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو کنکور باید حذف شود اما متاسفانه تا امروز اقدامات لازم برای اجرای این قانون انجام نشد اگر این قانون از نخستین سال به درستی اجرا می‌شد ظرف 5 سال کنکور حذف شده و بحثی در این زمینه ایجاد نمی‌شد.

عضو فراکسیون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اظهار کرد: براساس قانون باید از سال نخست تصویب و ابلاغ این قانون سالانه تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی 20 درصد اعمال و افزایش پیدا می‌کرد  اما از آنجایی که تلاشی در این زمینه صورت نگرفته است. دانش‌آموزان اجرای قانون را باور نداشتند و تصور می‌کردند این قانون اجرایی نمی‌شود و منتفی است.

وی با بیان اینکه علیرغم تصویب قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، دانش‌آموزان آن را جدی نگرفتند، خاطرنشان کرد: مردم براساس نحوه اجرای قانون اهمیت آن را درک می‌کنند از آنجا که به اجرا این قانون وقعی گذاشته نشد مردم نیز انتظار نداشتند تصمیمی در راستای قانون گرفته شود بنابراین با اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور مخالفت‌های بسیاری کردند.

امتحانات نهایی استاندارد برگزار نمی‌شود

عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش رعایت نشد و برنامه ریزی‌ها در راستای تاثیر قطعی نبود، ادامه داد: امتحانات نهایی استاندارد برگزار نمی‌شود به همین دلیل نباید نتیجه این امتحانات را با تاثیر قطعی در کنکور لحاظ کرد./

پایان پیام*
منبع:http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/403292/ب...ن-آموزش

----------


## sina_hp

*ايرادات تاثیر قطعی معدل ☝☝☝*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



من با دو نماينده صحبت كردم
يكيشون آقاي عبادى كه گفتن مطمئن باشين به اين شكل (قطعى) نميمونه
يكيشونم آقاي اعزازى گفتن بعد تعطيلات حتما در صحن مطرح ميكنم
وقتى هم ناعدالتى ها وظلم هارو گفتم خودشون حق رو به من دادن
به عنوان سند كانال گاج هم بهشون گفتم كه تبليغ كتاباشو كرده نوشته (با اين كتاب خيالتون بابت تاثير ٣٠ درصدى امتحانا در كنكور راحت!)
ماجراى مافيارو گفتم هردو باهام موافق بودن







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97




کارت عالی بود همه باید مثل ايشون با نماینده های شهر خودشون صحبت کنن اگر به فكر خودتون و آینده خودتون هستین این کار رو بکنید توضیحات لازم و کارهایی که باید بکنید در صفحه اول این تاپیک هست چه کسانی که در این انجمن عضو نشدن و به عنوان مهمان این تاپیک رو می بينن چه افرادی که کاربر این انجمن هستن همه برای این که ایندشون با تاثیر قطعی خراب نشه و با آوردن رتبه خوب بتونن هر رشته و هر دانشگاهی قبول شن باید همکاری کنند پیروزی نزدیک هست دوستان


..*

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها توی این پیج اینستا برید و ادرس پیج نماینده ها هم گذاشته شده و هرکدوم وظیفه ی اگاه کردن پنج نماینده را برعهده بگیرید..
پنج نماینده رو هم مثل بقیه تکراری انتخاب نکنید...زیاد براسون کامنت بذارید.این اینده ی ماست که دارن خرابش میکنن اگر دوست دارید این ظلم بشما برداشته بشه بیاید اینمدت هم تلاش کنید...یا علی 
اینم ادرس:  @kunkor98_ir

----------


## sina_hp

*درود عزیزان خداقوت
از امروز تا زمانی که طرح دو فوریت به صورت علنی در مجلس به رای گذاشته شود  لیستی متشکل از 40 نماینده محترم مجلس در گروه قرار میگیرد که احتمال میرود به اندازه ی سایر نمایندگان از مضرات تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی آگاه نباشند 

شما عزیزان در حق خود و سایر دوستانتان لطف می نمایید در کمال ادب  با ایشان ادله ی خود منبی بر مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی سوابق را بیان میکنید و در انتها خواستار رای به دو فوریت دادن طرح جناب لاشکی و همراهی ایشان میشوید

مواردی که باید به آن توجه کنید:

1️⃣از پیامک زدن تا  ساعت 7 بعد از ظهر خود داری کنید و فقط تماس بگیرید

2️⃣اگر طی تماس های تلفنی گوشی در دسترس نبود یا پاسخگو نبودند حتما دقایق و ساعاتی بعد ، دو مرتبه تماس بگیرید

3️⃣نتیجه ی هر تماسی ( چه موافق با ما چه مخالف فورا بعد از همان تماس در پی وی به من خبر بدید)


4️⃣از ساعت 7  بعد از ظهر لیستی از نمایندگانی که گوشی آن ها خاموش بوده یا مخالف شما بوده اند در گروه قرار میگیرد و به این افراد تنها پیامک بزنید

❌❌❌بسیار مهم: 
لطفا به صورت رندم تماس بگیرید و تنها به افرادی که اول لیست هستند یا اخر لیست اکتفا نکنید*

----------


## sina_hp

*✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند*

----------


## sina_hp

*بادامچی(09122010213)

پروانه سلحشوری(09126408050)

 غلامرضا حیدری(09121122563)

 سید فرید موسوی(09123085735)

نجفی(09121306722)

محمدی(09121536393)

 علیجانی زمانی(09121164756)

نعمتی(09121082713)

 هاشم زائی(09125572658)

 نوریان(09126478290)

 عبادی(09155620719)

 افضلی(09151612157)

 فلاحتی(09153634356)

 امیر حسین قاضی زاده(09124222271)

 رحیمی(09153281091)

 دهقانی(09123274001)

 نگهبان اسلامی(09153284144)

 شوشتری(09153063035)

 بهروز بنیادی(09155315755)

 عزیزی(09151848326)

 اکبری(09151868487)

 حمید گرمابی(09123273004)

 همایون یوسفی(09163356227)

 نسب الباجی(09161130525)

 مختار(09169305773)

 خادمی(09129435589)

 گلمرادی(09122232025)

کشت زر 09166710649

 سامری  09166337639

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 نوری 09161116696

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 شهریاری 09121125902

 رجبی 09171129338*

----------


## sina_hp

*مهم همه انجام بدن☝☝*

----------


## Elahe_

منم به پنج شش تا از نماينده ها پيام دادم
فعلا فقط اقاي خضري جواب دادن و گفتن به روي چشام حتما راي ميدهم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad1397

گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن


تو برو به فکر نون شب خودت سودجو و خودخواه و دروغ گو. همه شناختنت می دونن چه آدمی هستی*

----------


## Dayi

> گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن


خخخ خیلی اوس.کول و بیکاری. باور کن

----------


## Dayi

> گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن


خودتو بکشی و جربدی هم تهش مثبته فقط اینطوری خودتو داری بیشتر گ.ه میکنی
ب اینم توجه کن حاجی
الملک یبقی مع الکفر و لا یبقی مع الظلم

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه به همین سادگی بود از اول به مجلس طرح میدادن بجای اینکه سه ماه التماس شورای سنجش کنن حالا بعدا به حرفای من پی میبرین

----------


## Luke

> هه نه از من زرنگ تر  کی حوصله داره تو 35 سالگیش بشینه پزشکی بخونه ؟! حوصله داشتن قبل دیر شدن میخوندن که به کنکور 98 نرسن


بحث حوصله نیست ، بحث انگیزه است. کنکور که فقط مختص 18 ساله ها و دانش آموزان ده هشتادی  نیست که، خیلی از دیپلمه های قبل از 84 مثل من شاید در انتخاب مسیرشون اشتباه کرده باشن. سن و سال هیچ وقت مهم نبوده و نیست آنچه که در مفهوم ناچیز زندگی اهمیت داره، اراده است، اراده ما فوق قدرته. اراده است که باعث میشه یکی مثل من یا بسیار کسان برتر ازمن بیخیال همه چیز و کس بشه یک بار برای همیشه بخواد حقش رو  از این دنیای لعنتی بگیره و فقر و تنهایی و بی پولی هم نتونه سد راهش بشه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> خودتو بکشی و جربدی هم تهش مثبته فقط اینطوری خودتو داری بیشتر گ.ه میکنی
> ب اینم توجه کن حاجی
> الملک یبقی مع الکفر و لا یبقی مع الظلم


خوشگلم من یکی دو روز اخر تو این انجمن هستم دیدم کسی شفاف سازی نکرد خودم تایپیک زدم هدفم فقط شفاف سازی بود و اینکه این امارا همش دروغه

----------


## AminSD

> گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن


تو نميتونى ساكت بشى؟ نظراتت اينجا براى هيچكس مهم نيست

----------


## AminSD

> خوشگلم من یکی دو روز اخر تو این انجمن هستم دیدم کسی شفاف سازی نکرد خودم تایپیک زدم هدفم فقط شفاف سازی بود و اینکه این امارا همش دروغه


شفاف سازيت بخوره تو سرت ما ازت شفاف سازى نخواستيم

----------


## Green Aurora

از پشت صحنه میپرسند که اگه ما تلاش کنیم تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اونوقت کسی که معدلش سیزده هست میتونه حتی به رتبه برتر شدن هم فکر کنه یا نه؟؟
من جوابش رو نمیدونم اگه کسی خبرداره و بلده جواب بده..
ممنون بچه ها

----------


## mohammad1397

> شفاف سازيت بخوره تو سرت ما ازت شفاف سازى نخواستيم


عزیزم سال کنکور سال این مسخره بازیا نیست که به فکر تغییر قانون اونم قانون کنکور افتاد این کار جز بلاتکلیفی هیچ اثر دیگه ای  نداره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


از پشت صحنه میپرسند که اگه ما تلاش کنیم تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اونوقت کسی که معدلش سیزده هست میتونه حتی به رتبه برتر شدن هم فکر کنه یا نه؟؟
من جوابش رو نمیدونم اگه کسی خبرداره و بلده جواب بده..
ممنون بچه ها


بله*

----------


## AminSD

> عزیزم سال کنکور سال این مسخره بازیا نیست که به فکر تغییر قانون اونم قانون کنکور افتاد این کار جز بلاتکلیفی هیچ اثر دیگه ای  نداره


ما دوست داريم بلاتكليف باشيم
شما به فكره خودت باش كه هنوز هشتاد درصد كنكور سر جلسه رقم ميخوره انقدر ذوق نكن

----------


## Green Aurora

محمد اینقدر نفوس بد نزن 
اگه فکر میکنی ما داریم آب در هاون میکوبیم و کارمون بیخوده تو که اینقدر عاقل و باغلی کاری ب کارمون نداشته باش و به خیال خودت بذار به بچه بازی و آب کوبیدنمون برسیم. مرسی اَه

----------


## Hellion

:Yahoo (76):  ایشالله که ضایع نشین...

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن







 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


عزیزم سال کنکور سال این مسخره بازیا نیست که به فکر تغییر قانون اونم قانون کنکور افتاد این کار جز بلاتکلیفی هیچ اثر دیگه ای  نداره


همه این فرد رو گزارش کنید داره تاپیک رو به حاشیه میبره*

----------


## mohammad1397

این کارا جز به هم زدن تمرکز هیچ فایده ای نداره تا به خودتون بیاین میبینین عید شده شما هنوز درگیر تغییر قانونین به هر حال من فقط یه روز دیگه انجمن هستم دیگه خود دانین

----------


## AminSD

> این کارا جز به هم زدن تمرکز هیچ فایده ای نداره تا به خودتون بیاین میبینین عید شده شما هنوز درگیر تغییر قانونین به هر حال من فقط یه روز دیگه انجمن هستم دیگه خود دانین


خداروشكررررر پس فقط يه روز ديگه بايد پياماتو تحمل كنيم! بازم جاي شكر داره

----------


## Dayi

> خوشگلم من یکی دو روز اخر تو این انجمن هستم دیدم کسی شفاف سازی نکرد خودم تایپیک زدم هدفم فقط شفاف سازی بود و اینکه این امارا همش دروغه


شفاف سازیت ب درد عمت میخوره گمشی بری دیگه روتو نبینیم

----------


## Bimehr

> خوشگلم من یکی دو روز اخر تو این انجمن هستم دیدم کسی شفاف سازی نکرد خودم تایپیک زدم هدفم فقط شفاف سازی بود و اینکه این امارا همش دروغه


عه چه خوب....پس زود تر انجمن رو ترک کن و شر خودتو کم کن.دوستان هم همه اگاه هستن پس نیاز نیس به خودت فشار بیاری.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


گول این نماینده ها نخورین همش بازیای تبلیغاتیه  مثل طرح شفافیت ارای نمایندگان که پای رای گیری هیچ کدومشون رای ندادن







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


درود عزیزان خداقوت
از امروز تا زمانی که طرح دو فوریت به صورت علنی در مجلس به رای گذاشته شود  لیستی متشکل از 40 نماینده محترم مجلس در گروه قرار میگیرد که احتمال میرود به اندازه ی سایر نمایندگان از مضرات تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی آگاه نباشند 

شما عزیزان در حق خود و سایر دوستانتان لطف می نمایید در کمال ادب  با ایشان ادله ی خود منبی بر مخالفت با تاثیر قطعی سوابق را بیان میکنید و در انتها خواستار رای به دو فوریت دادن طرح جناب لاشکی و همراهی ایشان میشوید

مواردی که باید به آن توجه کنید:

1️⃣از پیامک زدن تا  ساعت 7 بعد از ظهر خود داری کنید و فقط تماس بگیرید

2️⃣اگر طی تماس های تلفنی گوشی در دسترس نبود یا پاسخگو نبودند حتما دقایق و ساعاتی بعد ، دو مرتبه تماس بگیرید

3️⃣نتیجه ی هر تماسی ( چه موافق با ما چه مخالف فورا بعد از همان تماس در پی وی به من خبر بدید)


4️⃣از ساعت 7  بعد از ظهر لیستی از نمایندگانی که گوشی آن ها خاموش بوده یا مخالف شما بوده اند در گروه قرار میگیرد و به این افراد تنها پیامک بزنید

❌❌❌بسیار مهم: 
لطفا به صورت رندم تماس بگیرید و تنها به افرادی که اول لیست هستند یا اخر لیست اکتفا نکنید







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


بادامچی(09122010213)

پروانه سلحشوری(09126408050)

 غلامرضا حیدری(09121122563)

 سید فرید موسوی(09123085735)

نجفی(09121306722)

محمدی(09121536393)

 علیجانی زمانی(09121164756)

نعمتی(09121082713)

 هاشم زائی(09125572658)

 نوریان(09126478290)

 عبادی(09155620719)

 افضلی(09151612157)

 فلاحتی(09153634356)

 امیر حسین قاضی زاده(09124222271)

 رحیمی(09153281091)

 دهقانی(09123274001)

 نگهبان اسلامی(09153284144)

 شوشتری(09153063035)

 بهروز بنیادی(09155315755)

 عزیزی(09151848326)

 اکبری(09151868487)

 حمید گرمابی(09123273004)

 همایون یوسفی(09163356227)

 نسب الباجی(09161130525)

 مختار(09169305773)

 خادمی(09129435589)

 گلمرادی(09122232025)

کشت زر 09166710649

 سامری  09166337639

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 نوری 09161116696

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 شهریاری 09121125902

 رجبی 09171129338


..*

----------


## gloria1370

> کاش بشه درستش کرد.کاش لغو بشه کاش من ارزوهایی که امروز چالشون کردم رو دوباره از خاک دربیارم کاش امید به همه مون برگرده..





> این کارا جز به هم زدن تمرکز هیچ فایده ای نداره تا به خودتون بیاین میبینین عید شده شما هنوز درگیر تغییر قانونین به هر حال من فقط یه روز دیگه انجمن هستم دیگه خود دانین


خواهشا زودتر اینکارو کن هم وطن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> کاش بشه درستش کرد.کاش لغو بشه کاش من ارزوهایی که امروز چالشون کردم رو دوباره از خاک دربیارم کاش امید به همه مون برگرده..





> بحث حوصله نیست ، بحث انگیزه است. کنکور که فقط مختص 18 ساله ها و دانش آموزان ده هشتادی  نیست که، خیلی از دیپلمه های قبل از 84 مثل من شاید در انتخاب مسیرشون اشتباه کرده باشن. سن و سال هیچ وقت مهم نبوده و نیست آنچه که در مفهوم ناچیز زندگی اهمیت داره، اراده است، اراده ما فوق قدرته. اراده است که باعث میشه یکی مثل من یا بسیار کسان برتر ازمن بیخیال همه چیز و کس بشه یک بار برای همیشه بخواد حقش رو  از این دنیای لعنتی بگیره و فقر و تنهایی و بی پولی هم نتونه سد راهش بشه.


هرچی حوصله یا انگیزه مگه چن نفر از دیپلمه های قبل 84 هر ساله تو کنکور شرکت میکنن ؟!!!

----------


## artim

http://forum.konkur.in/thread63753.html#post1374129

پخشش کنید و 
تماس و پیامک بهشون بدین
که اگر فردا قطعی موند و شد حسرت کار نکرده رو نداشته باشید

----------


## MeGa-Mind

دوستان ای کاش میدونستیم کدوم نماینده ها موافقن کدوم مخالف...الان ما باید با اونایی که باید نظرشون رو جلب کنیم صحبت کنیم. من الان به چند تا از نماینده ها به اضافه ی نماینده های شهرمون پیام دادم ولی وقتی اینا خودشون موافق طرح باشن که کار من ب اون صورت تاثیری نداره باید بدونیم به کیا باید پیام بدیم. من نماینده های مخالف رو نمیشناسم

----------


## Mohsen2

> دوستان ای کاش میدونستیم کدوم نماینده ها موافقن کدوم مخالف...الان ما باید با اونایی که باید نظرشون رو جلب کنیم صحبت کنیم. من الان به چند تا از نماینده ها به اضافه ی نماینده های شهرمون پیام دادم ولی وقتی اینا خودشون موافق طرح باشن که کار من ب اون صورت تاثیری نداره باید بدونیم به کیا باید پیام بدیم. من نماینده های مخالف رو نمیشناسم


شما تلاشتو انجام بده دیگه توکل بر خدا چاره ای نیست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سامی 80


دوستان ای کاش میدونستیم کدوم نماینده ها موافقن کدوم مخالف...الان ما باید با اونایی که باید نظرشون رو جلب کنیم صحبت کنیم. من الان به چند تا از نماینده ها به اضافه ی نماینده های شهرمون پیام دادم ولی وقتی اینا خودشون موافق طرح باشن که کار من ب اون صورت تاثیری نداره باید بدونیم به کیا باید پیام بدیم. من نماینده های مخالف رو نمیشناسم


اتفاقا کار اشتباه آن است که فکر کنیم کسی که موافق طرح است  را نباید دوباره آگاه کرد همه افراد چه موافق چه مخالف رو باید دوباره آگاه کرد*

----------


## Mohsen2

به تلاش ادامه بدید شماره ها رو تو گروه های تلگرام پخش کنید

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


بادامچی(09122010213)

پروانه سلحشوری(09126408050)

 غلامرضا حیدری(09121122563)

 سید فرید موسوی(09123085735)

نجفی(09121306722)

محمدی(09121536393)

 علیجانی زمانی(09121164756)

نعمتی(09121082713)

 هاشم زائی(09125572658)

 نوریان(09126478290)

 عبادی(09155620719)

 افضلی(09151612157)

 فلاحتی(09153634356)

 امیر حسین قاضی زاده(09124222271)

 رحیمی(09153281091)

 دهقانی(09123274001)

 نگهبان اسلامی(09153284144)

 شوشتری(09153063035)

 بهروز بنیادی(09155315755)

 عزیزی(09151848326)

 اکبری(09151868487)

 حمید گرمابی(09123273004)

 همایون یوسفی(09163356227)

 نسب الباجی(09161130525)

 مختار(09169305773)

 خادمی(09129435589)

 گلمرادی(09122232025)

کشت زر 09166710649

 سامری  09166337639

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 نوری 09161116696

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 شهریاری 09121125902

 رجبی 09171129338


...*

----------


## AminSD

> دوستان ای کاش میدونستیم کدوم نماینده ها موافقن کدوم مخالف...الان ما باید با اونایی که باید نظرشون رو جلب کنیم صحبت کنیم. من الان به چند تا از نماینده ها به اضافه ی نماینده های شهرمون پیام دادم ولی وقتی اینا خودشون موافق طرح باشن که کار من ب اون صورت تاثیری نداره باید بدونیم به کیا باید پیام بدیم. من نماینده های مخالف رو نمیشناسم


اقاي مهمدمهدى زاهدى نماينده كرمان و راور به شدت مخالف ماست و خواستار افزايش درصد تاثير قطعيه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> اقاي مهمدمهدى زاهدى نماينده كرمان و راور به شدت مخالف ماست و خواستار افزايش درصد تاثير قطعيه


ندیده ازش بدم میاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_

*ساداتی‌نژاد:
بررسی تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش
سرویس فرهنگی
عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس با انتقاد از اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو پس از تصویب اجرا نشده است، گفت: تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.
جمعه ۳۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۴۵
سید جواد ساداتی نژاد
سیدمحمدجواد ساداتی‌نژاد در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در رابطه با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸، گفت: براساس کارشناسی‌های صورت گرفته و با توجه به مطالبات متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه مقرر شد شورای سنجش و پذیرش نوع تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور را مورد بازبینی قرار دهد و خواسته مردم و نمایندگان مجلس را در تصمیم‌گیری جدید اعمال کند.

نماینده مردم کاشان، آران بیدگل در مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: بهتر بود شورای سنجش و پذیرش تاثیر قطعی امتحانات نهایی را از سال اول متوسطه دوم شروع می‌کرد چراکه با اتخاذ این تصمیم دانش آموزان آمادگی  و اطلاع کافی و به موقع از نحوه تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور داشتند و دچار سردرگمی نمی‌شدند و جاروجنجال‌های این چند ماه اخیر به وجود نمی‌آمد.

تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی  معدل در کنکور هفته آینده در کمیسیون آموزش بررسی می‌شود

وی با بیان اینکه تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 می‌توانست استرس‌ها و مشکلات ایجاد شده را تا حدودی رفع کند، بیان کرد: تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر تاثیر 30 درصد سوابق تحصیلی که ۲۰ درصد آن قطعی و ۱۰ درصد مثبت است در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.

علت واکنش گسترده داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه در مقابل تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور چه بود؟

ساداتی‌نژاد در پاسخ به اینکه براساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو سال 97 باید آخرین سال برگزاری کنکور باشد آیا می‌توان تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را تصمیمی در راستای اجرای قانون در نظر گیریم، توضیح داد: براساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو کنکور باید حذف شود اما متاسفانه تا امروز اقدامات لازم برای اجرای این قانون انجام نشد اگر این قانون از نخستین سال به درستی اجرا می‌شد ظرف 5 سال کنکور حذف شده و بحثی در این زمینه ایجاد نمی‌شد.

عضو فراکسیون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی اظهار کرد: براساس قانون باید از سال نخست تصویب و ابلاغ این قانون سالانه تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی 20 درصد اعمال و افزایش پیدا می‌کرد  اما از آنجایی که تلاشی در این زمینه صورت نگرفته است. دانش‌آموزان اجرای قانون را باور نداشتند و تصور می‌کردند این قانون اجرایی نمی‌شود و منتفی است.

وی با بیان اینکه علیرغم تصویب قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، دانش‌آموزان آن را جدی نگرفتند، خاطرنشان کرد: مردم براساس نحوه اجرای قانون اهمیت آن را درک می‌کنند از آنجا که به اجرا این قانون وقعی گذاشته نشد مردم نیز انتظار نداشتند تصمیمی در راستای قانون گرفته شود بنابراین با اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور مخالفت‌های بسیاری کردند.

امتحانات نهایی استاندارد برگزار نمی‌شود

عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش رعایت نشد و برنامه ریزی‌ها در راستای تاثیر قطعی نبود، ادامه داد: امتحانات نهایی استاندارد برگزار نمی‌شود به همین دلیل نباید نتیجه این امتحانات را با تاثیر قطعی در کنکور لحاظ کرد./

پایان پیام*
منبع:بررسی تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت[/QUOTE]
يعني دوباره جلسه ميذارن ؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AminSD

> *ساداتی‌نژاد:
> بررسی تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصدی معدل در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش
> سرویس فرهنگی
> عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس با انتقاد از اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو پس از تصویب اجرا نشده است، گفت: تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد.
> جمعه ۳۰ شهریور ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۴۵
> سید جواد ساداتی نژاد
> سیدمحمدجواد ساداتی‌نژاد در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در رابطه با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸، گفت: براساس کارشناسی‌های صورت گرفته و با توجه به مطالبات متقاضیان ورود به دانشگاه مقرر شد شورای سنجش و پذیرش نوع تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور را مورد بازبینی قرار دهد و خواسته مردم و نمایندگان مجلس را در تصمیم‌گیری جدید اعمال کند.
> 
> نماینده مردم کاشان، آران بیدگل در مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: بهتر بود شورای سنجش و پذیرش تاثیر قطعی امتحانات نهایی را از سال اول متوسطه دوم شروع می‌کرد چراکه با اتخاذ این تصمیم دانش آموزان آمادگی  و اطلاع کافی و به موقع از نحوه تاثیرگذاری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور داشتند و دچار سردرگمی نمی‌شدند و جاروجنجال‌های این چند ماه اخیر به وجود نمی‌آمد.
> ...


يعني دوباره جلسه ميذارن ؟ :Yahoo (100): [/QUOTE]
نه بابا
شورا كه ديگه جلسه نميزاره
فقط راه حل همون طرح دوفوريتى مجلس هست!

----------


## sina_hp

[SIZE="3"]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aminsd


[font="century gothic"]
يعني دوباره جلسه ميذارن ؟




جلسه نمیزارن باید طرح دوفوريتي مجلس کار رو تموم کنه*

----------


## mpaarshin

*این مصوبه از اولش هم اشتباه بوده 
حداقل امسال که نظام قدیم هم کنکور داره نباید تاثیر بصورت قطعی باشه
به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید بیکار نشینید به حرف هیچ کس هم گوش ندین این کمپین بیشتر خودجوش تا تحت حرفهای کسی باشه همه ما داوطلب کنکور هستیم سن و سال اهمیتی نداره
بیکار نشینید فقط*

----------


## Mohsen2

ناامید نشید شر این تاثیر قطعی رو کم کنید واقعا خیلی استرس دارن بچه ها همه که معدل بیست نیستن

----------


## Dayi

ی حسی بهم میگه مثبته :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sina_hp

*https://t.me/drsebti
همه در این کانال عضو شن در این کانال توضیحات و کار هايي که باید بکنید تا تاثیر قطعی معدل لغو شه به صورت ساده گفته شده همه عضو شن لطفا*

----------


## sina_hp

*بالا*

----------


## Behnammirzaee

دوستان به خیلی از نماینده پیام دادم و تماس گرفتم که در این بین دکتر خضری و شهریاری گفتن که به طور جد پیگیر میشن. ولی خب هر کدومتون باز بتونین پیام بدین خالی از تاثیر نیست. حتی بصورت جزئی

----------


## gloria1370

> از پشت صحنه میپرسند که اگه ما تلاش کنیم تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اونوقت کسی که معدلش سیزده هست میتونه حتی به رتبه برتر شدن هم فکر کنه یا نه؟؟
> من جوابش رو نمیدونم اگه کسی خبرداره و بلده جواب بده..
> ممنون بچه ها


با تاثیر مثبت اره با تاثیر قطعی نمیدونم

----------


## sina_hp

*بدبختی می دوني چی؟؟ یکی هست سال 88 یا 89 دیپلم گرفته حالا با هزار امید می خواسته سال 98 کنکور بده تا يه رشته خوب قبول شه تا مشکلاتش برطرف شه از شانس بدش معدل رو قطعی کردن زدن تو ذوقش الان افسورده شده واقعا نمی دونم چی بگم*

----------


## sina_hp

*تاثیر مثبت می تونه آرامش رو به کنکوری ها برگردونه کنکوری ها خودشون کم فشار روشون نیست که با تاثیر قطعی معدل بر بار مشکلاتشون اضافه کردن*

----------


## sina_hp

*# S i:
1-علیرضا بیگی 09144086051
2-شهاب الدین بی مقدار 09124012004
3-علیرضا منادی 09143154762
4-محمد وحدتی هلان 09144317392
5- ضیاءالله اعزازی 09143134254
6-معصومه آقاپور 09122183555
7-محمدعلی حسین زاده 09195184906

8-فردین فرمند 09197119718
9-رضا علیزاده 09141145435
10-تقی کبیری 09141611304
11- جهانبخش محبی نیا 09121171017

12-رضا کریمی 09144529633
13-شکور پورحسین 09121766214
14-میرحمایت میرزاده 09144079618
15-ولی ملکی 09123214331
16-فولادگر 09122185883
17-حیدرعلی عابدی 09131022936
18-محسن کوهکن 09121113716
19-مرتضی صفاری نطنزی 09122180716
20-سکینه الماسی 09122273640
21-محمدرضا عارف 09121481528 ⁉
22-علی مطهری 09121196271⁉
23-کاظم جلالی 09121481466
24-محمدرضا بادامچی 09122010213

25- غلامرضا حیدری(09121122563)

26- نجفی(09121306722)
27- محمدی(09121536393)
28- علیجانی زمانی(09121164756)
29- نعمتی(09121082713)
30- هاشم زائی(09125572658)
31. نوریان(09126478290)
32. عبادی(09155620719)
33. افضلی(09151612157)

34. امیر حسین قاضی زاده(09124222271)
35. حسین زاده بحرینی(09151035114)
36. کریمی قدوسی(09153145996)
37. رحیمی(09153281091)
38. دهقانی(09123274001)
39. نگهبان اسلامی(09153284144)
40. شوشتری(09153063035)⁉
41. بهروز بنیادی(09155315755)
42. عزیزی(09151848326)
43. اکبری(09151868487)
44. حمید گرمابی(09123273004)
45. همایون یوسفی(09163356227)
46. نسب الباجی(09161130525)
47. مختار(09169305773)
48. حسنوند(09121308661)
49. خادمی(09129435589)
50. گلمرادی(09122232025)

 به این نمایندگان مجلس پیامک در اولویت بدین سپس تماس بگیرید و دلایل ظالمانه بودن تاثیر قطعی معدل رو بگین و خواستار این بشین که به طرح دوفوريتي که قراره برای لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل هفته بعد در مجلس رای گیری بشه دربارش رای بدن نتیجه پیام هاتون رو اینجا بزارید تا همه ببینن*

----------


## sina_hp

*بالا*

----------


## hamed99

دوستان میتونید بهد جای زنگ پیام هم  بدبد چون میدونم بعضیاتون کم رو هستید اما یه پیام بلند که همه ی نکات منفی این طرح رو گفته باشه و در ضمن به همه ی این نمایندگان پیام بدید نه صرفا یکی و دوتا ..چون مثل تست کنکور میمونه که یه تست سزنوشت سازه پس یه رای نماینده هم خیلی مهمه...کلا شاید هزار تومن شارژو نیم ساعت وقت بخواد ...اما انجام بدید...البته اولویت با تماسه چون سر نماینده ها شلوغه و ممکنه نخونن پیامتون رو..............بعد طی اینکار که شاید نیم ساعت وقت ببره...برید سر درستون و یادتون نره این 20 درصده و 80 درصد کار با شماست پس سر این 20 درصد وقتتون رو تلف نکنید

----------


## gloria1370

> *بدبختی می دوني چی؟؟ یکی هست سال 88 یا 89 دیپلم گرفته حالا با هزار امید می خواسته سال 98 کنکور بده تا يه رشته خوب قبول شه تا مشکلاتش برطرف شه از شانس بدش معدل رو قطعی کردن زدن تو ذوقش الان افسورده شده واقعا نمی دونم چی بگم*


اوهوم :Yahoo (17): مثه من

----------


## AminSD

اين هفته بايد ببينيم كميسيون چه نتيجه اى ميگيره
يا با خرد جمعى طرح دوفوريت به هيئت رئيسه تقديم ميكنن
يا بازهم شوراى سنجش رو ملزم به تشكيل جلسه مجدد ميكنن
كه اولى محتمل تره!

----------


## KingCrimson

من به نماینده خمین (شهرمون) آقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی اس ام اس دادم و گفتم که امتحانات نهایی ناعادلانس (به گفته های آقای ساداتی نژاد هم رفرنس دادم) و اینکه درصد زیادی از سوابق تحصیلی معاف هستند و آخرش هم گفتم که به طرح دو فوریتی آقای لاشکی رای مثبت دهند (اس ام اسم جا نداشت و گرنه دلایل بیشتری هم میگفتم). امیدوارم جوابی به اس ام اسم بدهند.
دوستان به نظرم کاری کنید که لیست دقیقی از نماینده هایی که بهشون اطلاع دادیم و آنهایی که ندادیم تهیه بشه تا جوری نشه که به یک نماینده 5 نفر اطلاع بدن (که ممکنه تاثیر منفی هم بزاره حتی این کار) و به یک نماینده یک نفرم چیزی نگه.

----------


## AminSD

> من به نماینده خمین (شهرمون) آقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی اس ام اس دادم و گفتم که امتحانان نهایی ناعادلانس (مثل گفته آقای ساداتی نژاد) و اینکه درصد زیادی از سوابق تحصیلی معاف هستند و آخرش هم گفتم که به طرح دو فوریتی آقای لاشکی رای مثبت دهند (اس ام اسم جا نداشت و گرنه دلایل بیشتری هم میگفتم). امیدوارم جوابی به اس ام اسم بدهند.
> دوستان به نظرم کاری کنید که لیست دقیقی از نماینده هایی که بهشون اطلاع دادیم و آنهایی که ندادیم تهیه بشه تا جوری نشه که به یک نماینده 5 نفر اطلاع بدن (که ممکنه تاثیر منفی هم بزاره حتی این کار) و به یک نماینده یک نفرم چیزی نگه.


ليست شماره نماينده ها كه به صورت فايل vcf تو كانال دكتر سبطى هست رو تو گوشيتون ذخيره كنين روزي به ده تاشون همين اس ام اس رو بديد

----------


## KingCrimson

> ليست شماره نماينده ها كه به صورت فايل vcf تو كانال دكتر سبطى هست رو تو گوشيتون ذخيره كنين روزي به ده تاشون همين اس ام اس رو بديد


رفیق با حرفت موافقم و باید به همه اطلاع داد اما باید اولا هر کسی که اطلاع داد اینجا اعلام کنه
و دوما اینکه کاری بشه که به یک نماینده 10 یا 20 تا اس ام اس داده نشه که باعث بشه کفری بشن. به نظرم 3 تا اس ام اس هر کدوم هم کافیه. فعلا که اولویت با کسایی هست که یک اس ام اس هم دریافت نکردن.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingCrimson


رفیق با حرفت موافقم و باید به همه اطلاع داد اما باید اولا هر کسی که اطلاع داد اینجا اعلام کنه
و دوما اینکه کاری بشه که به یک نماینده 10 یا 20 تا اس ام اس داده نشه که باعث بشه کفری بشن. به نظرم 3 تا اس ام اس هر کدوم هم کافیه. فعلا که اولویت با کسایی هست که یک اس ام اس هم دریافت نکردن.


شماره ها در این کانال هست طبق گفته عمل شه لطفا
http://t.me/drsebti*

----------


## AminSD

> رفیق با حرفت موافقم و باید به همه اطلاع داد اما باید اولا هر کسی که اطلاع داد اینجا اعلام کنه
> و دوما اینکه کاری بشه که به یک نماینده 10 یا 20 تا اس ام اس داده نشه که باعث بشه کفری بشن. به نظرم 3 تا اس ام اس هر کدوم هم کافیه. فعلا که اولویت با کسایی هست که یک اس ام اس هم دریافت نکردن.


غلط ميكنن كفرى بشن همين ماها به اين راي داديم نشستن تو اون مجلس خراب شده! بايد به خواسته همه گوش بدن حتى اگه دوهزارتا پيامك هم براشون بره!

----------


## KingCrimson

> غلط ميكنن كفرى بشن همين ماها به اين راي داديم نشستن تو اون مجلس خراب شده! بايد به خواسته همه گوش بدن حتى اگه دوهزارتا پيامك هم براشون بره!


میدونم رفیق. میدونم. منتها بهتره افراط و تفریط نکنیم چون افراط و تفریط همیشه نتیجه بدی میده. اول به نماینده هایی که کمتر بهشون اطلاع داده شده اس ام اس میدیم بعدش که شد من خودم قول میدم حضورا برم سراغ نماینده ام و 30 نفر هم (از دوستان پشت کنکوریم) با خودم همراه کنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

[Forwarded from خانه ادبیات دکتر هامون سِبطی]
✅پاسخ به برخی فرافکنی ها 


چند روزیست در برخی کانال ها و پیج های هرز کنکوری شوائِبی (جمع شائبه) بیان میشود که با کاهش تاثیر قطعی از 30 درصد به 20 درصد شما میتوانید با کسب درصد های بالا معدل پایین خود را جبران کنید و دیگر به اعتراض کردن نپردازید


و یا برخی از کانال ها این گونه بیان میکنند که سال 94 که تاثیر سوابق قطعی بود افرادی با معدل فرضا 18 توانستند پزشکی قبول شوند پس جای اعتراضی به تاثیر قطعی سوابق نیست


1️⃣پاسخ به شائبه اول:


برخی افراد مغلطه ای را مطرح میکنند که با افزایش درصد خودتان در کنکور سراسری میتوانید کاملا از اثر نامطلوب تاثیر قطعی بکاهید !
اما این افراد از روی عمد یا سهوا فراموش میکنند که افرادی که معدل های بالا دارند (تنها حدود 27 هزار نفر معدل بالای 19 دارند)
اکثرا در کنکور سراسری هم درصد های بالایی را کسب میکنند ( همان سخنی که دکتر علی مقدم زاده مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش به عنوان یکی از ایرادات خود بر تاثیر قطعی سوابق وارد میدانند)
لذا با توجه به تعداد بالای افرادی که معدل های خوبی دارند و عملکرد خوب آن ها در کنکور حتی با درصد های بالا هم در صورت کم بودن معدل شما نمیتوان تاثیر آن را به طور کامل از بین برد


با توجه به این که چولگی نمرات به سمت معدل های بالای 17 است داوطلبان با معدل های زیر 17 تراز بسیار بسیار کمی را در دروس مختلف خود کسب میکنند که بر هر عقل سلیمی واضح و مبرهن است این معدل  شرایط را برای قبولی در رشته های پر مخاطب بسیار دشوار و عملا ناممکن می کند


2️⃣پاسخ به شائبه دوم:


در پاسخ به این گونه افراد سطحی بین میتوان این گونه بیان کرد که با توجه به عدم آگاهی داوطلبان در آن سال ها و گسترده نبودن شبکه های اجتماعی عمق فاجعه تاثیر قطعی سوابق آنچنان که باید مورد آگاه سازی سایرین قرار نگرفت 
چرا که همان داوطلبی که بیان میشود با معدل 18 توانسته است پزشکی قبول شود ممکن است در صورت مثبت بودن سوابق تحصیلی به فرض در دانشگاه تهران قبول شود اما با قطعی شدن سوابق باید به یک دانشگاه با سطح کم تر رضایت دهد
➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖


✅اما راهکار چیست: 
هر یک از همراهان عزیز باید همچنان امیدوارانه مانند گذشته درس بخوانند و روزانه نهایتا یک ساعت از طرق مختلف( تماس، پیامک،دیدار حضوری ) با نمایندگان شهر و استان خود معایب تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی را به گوششان برسانند 


❌ابدا نیازی نیست درس را رها کنید و خود را وقف کمپین کنید


ارادتمند شما مهدی خشنود


➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖
برای آگاهی بیشتر به مضرات تاثیر قطعی سوابق( با هر میزانی) دو کلیپ زیر را مشاهده کنید

----------


## KingCrimson

لیست نماینده هایی که از طریق این تاپیک به آنها اطلاع رسانی کردیم:


اقای صفری (کرمانشاه) - قول پیگیری دادندآقای شریفی (پارسیان) - قول پیگیری دادندآقاي عبادى (بیرجند و درمیان) - قول پیگیری دادنداعزازى (بناب) - قول پیگیری دادنددکتر خضری (پیرانشهر و درشت) - قول پیگیری دادندشهریاری - قول پیگیری دادند آقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی (خمین) - جوابی ندادنددکتر عثمانی - جوابی ندادند.آقای سید حسن علوی ( شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان) - قول پیگیری دادند.عباس گودرزی - جوابی ندادندحسن لطفی - جوابی ندادندبروجردی - جوابی ندادندمحمود صادقی - جوابی ندادندعلی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند - جوابی ندادندعلیرضا رحیمی - جوابی ندادندطیبه سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی - جوابی ندادنپروانه مافى (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.مهدی شیخ- جوابی ندادند.سکینه الماسی- جوابی ندادندمعصومه آقا پور- جوابی ندادند.اکبری- قول پیگیری دادند.جلالی (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.عزیزی - قول پیگیری دادند.محمد حسین فرهنگی - مخالف تاثیر مثبتآقاي بيگلرى (سقز و بانه) - قول پیگیری دادند.حضرت پور (ارومیه) - قول پیگیری دادند.بهادری (ارومیه)- قول پیگیری دادند.

نماینده هایی که خود از ما حمایت 100 درصدی می‌کنند: (به این نماینده ها پیام ندین. خودشون در جریان کار ما هستند و اتفاقا خودشون این طرح رو به جریان انداختند. متاسفانه هنوزم خیلی از افراد توی توییتر و اینستاگرام این اشخاص کامنت میزارن در حالی که نیازی به کامنت گذاشتن نیست. کامنت ها و اس ام اس ها رو معطوف به نمایندگان دیگر کنید)


قاسم احمدی لاشکی
حمیده زر آبادی (نماینده قزوین: https://twitter.com/H_Zarabadi/statu...31539528744962)

----------


## God_of_war

این طرح کی به مجلس میره یکشنبه ?  کاش زود معلوم شه تکلیفمون ( لازم به ذکر پیام دادم به ۲۰ تاشون و زنگ زدم ولی جواب ندادن ) چون میخوام برم کانادا پیش ننه بزرگم  :Yahoo (15):  فقط این طرح دو فوریتی دست و پای منو بسته :Y (761):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


این طرح کی به مجلس میره یکشنبه ?  کاش زود معلوم شه تکلیفمون ( لازم به ذکر پیام دادم به ۲۰ تاشون و زنگ زدم ولی جواب ندادن ) چون میخوام برم کانادا پیش ننه بزرگم  فقط این طرح دو فوریتی دست و پای منو بسته


اگه بچه ها همکاری کنن و نمایندگان هم رای بدن تا آخر مهر تکلیف روشن میشه*

----------


## Elahe_

> نماینده هایی که در این تاپیک بهشون اعلام کردیم:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من به دكتر عثماني هم زنگ زدم

----------


## sina_hp

*بالا*

----------


## rezafam

واییی.یا خدا....با معدل 18.32 و رتبه 3212 سهمیه یک امسال پشت موندم...خدا رحم کنه.....سالی که ما نهایی دادیم سوالاش کلن لو رفتن قطعی انصاف نیست

----------


## rezafam

ایشالله مثله پارسال مثبت شه

----------


## Dayi javad

_⭕️ خبر مهم
بررسی تاثیر قطعی ۲۰درصدی معدل در کنکور
در کمیسیون آموزش

عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس با انتقاد از اینکه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو پس از تصویب اجرا نشده است، گفت: تاثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور در جلسه هفته آتی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مورد بررسی قرار میگیرد.

✅ آخرین اخبار کنکور_

----------


## Behnammirzaee

> نماینده هایی که در این تاپیک بهشون اعلام کردیم:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نماینده شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان آقای سید حسن علوی هم جواب دادن و موافقت کردن که پیگیر میشن.

----------


## sina_hp

*همه تلاش کنن دوستان*

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان دمتون گرم اول امید نداشتم ولی به کمک تلاش شما مطمعنم مثبت میشه

----------


## KingCrimson

> نماینده شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان آقای سید حسن علوی هم جواب دادن و موافقت کردن که پیگیر میشن.


پست ویرایش شد و ایشون اضافه گردیدند.



> دوستان دمتون گرم اول امید نداشتم ولی به کمک تلاش شما مطمعنم مثبت میشه


حتما میشه دوست عزیز. این کمپین با کمپین های دیگه فرق میکنه. اگر پیگیری کنیم حتما حتما تاثیر مثبت میشه. شما هم تا جایی که میتونید به دوستان حقیقی و مجازی اعلام کنید که به نماینده ها اطلاع بدن.

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> نماینده هایی که در این تاپیک بهشون اعلام کردیم:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من به این نماینده ها پیام دادم. هیچکدوم جواب ندادن:

1. عباس گودرزی
2. حسن لطفی
3. بروجردی
4. محمود صادقی
5. علی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند
6. علیرضا رحیمی
7. طیبه  سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی


بعضیاشون رو میشناسم. بعضیهارو هم رندوم انتخاب کردم. جواب ندادن. بجز بعضیاشون از بقیه متنفرم :Yahoo (75):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سامی 80


من به این نماینده ها پیام دادم. هیچکدوم جواب ندادن:

1. عباس گودرزی
2. حسن لطفی
3. بروجردی
4. محمود صادقی
5. علی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند
6. علیرضا رحیمی
7. طیبه  سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی


بعضیاشون رو میشناسم. بعضیهارو هم رندوم انتخاب کردم. جواب ندادن. بجز بعضیاشون از بقیه متنفرم




پیام هايي که براشون ارسال میشه زیاد هست وقت نمی کنن همه رو جواب بدن ولی ما باید پیام بدیم بهشون چون آینده کنکور ها با تاثیر قطعی معدل در خطره*

----------


## KingCrimson

> نماینده هایی که در این تاپیک بهشون اعلام کردیم:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


رفقا حداقل 16 تا نماینده در جریان کار ما (از طریق این تاپیک) قرار گرفتن. یکمی دیگه همت کنیم تا چند روز آینده میتونیم به 200 تا نماینده هم اطلاع بدیم به شرطی که همه دوستان همکاری کنن و پیگیر باشن.

----------


## AminSD

> رفقا حداقل 16 تا نماینده در جریان کار ما (از طریق این تاپیک) قرار گرفتن. یکمی دیگه همت کنیم تا چند روز آینده میتونیم به 200 تا نماینده هم اطلاع بدیم به شرطی که همه دوستان همکاری کنن و پیگیر باشن.


پروانه مافى نماينده تهران موافق ما هستند

----------


## MeGa-Mind

بچه ها الان رفتم چندتا نماینده ی دیگه رو رندوم انتخاب کنم بهشون پیام بدم به مهدی شیخ و سکینه الماسی پیام دادم. اومدم به نفر بعدی پیام بدم...رفتم چک کنم ببینم پیامی که به نفر قبلی دادم بهش رسیده یا نه 
من همون پیام صبحی رو کپی کردم و برای اینا فرستادم تو اون نوشته بودم با سلام و روز بخیر. همونم همین موقع شب فرستادم برا اینا :Yahoo (4):  الان میگن همچین اسگلی همون بهتر پشت کنکور بمونه   :Yahoo (35): این شد که دیگه به همون دو تا فقط پیام دادم و ادامه ندادم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Behnammirzaee

دوستان از اون ۳ تا لیست شماره به هر چند تا که تونستید پیام بدید. من خودم حدودا به هفتاد تا نماینده پیام دادم که از این بین ارسال به ۶۰ درصد شماره ها موفقیت آمیز بود. (اگه گوشیتون هوشمنده تو تنظیمات پیام گزینه تحویل داده شدن پیام رو فعال کنین) تعداد کمی قول پیگیری دادن که تو لیست بالا دوستان اشاره کردن به اونا.
ناامید نباشید دوستان مهم اینه حرفمون برسه دستشون. اگه تو مجلس بحث سر این موضوع درگرفت دستشون بیاد قضیه از چه قراره و همینجوری الکی رای ندن.

----------


## Elahe_

> بچه ها الان رفتم چندتا نماینده ی دیگه رو رندوم انتخاب کنم بهشون پیام بدم به مهدی شیخ و سکینه الماسی پیام دادم. اومدم به نفر بعدی پیام بدم...رفتم چک کنم ببینم پیامی که به نفر قبلی دادم بهش رسیده یا نه 
> من همون پیام صبحی رو کپی کردم و برای اینا فرستادم تو اون نوشته بودم با سلام و روز بخیر. همونم همین موقع شب فرستادم برا اینا الان میگن همچین اسگلی همون بهتر پشت کنکور بمونه  این شد که دیگه به همون دو تا فقط پیام دادم و ادامه ندادم


خخخ منم سوتي دادم 
اول به اقاي خضري پيام دادم و دوبار تو پيامم نوشتم اقاي خضري بعد اومدم به معصومه اقاپور پيام بدم فكر كردم اقاست همون متنو كپي كردم فقط خضري رو پاك كردم نوشتم اقاي اقاپور  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


خخخ منم سوتي دادم 
اول به اقاي خضري پيام دادم و دوبار تو پيامم نوشتم اقاي خضري بعد اومدم به معصومه اقاپور پيام بدم فكر كردم اقاست همون متنو كپي كردم فقط خضري رو پاك كردم نوشتم اقاي اقاپور 


سوتي ندين دوستان بحث جدی هست*

----------


## Elahe_

اقاي اكبري جواب داد ok  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


اقاي اكبري جواب داد ok 


فقط نگاه کرد یا چیزی گفت؟*

----------


## hamed99

نخندین باوووووو...سوتی میدین؟؟..مگه پسر خالتونن....رعایت کنید دوستان..بحث جدیه و جدی نگیرین نه ماهه دیگه باید گریه کنین :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Elahe_

> *
> 
> فقط نگاه کرد یا چیزی گفت؟*


پيام فرستادم اونم جواب داد نوشت ok :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


پيام فرستادم اونم جواب داد نوشت ok


خوبه*

----------


## sina_hp

*بازم باید تلاش کرد و به بقیه پیام داد*

----------


## saj8jad

نرم نرمک می رسد ... (!)

----------


## mlt

چی میرسد؟


> نرم نرمک می رسد ... (!)

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



نرم نرمک می رسد ... (!)


تلگرام چک کن لطفا*

----------


## KingCrimson

> لیست نماینده هایی که از طریق این تاپیک به آنها اطلاع رسانی کردیم:
> 
> 
> اقای صفری (کرمانشاه) - قول پیگیری دادندآقای شریفی (پارسیان) - قول پیگیری دادندآقاي عبادى (بیرجند و درمیان) - قول پیگیری دادنداعزازى (بناب) - قول پیگیری دادنددکتر خضری (پیرانشهر و درشت) - قول پیگیری دادندشهریاری - قول پیگیری دادند آقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی (خمین) - جوابی ندادنددکتر عثمانی - ؟؟؟آقای سید حسن علوی ( شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان) - قول پیگیری دادند.عباس گودرزی - جوابی ندادندحسن لطفی - جوابی ندادندبروجردی - جوابی ندادندمحمود صادقی - جوابی ندادندعلی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند - جوابی ندادندعلیرضا رحیمی - جوابی ندادندطیبه سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی - جوابی ندادنپروانه مافى (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.مهدی شیخ- جوابی ندادند.سکینه الماسی- جوابی ندادندمعصومه آقا پور- جوابی ندادند.اکبری- قول پیگیری دادند.
> نماینده هایی که خود از ما حمایت 100 درصدی می‌کنند: (به این نماینده ها پیام ندین. خودشون در جریان کار ما هستند و اتفاقا خودشون این طرح رو به جریان انداختند. متاسفانه هنوزم خیلی از افراد توی توییتر و اینستاگرام این اشخاص کامنت میزارن در حالی که نیازی به کامنت گذاشتن نیست. کامنت ها و اس ام اس ها رو معطوف به نمایندگان دیگر کنید)
> 
> 
> قاسم احمدی لاشکی
> حمیده زر آبادی (نماینده قزوین: https://twitter.com/H_Zarabadi/statu...31539528744962)


لیست آپدیت شد.
مشارکت رو ادامه بدین و هنوزم زنگ بزنین و دراینجا اطلاع بدین. همچنین اگر نماینده هایی هم هستند که از ما حمایت 100 درصدی میکنند همراه با مدرک (لینک) گفته اشان به ما اطلاع بدین تا لیست دوم رو آپدیت کنم.
تفکیک شدن نماینده ها مهمترین کاره. باید کاری کنیم که مطمئن شیم به همه نماینده ها اطلاع رسانی شده باشه. 
قبل از اینکه به نماینده ای اطلاع رسانی کنید دکمه Ctrl+f یا آپشن find رو بزنید و اسمش رو چک کنید تا ببینید در لیست هست یا نه. اگر قول پیگیری داده بودند یا اسم شخص در لیست دوم بود از اطلاع رسانی از آنها بپرهیزید.  اولویت اول با کسانی هست که اسمشان در لیست اول موجود نیست و سپس با کسانی هست که جواب نداده اند. ممنون از همه

----------


## mlt

من گوشیم رو برا خوندن جمع کردم با لپ تاپ میام تلگرام نزاشتم روش


> *
> 
> تلگرام چک کن لطفا*

----------


## Elahe_

> لیست آپدیت شد.
> مشارکت رو ادامه بدین و هنوزم زنگ بزنین و دراینجا اطلاع بدین. همچنین اگر نماینده هایی هم هستند که از ما حمایت 100 درصدی میکنند همراه با مدرک (لینک) گفته اشان به ما اطلاع بدین تا لیست دوم رو آپدیت کنم.
> تفکیک شدن نماینده ها مهمترین کاره. باید کاری کنیم که مطمئن شیم به همه نماینده ها اطلاع رسانی شده باشه. 
> قبل از اینکه به نماینده ای اطلاع رسانی کنید دکمه Ctrl+f یا آپشن find رو بزنید و اسمش رو چک کنید تا ببینید در لیست هست یا نه. اگر قول پیگیری داده بودند یا اسم شخص در لیست دوم بود از اطلاع رسانی از آنها بپرهیزید.  اولویت اول با کسانی هست که اسمشان در لیست اول موجود نیست و سپس با کسانی هست که جواب نداده اند. ممنون از همه


دكتر عثماني كه علامت سوال گذاشتي من زنگ زدم پيامم دادم جواب نداد لطفا ويرايش كن

----------


## KingCrimson

> دكتر عثماني كه علامت سوال گذاشتي من زنگ زدم پيامم دادم جواب نداد لطفا ويرايش كن


ممنون ویرایش کردم

----------


## Hellion

ایشالله مثبت نشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

ببخشید سوالم بی ربطه ولی بچه های این تاپیک واردتر هستن لطفاااااااا جواب بدید خیلی نگران شدم...یه آدم سه نقطه که دوسال پیش کنکور داده و اصلا هم منو نمیشناخت که درس خون هستم یا نیستم بهم گفت امسال شرایط جوری هست که تو خیلییییی خیلییییی تلاشت رو باید بیشتر کنی تا رتبه ات فقط یه ذره!!!!! بهتر از پارسال بشه!!!!!! یعنی اوضاع در این حد سختتر میشه؟؟؟ قصدم استرس دادن نیست خودم کلا داغونم

----------


## saj8jad

> چی میرسد؟


چی باید برسه!؟
بوی گند مهر

----------


## saj8jad

> ایشالله مثبت نشه


راستی فردا ظهرایی یا صبحا؟!


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

بچه ها شرایط امسال یکم سختتره از 97؟ یا خیلی؟ یا خیلییییییی؟ یا خیلییییییی خیلیییییی؟ 
یه دیوانه ای منو از صبح دیوانه کرده بهم گفته امسال باید خیلییییی بیشتر تلاش کنی تا فقط یه ذره رتبه ات بهتر از 97 بشه!!!! اینقدر سخته!!!!! چرت گفته نه؟

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> بچه ها شرایط امسال یکم سختتره از 97؟ یا خیلی؟ یا خیلییییییی؟ یا خیلییییییی خیلیییییی؟ 
> یه دیوانه ای منو از صبح دیوانه کرده بهم گفته امسال باید خیلییییی بیشتر تلاش کنی تا فقط یه ذره رتبه ات بهتر از 97 بشه!!!! اینقدر سخته!!!!! چرت گفته نه؟


به خاطر تاثیر قطعی معدل گفته حتما
وگرنه اگه معدل تاثیر قطعی نداشته باشه و مثبت باشه مثل هرساله کنکور

----------


## sahaaaaaar

منم به خیلی از نماینده ها اس ام اس دادم..از بین اون همه فقط یکیش گفت: به روی چشم!آقای خضری نماینده پیرانشهر بودن فکر کنم کاش همه نماینده ها اینطوری بودن..

----------


## Elahe_

> ببخشید سوالم بی ربطه ولی بچه های این تاپیک واردتر هستن لطفاااااااا جواب بدید خیلی نگران شدم...یه آدم سه نقطه که دوسال پیش کنکور داده و اصلا هم منو نمیشناخت که درس خون هستم یا نیستم بهم گفت امسال شرایط جوری هست که تو خیلییییی خیلییییی تلاشت رو باید بیشتر کنی تا رتبه ات فقط یه ذره!!!!! بهتر از پارسال بشه!!!!!! یعنی اوضاع در این حد سختتر میشه؟؟؟ قصدم استرس دادن نیست خودم کلا داغونم


چرت گفته

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> به خاطر تاثیر قطعی معدل گفته حتما
> وگرنه اگه معدل تاثیر قطعی نداشته باشه و مثبت باشه مثل هرساله کنکور


آخه تاثیر قطعی هم باعث نمیشه که این جمله ثقیل!!!!! رو بگه..میگه خیلیییییی بیشتر باید تلاش کنی تا رتبه ات یه ذره عوض بشه!!! از ما بهترون قراره سال بعد وارد کنکور بشن که ما هرچی تلاش کنیم نشه؟!!! اصلا نمیدونست معدل من چنده..انشاالله که تاثیر مثبت بشه اگه نشد حتما معدلم رو که الان 19 هست( بدون احتساب زمین البته) باید تبدیل به 20 کنم..

----------


## Hellion

> راستی فردا ظهرایی یا صبحا؟!


تو درختام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> چرت گفته


دیوانه فقط بهم استرس داد..با خواهرش که امسال کنکور میده کار داشتم با اون نکبت روبرو شدم!! میگه من خیلی وارد هستم تو مسائل کنکور...شب و روز باید بخونید و الا بذارید کنار!!! چون امسال خیلی سختتر از همیشه میشه...یعنی جاداشت یه کف گرگی ناب نثارش کنم که وقار دخترانه ام مانع شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه برای اینکه بشه تراز بدن به درستی باید مباحثی که ما داریم و اونا ندارن و بالعکس رو هم بزارن جزو حذفیات پس عملا هیچ فرقی با کنکور های سال های دیگه نخواهد داشت(اگر به این شکل تراز بدن،،، اگر اینطوری باشه که بعضیا میگن درصد یکسان تراز یکسان این خلاف عدالته)


وای چه رویایی میشه اون مباحث زیست پیش که برای جدیدا حذف شده اون فصلهای فیزیک که حذف کردن برا ماهم حذف بشه :Yahoo (1):  ولی فکر نکنم اینطوری بکنن..کاش تراز جدا حساب میشد و بعد مقایسه صورت میگرفت که نیست انگار :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> وای چه رویایی میشه اون مباحث زیست پیش که برای جدیدا حذف شده اون فصلهای فیزیک که حذف کردن برا ماهم حذف بشه ولی فکر نکنم اینطوری بکنن..کاش تراز جدا حساب میشد و بعد مقایسه صورت میگرفت که نیست انگار


دقیقا تو چ مباحثی تفاوت داریم ؟ چیارو بیشتر و چیارو کمتر داریم؟
من فکر مکینم اگه خدا بخاد و تاثیر مثبت شه به اون صورت نباید نگران تراز باشیم چون سختی سوالها برای هردو نظام یکسانه حتما و این که ماها مباحث بیشتری برای خوندن داریم تنها نکته ی منفیشه

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> دقیقا تو چ مباحثی تفاوت داریم ؟ چیارو بیشتر و چیارو کمتر داریم؟
> من فکر مکینم اگه خدا بخاد و تاثیر مثبت شه به اون صورت نباید نگران تراز باشیم چون سختی سوالها برای هردو نظام یکسانه حتما و این که ماها مباحث بیشتری برای خوندن داریم تنها نکته ی منفیشه


ایشالا مثبت بشه..واقعا برای همیشه تو دلمون میمونه که یه جایی مجلس برامون کار عادلانه کرد و عدالت تو ایران هم میتونه باشه
کتاباشون رو من دقیق ندیدم ولی انگار زیست پیش فصلهای 6 و 9 و 10 و11 حذف شده!!! ژنتیک وحشتناک کمتر شده.. ریاضی بعضی مباحث حذف شده مثل انتگرال و مثلثات خیلی کمتر شده و احتمالات هم انگار کم شده! فیزیک کلا آینه ها و نور حذفه..موج و یکی دوتا فصل دیگه هم انگار حذفه...شیمی تقریبا همونه و عمومی ها هم عوض شدن بعضیها اما سختیش انگار تغییر نکرده...تو ادبیات من شنیدم انگار تاریخ ادبیات ندارن!!!!! خیلی کمه تاریخ ادبیات درحد چندتا اسم و کتاب...ماشاالله کتابا نصف شده براشون!!!!!! کاش یه سال کوچیکتر بودم نظام جدید میشدم. شانس ندارم کلاااااا....اگه از حذفیات چیزی رو اشتباه کردم نظام جدیدا ببخشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

میگم فرق 19 با 20 چقدر میشه اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه؟؟ کسی میدونه؟ مثلا تراز رو 1000 تا تغییر میده؟؟؟ کاش این چیزا رو کامل میدونستیم..

----------


## Elahe_

بچه ها اومديم و تاثير معدل هم مثبت شد با اسون بودن درساي نظام جديد چه كنيم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Behnammirzaee

> ببخشید سوالم بی ربطه ولی بچه های این تاپیک واردتر هستن لطفاااااااا جواب بدید خیلی نگران شدم...یه آدم سه نقطه که دوسال پیش کنکور داده و اصلا هم منو نمیشناخت که درس خون هستم یا نیستم بهم گفت امسال شرایط جوری هست که تو خیلییییی خیلییییی تلاشت رو باید بیشتر کنی تا رتبه ات فقط یه ذره!!!!! بهتر از پارسال بشه!!!!!! یعنی اوضاع در این حد سختتر میشه؟؟؟ قصدم استرس دادن نیست خودم کلا داغونم


بله ایشون درست گفتن
حالا تاثیر معدل ۱۹ رو دقیق نمیدونم ولی دوست خودم سال ۹۴ با معدل نزدیک به ۱۸ ( هفده و خورده ای دقیق یادم نیست) و رتبه ۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی روزانه نیاورد.
خودتون دیگه حساب کنین اوضاع چقدر وخیم میشه

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> بچه ها اومديم و تاثير معدل هم مثبت شد با اسون بودن درساي نظام جديد چه كنيم


تو دعا کن مثبت بشه اون رو میشه با تلاش بیشتر حلش کرد..مخصوصا اینکه قول دادن سطح سوالا یکسان باشه...فقط مثبت بشه

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> بله ایشون درست گفتن
> حالا تاثیر معدل ۱۹ رو دقیق نمیدونم ولی دوست خودم سال ۹۴ با معدل نزدیک به ۱۸ ( هفده و خورده ای دقیق یادم نیست) و رتبه ۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی روزانه نیاورد.
> خودتون دیگه حساب کنین اوضاع چقدر وخیم میشه


وااااااااا مگه میشه؟؟؟ ببین معدل رو رتبه اثر میذاره و رتبه رو پایین میکشه ...ایشون اگه با تاثیر قطعی معدل تونسته رتبه اش 200 بشه که دیگه تو انتخاب رشته معدل اثر نداره که...باید قبول میشده...الکیه این یا کارنامه اش رو دیدی خودت؟

----------


## Elahe_

> بله ایشون درست گفتن
> حالا تاثیر معدل ۱۹ رو دقیق نمیدونم ولی دوست خودم سال ۹۴ با معدل نزدیک به ۱۸ ( هفده و خورده ای دقیق یادم نیست) و رتبه ۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی روزانه نیاورد.
> خودتون دیگه حساب کنین اوضاع چقدر وخیم میشه


پس چطور دوست من با معدل ١٧ و نيم و رتبه ٤٠٠ پزشكي روزانه اروميه اورد ؟ 
معدل رو رتبه تاثير ميذاره نه رو انتخاب رشته 
يعني دوستتون اگه قرار بوده كه معدلش به ضررش باشه رو رتبش تاثير ميذاشت و ٢٠٠ نميشد

----------


## mpaarshin

دوستان زنگ میزنید به نماینده ها؟؟؟
برای خودتون و آیندتون اینکارو انجام بدین
بیکار نشینید خواهشا

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> دوستان زنگ میزنید به نماینده ها؟؟؟
> برای خودتون و آیندتون اینکارو انجام بدین
> بیکار نشینید خواهشا


من یه بار زنگ زدم یکیش بد باهام برخورد کرد دیگه زنگ نمیزنم فقط دارم اس ام اس میدم

----------


## Elahe_

> وااااااااا مگه میشه؟؟؟ ببین معدل رو رتبه اثر میذاره و رتبه رو پایین میکشه ...ایشون اگه با تاثیر قطعی معدل تونسته رتبه اش 200 بشه که دیگه تو انتخاب رشته معدل اثر نداره که...باید قبول میشده...الکیه این یا کارنامه اش رو دیدی خودت؟


امكان نداره همچين چيزي خيالت راحت 
معدل اگه قرا باشه تاثير منفي بذاره رتبتو ميكشه بالا نه اينكه با رتبه ٢٠٠ پزشكي نياري !

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> پس چطور دوست من با معدل ١٧ و نيم و رتبه ٤٠٠ پزشكي روزانه اروميه اورد ؟ ������
> معدل رو رتبه تاثير ميذاره نه رو انتخاب رشته 
> يعني دوستتون اگه قرار بوده كه معدلش به ضررش باشه رو رتبش تاثير ميذاشت و ٢٠٠ نميشد


یعنی ما از کنکور 98 به سلامت عبور کنیم دیگه هییییییییچ مشکلی تو زندگی نمیتونه ما رو به زانو درآره...چون ما تا ته مصیبت رو امسال میریم دیگه...خدا بخیر بگذرونه

----------


## AminSD

> بچه ها اومديم و تاثير معدل هم مثبت شد با اسون بودن درساي نظام جديد چه كنيم


از هر لحاظ كه حساب كنى تو به عنوان يه فارغ التحصيل از يه دوازدهمى جلوترى (اگر خودت بخواى) از هر نظرررر
پس فاز منفى بزار كنار
اين موضوع خيلي حساسه و كوچكترين ناعدالتى ميتونه موج اعتراض شديدي شكل بده به ويژه اينكه قطعا بيش از پنجاه درصد داوطلباي تجربى سال بعد فارغ التحصيلن
سازمان سنجش كارى نميكنه تبعيض بين دوگروه شكل بگيره
يا تراز جدا ميدن ؛ ندادن هم مسئله اى نيست! سطح سوالات كاملا يكسان و از مباحث مشترك سوال يكسان ميدن! خب اين موضوع برا دوازدهما هم خوبه! وقتى ميگن از مباحث مشترك سوال يكسان طرح ميشه ينى دوازدهما ميتونن از كنكوراى سالهاى قبل ما استفاده كنن! ميشه اين برداشتو كرد كه كنكوره ما تيپ كنكوراى قبلو حفظ كنه! اينا همش حاشيس بيخيال (اينم ترشحات مغزم بود  :Yahoo (21):  ؛ ولى ميدونم كه نميتونن تبعيض قائل بشن و اين وسط ماييم كه اگه هى اين موضوعو كش بديم خودمون ضرر ميكنيم! )
تاثير مثبت شد بچسب به درس...

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> امكان نداره همچين چيزي خيالت راحت 
> معدل اگه قرا باشه تاثير منفي بذاره رتبتو ميكشه بالا نه اينكه با رتبه ٢٠٠ پزشكي نياري !


اوضاع ما تعریفی نداره بعد یه عده با این اطلاعات سراپا غلط هم سر به سر مون میذارن..

----------


## mpaarshin

> من یه بار زنگ زدم یکیش بد باهام برخورد کرد دیگه زنگ نمیزنم فقط دارم اس ام اس میدم


زنگ بزنید لطفا
به کی زنگ زدید؟ چی گفت؟؟؟
به نماینده های دیگه زنگ بزنید بیکار نشینید

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> یا خدا چقدرررر فرق... من خبر نداشتم ولی از اینکه تصمیم گرفتن تراز بندی کنن باید حدس میزدم ...چون هیچوقت تو این کشور ندیدم که یه تصمیمی گرفته شده باشه که عقل و شعور و منطق توش مشخص بوده باشه...هر جی فکر میکنم یادم نمیاد یه بچه ی دوساله از این مفت خورا بهتر میتونه تصمیم بگیره. خب اگر ظرفیت بندی میکردن که بهتر بود...اینجور انگار خواستن خودشون رو هم بدنام نکنن و غیرمستقیم ظرفیت رو برای نظام قدیما کم کردن...خودشون میدونن دارن چکار میکنن...لابد این معدل رو هم اینطوری کردن که کسی حواسش نره به این نحو قضاوت احمقانشون. واقعا خاکبرسر هر کی تو این مملکت داره برا ما تصمیم میگیره...ای کاش تو افریقا به دنیا می اومدم و تو ایران نبودم لااقل دلم نمسوخت


ولی خوب دلمون خوشه که گفتن سطح سوالا رو یکسان میدن و ما وقت بیشتر داریم و مدرسه نمیریم!!!! نیمه پر لیوان رو ببینیم هرچند نیمه که نیست یه قطره تو یه لیوانه که اونو ببینیم و خالی نبینیم لیوانو  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  آره تغییرات زیاااااده ولی خوب اونا کتابای خوب کمک آموزشی ندارن...معلمها هم هنوز به سبک جدید مسلط نیستن تا حدی...خلاصه به سبک ایران باید بپذیریم همینه که هست:\

----------


## KingCrimson

> زنگ بزنید لطفا
> به کی زنگ زدید؟ چی گفت؟؟؟
> به نماینده های دیگه زنگ بزنید بیکار نشینید


:مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98
تا الان بچه ها به این افراد زنگ زدن

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> زنگ بزنید لطفا
> به کی زنگ زدید؟ چی گفت؟؟؟
> به نماینده های دیگه زنگ بزنید بیکار نشینید


شما زنگ میزنید قبول میکنن؟؟؟ برا من که یکی بود اسمش رو نمیگم گفت این چندساله قانون تصویب شده است...باید از قبل میدونستید!!!!!!! لحنش هم اصلا خوب نبود.. بعد فقط پیامک میزنم جوابم نمیدن اکثرا...یکیش بود آقای خضری گفتن به روی چشم! همه شون کاش همین مرام رو نشون بدن...

----------


## KingCrimson

> شما زنگ میزنید قبول میکنن؟؟؟ برا من که یکی بود اسمش رو نمیگم گفت این چندساله قانون تصویب شده است...باید از قبل میدونستید!!!!!!! لحنش هم اصلا خوب نبود.. بعد فقط پیامک میزنم جوابم نمیدن اکثرا...یکیش بود آقای خضری گفتن به روی چشم! همه شون کاش همین مرام رو نشون بدن...


اسمش رو بگو تا توی لیست وارد کنم. نترس برات مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی ما باید بدونیم که به چه نماینده هایی اطلاع رسانی کردیم و حدودا چندچندیم

----------


## Bimehr

> میگم فرق 19 با 20 چقدر میشه اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه؟؟ کسی میدونه؟ مثلا تراز رو 1000 تا تغییر میده؟؟؟ کاش این چیزا رو کامل میدونستیم..


تاثیر قطعی معدل چرا بده؟
چون ترازی که به نمره نهایی تعلق میگیره معمولا از تراز کنکور پایین تره و این باعث میشه که موقع میانگین گیری تراز کلی داوطلب پایین بیاد و رتبه خراب بشه و اما چطور هین اتفاق میوفته؟
 تصور کنید یک نفر زیست رو در کنکور صد بزنه،ترازی که به این داوطلب تعلق میگیره 14000 هستش،حالا تصور کنید که نمره امتحان نهایی هم بیست شده باشه در این صورت تراز نمره نهاییش میشه 10000 .حالا نحوه محاسبه تراز کلی به این شکله
تراز کنکور×0/7 +تراز امتحان نهایی×0/3 
یعنی برای این داوطلب میشه 14000 ضربدر 0/7 به اضافه 10000 ضربدر 0/3 که مساویه با:
9800+3000=12800

خب دیدید که تراز کلی از ترازی که تو کنکور زده بود کمتر شد و رتبه اش خراب شد حالا اگر همه این طور باشه باز مشکلی نیس.مشکل اینجاس که برا همه این اتفاق نمی افته.
داوطلبی که دیپلمش رو قبل از 84 گرفته یا داوطلب تغییر رشته ای دیگه این طور براش محاسبه نمیشه.این داوطلب مثلا اگر زیست رو صد بزنه ترازش میشه 14000 و چون معدلش براش تاثیر داده نمیشه خیلی راحت تراز کلیش هم میشه همون 14000 یهنی از داوطلب اولی که زیست رو صد زده بود و نمره زیستش 20 بود رتبش بهتر میشه اونم در حد 12000 تا تراز پس کم بگین ترمیم معدل شرکت میکنیم چون حتی 20 هم بگیری فایده نداره چون داوطلبای تغییر رشته ای و دیپلمه های قبل 84 از تو جلو ترن و تو این سالها تعدادشونم رو به افزایشه.حالا این برا معد 20 بود...اگه زیر 20 باشین که فاجعه میشه.
پس این قانون جز ضرر هیچی واسه ما نداره و خواهش میکنم یکم فکر کنید و یکم از وقت روزانه خودتون رو برای کمک به لغو این قانون بگذارید.

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما زنگ میزنید قبول میکنن؟؟؟ برا من که یکی بود اسمش رو نمیگم گفت این چندساله قانون تصویب شده است...باید از قبل میدونستید!!!!!!! لحنش هم اصلا خوب نبود.. بعد فقط پیامک میزنم جوابم نمیدن اکثرا...یکیش بود آقای خضری گفتن به روی چشم! همه شون کاش همین مرام رو نشون بدن...


معلومه که نه ولی خب بعضیا راه میان
میشه اسمش رو برام دایرکت کنید نیاز داریم واقعا

----------


## Bimehr

> میگم فرق 19 با 20 چقدر میشه اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه؟؟ کسی میدونه؟ مثلا تراز رو 1000 تا تغییر میده؟؟؟ کاش این چیزا رو کامل میدونستیم..


یا بزار این جوری بگم
شما وقتی معدلت 19 باشه در سیستم ارزیابی اموزش و پروش بر اساس سال های پیش رتبه شما میشه 27000 چون 27 هزار نفر معدلشون از شما بالاتره که این تعداد امسال به 50 هزار هم میرسه.حالا شما فرض کن رتبه کنکورت شده 1000 و در صورت تاثیر قطعی اون رتبه 27 هزار رو در رتبه کنکورتون تاثیر بدن...ببین چه فاجعه ای میشه.

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> اولاً نظام جدیدی ها حق دارن سوالای راحتتری داشته باشن ( بگذریم که درساشون هم راحتتره )
> دوماً  در تراز دهی حق هیچکس ضایع نمیشه .
> مثلا  اگر شیمی نظام قدیم سخت باشه (مثل سال 94 ) ، برای همه سخته و مثلا درصد 50 یک تراز خوب میده
> اگر شیمی نظام جدید اسون باشه ، برای همه اسونه  و مثلا درصد 60 یک تراز متوسط میده
> تاثیرمعدل اگه مثبت بشه شما دیگه نباید نگران چیز دیگه باشی . چون غول مرحله اخر شما همین تاثیر معدله


ببخشید انگار یکم از اخبار عقبی...تراز جدا نمیدن سنجش گفته...مثلا میگی شیمی نظام قدیم با 50 تراز خوب بده جدید با 60 بده...از این خبرا نیست...به همه یه تراز میدن جدید و قدیم نداره...برا همین مهمه که سطح سوالا یکسان باشه....چرا باید سوالای سال اولی ها راحت باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ منطقت تو حلقم...مگه پارسال ما سال اولی بودیم از پشت کنکوریها سوالای راحتتری داشتیم؟؟ به اندازه کافی امسال به نظام جدیدا لطف شده

----------


## eng.mehdi

جواب یکی از دوستان به نام بچه مثبت 
اخه بچه جوون من جواب تو رو چی بدم یا تو اصلا بلد نیستی ریاضی چیه یا تاحالا کنکور ندادی
به هر شکلی حساب کنی تاثیر قطعی معدل به ضرر بیش از 90 درصد بچه هاست اول یکی از تابلو ترین مواردش نمره از بیست نهایی هست دوم اینکه تعداد زیاد معدل های بیست و نوزده و نود به بالاست پس صد درصد چولگی نمودار و در نتیجه تراز ها وحشتناک جابه جا میشن
من خودم دیپلمه سال 84 هستم رتبه 724 سال 85 کارشناس ارشد سازه لیسانس دانشگاه شیراز فوق سازه بندرعباس دفتر طراحی هم دارم اما میبینم دوستای دبیرستانی تجربیم الان توی عرش هستن و من که ریاضی لولشون میکردم در فرش پس تصمیم گرفتم از اردیبهشت دارم میخونم هدفمم فقط پزشکی شیرازه قولم بهتون میدم قبول میشم چه این نامرد ها معدل رو تاثیر بدن چه ندن اگر دادن میرم ترمیم چون زمان ما تازه اول تاثیر مثبت بود خیلی رو معدل گیر نبودیم بعدم زمان ما نهایی مثل الان نبود که همه بیست بشن من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم 17 که هندسه شدم انگار ترکونده بودم الان یا تقلبه یا اینقدر کتاب کمک اموزشی نهایی هست که طرف بیست نشه باید بمیره البتع خط منم افتضاح بود به هر حال این رو بهتون قول میدم من به نماینده های شهرم پیام دادم و زنگ زدم به اقای دکتر سبطی هم در تماسم والله ایشون یک مرد به تمام معناست مطمئن باشید مجلس طرح رو لغو خواهد کرد چون خبر قطعی دارم اصلا هم نگران نباشید نظام قدیم سوالاتش کمی مشکل تر هست البته اونم لولست واسه من ریاضی و فیزیکش که عین اب خوردنه چون من در دانشگاه توماس خوندم و هالیدی شیمی هم که خدابیامرز زمان ما اندیشه سازان بود الانم مبتکران رو ترکوندم فقط من مثل شما زیاد وقتم ازاد نیسن چون هر از گاهی باید ساختمان طراحی کمم و نظارت دارم جهت امرار معاش خودم و خانوادم از تک تک لحظاتتون اسنفاده کنید و تست بزنید من که در حد خودم میام جلو بچه های شیرازم که پرچمشکن بالاست اگر دوس داشتن کپمین مطالعاتی بزاریم و رفع اشکال میتونید بیاید دفتر من با برنامه با هم بریم جلو پسر و دخترم نداره شمارمو میزارم جهت هماهنگی
محمد مهدی معانی 09171876709

----------


## mlt

جون خودم این چند روزی که داری حرض میزنی برا حذفیات نظام جدید اگه میخوندی الان اون حذفیات و تموم میکردی بعدشم سوالا بیشترش مشترک هست اونایی هم نیست رو در حد همون سوالا مشترک میدن نترس سنجش کاری نمیکنه به ضررت بشه


> ببخشید انگار یکم از اخبار عقبی...تراز جدا نمیدن سنجش گفته...مثلا میگی شیمی نظام قدیم با 50 تراز خوب بده جدید با 60 بده...از این خبرا نیست...به همه یه تراز میدن جدید و قدیم نداره...برا همین مهمه که سطح سوالا یکسان باشه....چرا باید سوالای سال اولی ها راحت باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ منطقت تو حلقم...مگه پارسال ما سال اولی بودیم از پشت کنکوریها سوالای راحتتری داشتیم؟؟ به اندازه کافی امسال به نظام جدیدا لطف شده

----------


## Elahe_

اينم از اقاي جلالي  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

ایفون داری؟خوش به حالت ما نداریم :Yahoo (23): ....حالا خالی از شوخی حالا فهمیدم چه نماینده گندی داریم ماه قبلی برا جلسه سنجش پیام دادم نخوند حالا هم نمیخونه کلا کلاسش به ما نمیخوره.....ادم شاخی هست خرش میره اگه راضی بشد خوب میشد


> اينم از اقاي جلالي

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> جون خودم این چند روزی که داری حرض میزنی برا حذفیات نظام جدید اگه میخوندی الان اون حذفیات و تموم میکردی بعدشم سوالا بیشترش مشترک هست اونایی هم نیست رو در حد همون سوالا مشترک میدن نترس سنجش کاری نمیکنه به ضررت بشه


دوست گل سال اولی شمایی که صبح تا شب اینجایی من چند روز نمیام وقتی هم میام اکثرا آخر وقت که درس نمیخونم تا خوابم ببره میام...مثل امشب..حرصم نمیخورم درسمم میخونم

----------


## Elahe_

> ایفون داری؟خوش به حالت ما نداریم....حالا خالی از شوخی حالا فهمیدم چه نماینده گندی داریم ماه قبلی برا جلسه سنجش پیام دادم نخوند حالا هم نمیخونه کلا کلاسش به ما نمیخوره.....ادم شاخی هست خرش میره اگه راضی بشد خوب میشد


نماينده ما هم جواب نداد هم زنگ زدم هم پيام دادم

----------


## Elahe_

اقاي عزيزي هم جواب داد گفت چشم

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> یا بزار این جوری بگم
> شما وقتی معدلت 19 باشه در سیستم ارزیابی اموزش و پروش بر اساس سال های پیش رتبه شما میشه 27000 چون 27 هزار نفر معدلشون از شما بالاتره که این تعداد امسال به 50 هزار هم میرسه.حالا شما فرض کن رتبه کنکورت شده 1000 و در صورت تاثیر قطعی اون رتبه 27 هزار رو در رتبه کنکورتون تاثیر بدن...ببین چه فاجعه ای میشه.


یا ابالفضل...من که معدلم رو بیست میکنم این تا حدی حل بشه حداقل ... ولی کاااااش تاثیرهم مثبت بشه بریم دیگه رد کارمون درس بخونیم کاملا تمام وقت....

----------


## mlt

انصافا من شاید1 ساعته اومدم ...اگه همیشه انلاینم برا اینه وقتی از الا فیلم میبینم(انلاین میبینم)این صفحه رو باز میکنم دیگه نمیبندمش....بعدشم وقتی نیستی چطور میدونی من هستم در ضمن سعی کن تو کار کسی دخالت نکنی من نمیخونم به کسی ربطی نداری :Yahoo (8): 


> دوست گل سال اولی شمایی که صبح تا شب اینجایی من چند روز نمیام وقتی هم میام اکثرا آخر وقت که درس نمیخونم تا خوابم ببره میام...مثل امشب..حرصم نمیخورم درسمم میخونم

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> جواب یکی از دوستان به نام بچه مثبت 
> اخه بچه جوون من جواب تو رو چی بدم یا تو اصلا بلد نیستی ریاضی چیه یا تاحالا کنکور ندادی
> به هر شکلی حساب کنی تاثیر قطعی معدل به ضرر بیش از 90 درصد بچه هاست اول یکی از تابلو ترین مواردش نمره از بیست نهایی هست دوم اینکه تعداد زیاد معدل های بیست و نوزده و نود به بالاست پس صد درصد چولگی نمودار و در نتیجه تراز ها وحشتناک جابه جا میشن
> من خودم دیپلمه سال 84 هستم رتبه 724 سال 85 کارشناس ارشد سازه لیسانس دانشگاه شیراز فوق سازه بندرعباس دفتر طراحی هم دارم اما میبینم دوستای دبیرستانی تجربیم الان توی عرش هستن و من که ریاضی لولشون میکردم در فرش پس تصمیم گرفتم از اردیبهشت دارم میخونم هدفمم فقط پزشکی شیرازه قولم بهتون میدم قبول میشم چه این نامرد ها معدل رو تاثیر بدن چه ندن اگر دادن میرم ترمیم چون زمان ما تازه اول تاثیر مثبت بود خیلی رو معدل گیر نبودیم بعدم زمان ما نهایی مثل الان نبود که همه بیست بشن من خودم نمونه دولتی بودم 17 که هندسه شدم انگار ترکونده بودم الان یا تقلبه یا اینقدر کتاب کمک اموزشی نهایی هست که طرف بیست نشه باید بمیره البتع خط منم افتضاح بود به هر حال این رو بهتون قول میدم من به نماینده های شهرم پیام دادم و زنگ زدم به اقای دکتر سبطی هم در تماسم والله ایشون یک مرد به تمام معناست مطمئن باشید مجلس طرح رو لغو خواهد کرد چون خبر قطعی دارم اصلا هم نگران نباشید نظام قدیم سوالاتش کمی مشکل تر هست البته اونم لولست واسه من ریاضی و فیزیکش که عین اب خوردنه چون من در دانشگاه توماس خوندم و هالیدی شیمی هم که خدابیامرز زمان ما اندیشه سازان بود الانم مبتکران رو ترکوندم فقط من مثل شما زیاد وقتم ازاد نیسن چون هر از گاهی باید ساختمان طراحی کمم و نظارت دارم جهت امرار معاش خودم و خانوادم از تک تک لحظاتتون اسنفاده کنید و تست بزنید من که در حد خودم میام جلو بچه های شیرازم که پرچمشکن بالاست اگر دوس داشتن کپمین مطالعاتی بزاریم و رفع اشکال میتونید بیاید دفتر من با برنامه با هم بریم جلو پسر و دخترم نداره شمارمو میزارم جهت هماهنگی
> محمد مهدی معانی 09171876709


خیلی آدم باانگیزه و محکمی هستید معلومه....ولیییی میدونید که حرص ماها رو درمیارید شماها که چندبار دانشگاه میرید بعد ما تو یه بارش موندیم؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

جالب اینجاست نماینده مناطق محروم اکثرا موافق تاثیر قطعی هستن بعد نماینده های تهران مناطق1 مخالف هستن این نماینده های احمق مناطق محروم دارن با این کارشون ظلم میکنن به حوزه خودشون


> نماينده ما هم جواب نداد هم زنگ زدم هم پيام دادم

----------


## mlt

اخر شب نمیخواد بیایی اینجا تا خوابت ببره...خاویر کرمنت یه کتاب معروف داره اونو بخون بهتر خوابت میگیره


> دوست گل سال اولی شمایی که صبح تا شب اینجایی من چند روز نمیام وقتی هم میام اکثرا آخر وقت که درس نمیخونم تا خوابم ببره میام...مثل امشب..حرصم نمیخورم درسمم میخونم

----------


## saj8jad

> تو درختام


درخت ، درخت و دیگر هیچ ...

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> انصافا من شاید1 ساعته اومدم ...اگه همیشه انلاینم برا اینه وقتی از الا فیلم میبینم(انلاین میبینم)این صفحه رو باز میکنم دیگه نمیبندمش....بعدشم وقتی نیستی چطور میدونی من هستم در ضمن سعی کن تو کار کسی دخالت نکنی من نمیخونم به کسی ربطی نداری


چون هر وقت میام و یه چیزی مینویسم شماهم یه کامنت میذاری!!برا همین گفتم هروقت میام هستی... تو که سال اولی هستی اگه معدلت هم خوبه که دیگه گلستونه واست ...برا چی با ماها دشمنی داری؟ بگذریم بهتره حالا که قوانین این کشور ضدماهاست حداقل خودمون دوستانه باشیم باهم...

----------


## mpaarshin

یکی از دلایل محکم و منطقی واسه ایراد تاثیر قطعی اینه که نمرات نهایی در سالها و دوره های مختلف تراز متفاوتی میده
مثلا کسی که در خرداد 97 درس زیست رو 20 گرفته ممکنه تراز 10 هزار بده ولی کسی که در دی ماه 96 زیست رو 20 گرفته تراز 9 هزار بده
جفتشون زیست رو 20 شدن ولی اونی که دی ماه نمره گرفته عقب تر از کسی که خرداد 20 گرفته این اشکال ریاضی این طرح هستش
درضمن تو تماسا و پیاماتون بگید که مخالف کنکور هستین ولی این روش حذف کنکور یا کم کردن اثرش استرس دو برابر میده و درست هم نیست باید روش دیگری رو جایگزین کرد قدرت تمییز امتحانات نهایی بالا نیست

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> اخر شب نمیخواد بیایی اینجا تا خوابت ببره...خاویر کرمنت یه کتاب معروف داره اونو بخون بهتر خوابت میگیره


به قول خودت به خودم ربط داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KingCrimson

> لیست نماینده هایی که از طریق این تاپیک به آنها اطلاع رسانی کردیم:
> 
> 
> اقای صفری (کرمانشاه) - قول پیگیری دادندآقای شریفی (پارسیان) - قول پیگیری دادندآقاي عبادى (بیرجند و درمیان) - قول پیگیری دادنداعزازى (بناب) - قول پیگیری دادنددکتر خضری (پیرانشهر و درشت) - قول پیگیری دادندشهریاری - قول پیگیری دادندآقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی (خمین) - جوابی ندادنددکتر عثمانی - جوابی ندادند.آقای سید حسن علوی ( شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان) - قول پیگیری دادند.عباس گودرزی - جوابی ندادندحسن لطفی - جوابی ندادندبروجردی - جوابی ندادندمحمود صادقی - جوابی ندادندعلی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند - جوابی ندادندعلیرضا رحیمی - جوابی ندادندطیبه سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی - جوابی ندادنپروانه مافى (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.مهدی شیخ- جوابی ندادند.سکینه الماسی- جوابی ندادندمعصومه آقا پور- جوابی ندادند.اکبری- قول پیگیری دادند.جلالی (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.عزیزی - قول پیگیری دادند.محمد حسین فرهنگی - مخالف تاثیر مثبت
> نماینده هایی که خود از ما حمایت 100 درصدی می‌کنند: (به این نماینده ها پیام ندین. خودشون در جریان کار ما هستند و اتفاقا خودشون این طرح رو به جریان انداختند. متاسفانه هنوزم خیلی از افراد توی توییتر و اینستاگرام این اشخاص کامنت میزارن در حالی که نیازی به کامنت گذاشتن نیست. کامنت ها و اس ام اس ها رو معطوف به نمایندگان دیگر کنید)
> 
> 
> قاسم احمدی لاشکی
> حمیده زر آبادی (نماینده قزوین: https://twitter.com/H_Zarabadi/statu...31539528744962)


ممنون از همه دوستانی که زنگ میزنند. پست آپدیت شد

----------


## mlt

من هم رفیقتم تو هم اگه رفیقی دنبال چیزی نباش که به ضرر رفیقات باشه 


> چون هر وقت میام و یه چیزی مینویسم شماهم یه کامنت میذاری!!برا همین گفتم هروقت میام هستی... تو که سال اولی هستی اگه معدلت هم خوبه که دیگه گلستونه واست ...برا چی با ماها دشمنی داری؟ بگذریم بهتره حالا که قوانین این کشور ضدماهاست حداقل خودمون دوستانه باشیم باهم...

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> اخر شب نمیخواد بیایی اینجا تا خوابت ببره...خاویر کرمنت یه کتاب معروف داره اونو بخون بهتر خوابت میگیره


چقدر خودت بی شعوری...بهتره خودت بخونی تا تو نظرات دیگران دخالت نکنی..آخه بچه من بهت کامنت دادم امشب که مثل یکی دو روز قبل پریدی وسط به من کامنت دادی؟؟ اصلا خوشم نمیاد بهم کامنت بدی..برو با نظام جدیدا باش برات بهتره..من هرکامنت و حرفی دارم روی صحبتم با نظام قدیماست نه تو..امیدوارم روشن بشی...خدافظ..ریپلای نکنی بهتره

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> من هم رفیقتم تو هم اگه رفیقی دنبال چیزی نباش که به ضرر رفیقات باشه


مثلا من دنبال چی هستم که به ضرر رفیقامه مستر باهوش؟؟

----------


## eng.mehdi

این حق هر شخصی هست که براساس تواناییشان به خواسته هاش برسه ما محکوم به تلاشیم سحر جان زمان کنکور پدرم گفت یا میری سربازی یا روزانه یا الان باید خرج زندگی بدم تو این گرونی فرقش رو وقتی رسیدی به سن من میفهمی که این بی عدالتی هست که دوستت که توی تجربی میومد پیشت ریاضی یاد میگرفت الان جراحه و تو داری واسه دومین ساختمونش طراحی میکنی اون وقت به حرف من میرسی البته خیلی هم از هم دور نیستیم اگر خدا خواست و پزشکی قبول شدیم تو در 25 سالگی دکتری و من در 37  پس تو جلوتری

----------


## mlt

به نظر تو سنجش باید چکار کنه که شما ضرر نکنید؟


> مثلا من دنبال چی هستم که به ضرر رفیقامه مستر باهوش؟؟

----------


## mlt

بابت این یکی ببخشید چون واقعا خودمم پشیمون یه چی گفتم حالا که فکرشو میکنم زشت بود...ولی بقیه حرفام خیلی هم به حقه :Yahoo (4): 


> چقدر خودت بی شعوری...بهتره خودت بخونی تا تو نظرات دیگران دخالت نکنی..آخه بچه من بهت کامنت دادم امشب که مثل یکی دو روز قبل پریدی وسط به من کامنت دادی؟؟ اصلا خوشم نمیاد بهم کامنت بدی..برو با نظام جدیدا باش برات بهتره..من هرکامنت و حرفی دارم روی صحبتم با نظام قدیماست نه تو..امیدوارم روشن بشی...خدافظ..ریپلای نکنی بهتره

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> این حق هر شخصی هست که براساس تواناییشان به خواسته هاش برسه ما محکوم به تلاشیم سحر جان زمان کنکور پدرم گفت یا میری سربازی یا روزانه یا الان باید خرج زندگی بدم تو این گرونی فرقش رو وقتی رسیدی به سن من میفهمی که این بی عدالتی هست که دوستت که توی تجربی میومد پیشت ریاضی یاد میگرفت الان جراحه و تو داری واسه دومین ساختمونش طراحی میکنی اون وقت به حرف من میرسی البته خیلی هم از هم دور نیستیم اگر خدا خواست و پزشکی قبول شدیم تو در 25 سالگی دکتری و من در 37  پس تو جلوتری


به دل نگیرید حرفمو...شوخی بود..جدیت و تلاشتون مثال زدنیه...انشاالله به خواستتون میرسید ولی خوب برا ماها کلا همه چی سخت شده ...دلمون هم به هیچی خوش نیست..باز زمان شما خوب بود ..بچه زرنگها میرفتن ریاضی ...الان همه تجربی اومدن...این قوانین و شرایط بد جامعه است که باعث میشه اینقدر تفاوت درآمد شغلها باشه که وحشتناکه و افراد از جایگاه شغلشون ناراضی باشن...کجای دنیا مثل ایران مهندسی رو پایین کشیدن در حالیکه نیاز اساسی کشورمونه؟!!!!....شما که قبول بشید خیلی هم جلوترید...هم مهندس هم دکتر.. ولی خوب فقط صرف انگیزه درامد برای ورود به پزشکی اصلا خوب نیست که تو خیلیهامون همینه انگیزه..

----------


## Elahe_

> به نظر تو سنجش باید چکار کنه که شما ضرر نکنید؟


بايد جدا جدا تراز بده 
نه اينكه ٦٠ درصد زيست ما با ٦٠ درصد زيست شما يه تراز بده

----------


## Hellion

ایشالله مثبت نشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_

> ایشالله مثبت نشه


آخريش نمزاني بو هميشه له شر دگري جنابت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mlt

وقتی میگه تراز جدا حساب نمیشه حتما سوالات رو در یه حد میده بابا...نمیاد به ما دو دوتا چهار تا بده به شما خدای سوال...هنوز که چیزی نشده اینقدر شاکی هستین ....شما فکر میکنید دیگه ما با این کتابا بالا90 میزنیم بخدا با همین منابع که میبینی نصف کلاس ما بزور پاس شدن


> بايد جدا جدا تراز بده 
> نه اينكه ٦٠ درصد زيست ما با ٦٠ درصد زيست شما يه تراز بده

----------


## Hellion

> درخت ، درخت و دیگر هیچ ...


اندوه درختان کشت مارا/سجاد کجایی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> به نظر تو سنجش باید چکار کنه که شما ضرر نکنید؟


ببین سنجش نه به نظر من اهمیت میده نه تو ..کار خودشو میکنه..پس بحث نکنیم بهتره...همین معدل رو مثبت کنن کلاهمون رو میندازیم هوا...

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> این حق هر شخصی هست که براساس تواناییشان به خواسته هاش برسه ما محکوم به تلاشیم سحر جان زمان کنکور پدرم گفت یا میری سربازی یا روزانه یا الان باید خرج زندگی بدم تو این گرونی فرقش رو وقتی رسیدی به سن من میفهمی که این بی عدالتی هست که دوستت که توی تجربی میومد پیشت ریاضی یاد میگرفت الان جراحه و تو داری واسه دومین ساختمونش طراحی میکنی اون وقت به حرف من میرسی البته خیلی هم از هم دور نیستیم اگر خدا خواست و پزشکی قبول شدیم تو در 25 سالگی دکتری و من در 37  پس تو جلوتری


وضع من تقریبا شبیه شماست...حالا خوبه شما یه رشته ی خوب رفتین و یه مدرک عالی گرفتین منم 84 دیپلم گرفتم ولی تا فوق رشته ای پیش رفتم که علاقه ای بهش نداشتم و فقط میخاستم دانشگاه رفته باشم. الان که به خودم اومدم میبینم یه کسانی که به گرد پامم نمیرسیدن تو رقابت درسی و انگیزه و هدفمندی کلی از من جلو افتادن و به همه ارزوهاشون رسیدن منی که از همه بهتر بودم به هیچی نرسیدم. نمیگم کم کاری کردم برا اهدافم ولی بدبختانه تو حساسترین موقع زندگیم دوستان بدی به پستم خوردن و من بدون این که متوجه بشم مسیرزندیم کامل عوض شد. متاسفانه رشتم هم تو کنکور کمکی هم بهم نمیکنه از اول باید همه درسارو  بخونم با این روحیه ی داغونم. شرایط شما خیلی عالیه

----------


## Hellion

> آخريش نمزاني بو هميشه له شر دگري جنابت


ورز نابی دگل او جیلانه :Yahoo (4):  پیم خوشه اذیت کم

----------


## mlt

بچه ها الان دیگه فردا نیست الان امشبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## n3gin2000

هععععی هرچی قبل کنکوروقتمون روگذروندیم هرچی زورزدیم نشدحالاهم نمیشه :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  برین به زندگیتون برسیدبلکه فرجی شدوازاین مملکت رفتیم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mlt

ایگوم چه زی ناطر وابی .تبریک ایگوم


> هععععی هرچی قبل کنکوروقتمون روگذروندیم هرچی زورزدیم نشدحالاهم نمیشه برین به زندگیتون برسیدبلکه فرجی شدوازاین مملکت رفتیم

----------


## saj8jad

> اندوه درختان کشت مارا/سجاد کجایی


جان جانان من ، داغ آن بشکست پشت ما را

----------


## n3gin2000

> ایگوم چه زی ناطر وابی .تبریک ایگوم


مرسی عزیزوالانفهمیدم چی گفتی :Yahoo (1):  فقط دیدم ناظروتبریک نوشتی سپاس عزیزان شاالله مدیریت واسه خودت :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (694):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (694):

----------


## saj8jad

> هععععی هرچی قبل کنکوروقتمون روگذروندیم هرچی زورزدیم نشدحالاهم نمیشه برین به زندگیتون برسیدبلکه فرجی شدوازاین مملکت رفتیم


عه! خیلی مبارکه
تبریکم میگم سبز شدنتون رو  :Yahoo (1): 
همیشه سبز بمانید!

----------


## n3gin2000

> عه! خیلی مبارکه
> تبریکم میگم سبز شدنتون رو 
> همیشه سبز بمانید!


ممنون جناب مدیران شاالله نارنجی شدنم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): لطف داریدتشکربزگوارید :Y (694):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (694):

----------


## Hellion

> جان جانان من ، داغ آن بشکست پشت ما را


هم. پشت شکست هم جلو / از در عقب خطرناکه بوگو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> این حق هر شخصی هست که براساس تواناییشان به خواسته هاش برسه ما محکوم به تلاشیم سحر جان زمان کنکور پدرم گفت یا میری سربازی یا روزانه یا الان باید خرج زندگی بدم تو این گرونی فرقش رو وقتی رسیدی به سن من میفهمی که این بی عدالتی هست که دوستت که توی تجربی میومد پیشت ریاضی یاد میگرفت الان جراحه و تو داری واسه دومین ساختمونش طراحی میکنی اون وقت به حرف من میرسی البته خیلی هم از هم دور نیستیم اگر خدا خواست و پزشکی قبول شدیم تو در 25 سالگی دکتری و من در 37  پس تو جلوتری


شما تاثیر معدل براتون حساب میشه یا قبل 84 هستید؟؟

----------


## mlt

مگه لر نیستی؟


> مرسی عزیزوالانفهمیدم چی گفتی فقط دیدم ناظروتبریک نوشتی سپاس عزیزان شاالله مدیریت واسه خودت

----------


## n3gin2000

> مگه لر نیستی؟


چرالرم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): این انگارکردی بودکه فرمودین عزیز :Yahoo (1): لری میشه این:تبریک گوئم ناظربیدنتان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> وضع من تقریبا شبیه شماست...حالا خوبه شما یه رشته ی خوب رفتین و یه مدرک عالی گرفتین منم 84 دیپلم گرفتم ولی تا فوق رشته ای پیش رفتم که علاقه ای بهش نداشتم و فقط میخاستم دانشگاه رفته باشم. الان که به خودم اومدم میبینم یه کسانی که به گرد پامم نمیرسیدن تو رقابت درسی و انگیزه و هدفمندی کلی از من جلو افتادن و به همه ارزوهاشون رسیدن منی که از همه بهتر بودم به هیچی نرسیدم. نمیگم کم کاری کردم برا اهدافم ولی بدبختانه تو حساسترین موقع زندگیم دوستان بدی به پستم خوردن و من بدون این که متوجه بشم مسیرزندیم کامل عوض شد. متاسفانه رشتم هم تو کنکور کمکی هم بهم نمیکنه از اول باید همه درسارو  بخونم با این روحیه ی داغونم. شرایط شما خیلی عالیه


شمام که شانس آوردید دیگه ...نیمه پر لیوان رو ببینید..اگه 85 دیپلم گرفته بودید معدلتون تاثیر قطعی میشد و باید میرفتید ترمیم..حالا که 84 هستید در حال حاضر از معدل بیستها هم جلویید..پس برید خوب بخونید..یاس و حسرت گذشته فقط وقتتون رو تلف میکنه..

----------


## saj8jad

> هم. پشت شکست هم جلو / از در عقب خطرناکه بوگو


تو از ظن خود شدی یار من  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون جناب مدیران شاالله نارنجی شدنملطف داریدتشکربزگوارید



خواهش
ان شاء الله سال دیگه اون

----------


## mlt

این که انگار برره هست...ما که گفتم رو میگیم ایگوم ...شدی هم میگیم وابی


> چرالرماین انگارکردی بودکه فرمودین عزیزلری میشه این:تبریک گوئم ناظربیدنتان

----------


## Elahe_

> ورز نابی دگل او جیلانه پیم خوشه اذیت کم


ولا جا بليم چي  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> شمام که شانس آوردید دیگه ...نیمه پر لیوان رو ببینید..اگه 85 دیپلم گرفته بودید معدلتون تاثیر قطعی میشد و باید میرفتید ترمیم..حالا که 84 هستید در حال حاضر از معدل بیستها هم جلویید..پس برید خوب بخونید..یاس و حسرت گذشته فقط وقتتون رو تلف میکنه..


دیپلمه های 84 هم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو دارن. از این بابت هم شانس نیاوردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## n3gin2000

> این که انگار برره هست...ما که گفتم رو میگیم ایگوم ...شدی هم میگیم وابی





> خواهش
> ان شاء الله سال دیگه اون


ممنون جناب مدیران شاالله :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
زبونتون قشنگه عزیز :Yahoo (24):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (24):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mlt

میگم امکانش چقدره اون175 نماینده چندتاشون برگردن

----------


## mlt

مال شما هم قشنگه اون برره رو سر شوخی گفتم


> ممنون جناب مدیران شاالله
> زبونتون قشنگه عزیز

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> دیپلمه های 84 هم تاثیر قطعی معدل رو دارن. از این بابت هم شانس نیاوردم


واقعا؟؟؟؟ من فکر کردم 84 به قبل تاثیر ندارن...خوب اگه خوب بخونیم واسه کنکور امتحان ترمیم زیاد سخت نیست انگار..معدلتون اگه پایین باشه میتونید خوبش کنید...ناامید و افسرده از گذشته نباشید فقط...اینم شاید یه حکمت و حُسنی داره الان نمیدونید...آقای قمشه ای میگفت غصه خوردن حرامه...اصلا غصه نخورید..

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> واقعا؟؟؟؟ من فکر کردم 84 به قبل تاثیر ندارن...خوب اگه خوب بخونیم واسه کنکور امتحان ترمیم زیاد سخت نیست انگار..معدلتون اگه پایین باشه میتونید خوبش کنید...ناامید و افسرده از گذشته نباشید فقط...اینم شاید یه حکمت و حُسنی داره الان نمیدونید...آقای قمشه ای میگفت غصه خوردن حرامه...اصلا غصه نخورید..


اره برای ما هم تاثیرداره ولی همونطور که اون دوستمون گفتن امتحانا نهایی موقع ما سخت بودن والله من نگاه میکنم الان همه یه طوری 20میگیرن که انگار ن انگار دبیرستانه...البته شایدم من اشتباه میکنم ولی والله ماهم اون موقع شاگرد اول بودیم ولی امتحانا نهاییم خراب شدن...بیخیال مهم نیست ان شاالله ب امید خدا لغو میشه این قانون ... ممنون ازصحبتتون دوست عزیز

----------


## saj8jad

*در حال حاضر 181 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (14 کاربر و 167 مهمان)*

 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mlt

خوبه اینا پیام بدن خوبه  


> *در حال حاضر 181 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (14 کاربر و 167 مهمان)*

----------


## Mohsen2

اپ

----------


## sina_hp

*کسی نظری نداره؟*

----------


## AminSD

> ممنون از همه دوستانی که زنگ میزنند. پست آپدیت شد


آقاي بيگلرى از حوزه سقز و بانه قول پيگيرى دادند

----------


## Mohsen2

> *کسی نظری نداره؟*


نظر که نه ولی امروز طرح رو میدن؟

----------


## Bimehr

> جالب اینجاست نماینده مناطق محروم اکثرا موافق تاثیر قطعی هستن بعد نماینده های تهران مناطق1 مخالف هستن این نماینده های احمق مناطق محروم دارن با این کارشون ظلم میکنن به حوزه خودشون


دقیقا.....داداش اینها فک کنم تاثیر قطعی رو در راستای حذف کنکور میدونن و فک میکنن با حذف کنکور بچه های اونجا دیگه میرن بهترین دانشگاه و رشته.....اینو نمیدونن که فعلا کنکور عادلانه ترین ازمونه و با تاثیر قطعی بچه های اون مناطق بیشترین اسیب رو میبینن.فقط باید اگاه بشن.

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان به loll44پیام بدید  اد کنه تو گروه تلگرام اونجا همه ی کتابای کنکور با همه ی دی وی دی های کنکور تمام موسسات رایگان هستآ

----------


## reza2018

دوستان کسی میدونی این طرح کی به مجلس میره؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


دوستان کسی میدونی این طرح کی به مجلس میره؟


این هفته تا اخر باید طرح تنظیم و رای گیری طرح دو فوریتی انجام شه ولی دقیق روزشو نمی دونم*

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> دوستان به loll44پیام بدید  اد کنه تو گروه تلگرام اونجا همه ی کتابای کنکور با همه ی دی وی دی های کنکور تمام موسسات رایگان هستآ


من که تو تل گرام نمیتونم پیداش کنم. حتما تو سروشه؟

----------


## Hellion

مثبت نمیشه خودتونو خسته نکنید...

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


مثبت نمیشه خودتونو خسته نکنید...


خسته نمی کنیم مثبت هم نشه مهم نیست تو نگران نباش*

----------


## aminsky72

انشاالله که  مثبت بشه.چون اگه مثبت نشه باید تمام دروسمو ترمیم کنم.به اضافه این که هم زمان باید واسه کنکور هم بخونم.موافقان تاثیر قطعی معدل به خیال خودشون فکر می کنند با قطعی کردن تاثیر معدل دارند یه بار بزرگ رو از رو دوش بچه ها بر میدارن!!!

----------


## reza2018

> مثبت نمیشه خودتونو خسته نکنید...


خواهیم دید...

----------


## reza2018

دوستان از این فکرا نکنید که چون بقیه دارن تلاش می کنن پس من لازم نیست کاری کنم وبهتره درس بخونمو ازشون جلو بیفتم!!!اگه این فکرا نبود وهمه همکاری میکردن احتمالا الان خیالمون از تاثیر مثبت راحت بود!

----------


## sina_hp

*قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685*

----------


## sina_hp

*[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند*

----------


## sina_hp

*تا ساعت 2 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *تا ساعت 2 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید*


فقط داری وقت تلف میکنی قانون جدید درکار نیست چون هیچ جایگزینی ندارن شورای سنجش سه تا وزارت خونه تصنیم میگیرن اینکه بگن اینا صلاحیت نداشتن غیرمنطقیه

----------


## mohammad1397

حالا بعدا به حرف من میرسین که این کارا همه تبلیغاتی بوده ولی اون موقع دیگه دیره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


فقط داری وقت تلف میکنی قانون جدید درکار نیست چون هیچ جایگزینی ندارن شورای سنجش سه تا وزارت خونه تصنیم میگیرن اینکه بگن اینا صلاحیت نداشتن غیرمنطقیه


تو برو به تاپیک دروغ خودت برس*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


حالا بعدا به حرف من میرسین که این کارا همه تبلیغاتی بوده ولی اون موقع دیگه دیره


کار مافیا تبلیغاتی هست نه ما*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


حالا بعدا به حرف من میرسین که این کارا همه تبلیغاتی بوده ولی اون موقع دیگه دیره


تازه یادت باشه که قول داده بودی امروز آخرین باری هست که ميای انجمن يه وقت زیر قولت نزنی خودخواه و سودجو*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا ساعت 2 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید


..*

----------


## Mohsen2

شانس ما این جریان اهوازم پیش اومد معدل دیگه تو مجلس فراموش میشه هییییییی

----------


## mohammad1397

> شانس ما این جریان اهوازم پیش اومد معدل دیگه تو مجلس فراموش میشه هییییییی


هزاران ماجرا مهم تر از کنکور براشون تو اولویته تنها امیدشون به شورای سنجش بود که اونم یه ذره کوتاه اومد هر دقیقه اداره مجلس چند میلیون تومن خرج داره حالا فکر کردی بیست درصد تاثیر معدل میشه دغدغه اصلیشون؟؟؟یکم فکر کنین اینا همش بازیتی تبلیغاتیه

----------


## Green Aurora

یعنی ته قصه چی میشه؟
حق مارو هم مثل تمام حقوقی هرروز خورده میشه میخورن یا...
از این بلاتکلیفی خوشم نمیاد..این روزها توی سایتا دنبال چیزهایی میگردم که بهم قوت قلب بده که اگر اون اتفاقی که باید نیفتاد، زیاد نابود نشم...
حال خوبی نیست..
دوستش ندارم..

----------


## Green Aurora

اینکه اقای لاشکی این طرحو میبره مجلس شکی درش نیست...
محمد چنان میگی موضوعات مهم که انگار حالا توی صحن مجلس نماینده ها دارن چیکار میکنن..
اینم یکی از موضوعات مهمه

----------


## Green Aurora

نمیفهمم تو چرا همش سعی داری همه را ناامید کنی.. برو به کارت برس دیگه اَهههه ما مصلحتخواه و دلسوز مثل تو نخواستیم

----------


## Green Aurora

بابا همون موقع هم کهاین صد و هفتاد نماینده زیر اون برگه ی بی صاحابو امضا کردن هم موضوعات مهم تری وجود داشت ولی کسی برنگشت بگه معدل دانش اموزهای اینمملکت در اولویت اخره مابهش رسیدگی نمیکنیم

----------


## God_of_war

> هزاران ماجرا مهم تر از کنکور براشون تو اولویته تنها امیدشون به شورای سنجش بود که اونم یه ذره کوتاه اومد هر دقیقه اداره مجلس چند میلیون تومن خرج داره حالا فکر کردی بیست درصد تاثیر معدل میشه دغدغه اصلیشون؟؟؟یکم فکر کنین اینا همش بازیتی تبلیغاتیه


چه مثبت بشه چه قطعی واسه ت  که فرقی نمی کنه همش اینجایی و در حال ناامید کردن خودت و دیگران . خودخواه نباشین شاید اقای ایکس که تو جاهای دور افتادس میخواد کنکور بده پول ترمیم معدل رو نداشته باشه لاقل به خاطر این افراد به نماینده ها زنگ بزنین

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohsen2


شانس ما این جریان اهوازم پیش اومد معدل دیگه تو مجلس فراموش میشه هییییییی


اون ربطي به ما نداره کار ما پیش ميره*

----------


## sina_hp

*دوستان طرح توسط آقای لاشکی و نمایندگان دیگر هر اتفاقی که بیفته  تنظیم خواهد شد و رای گیری  صورت میگیره  به حاشیه پراکنی های افراد سودجو اصلا توجه نکنید*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا ساعت 2 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید


...*

----------


## sina_hp

*فایل پیوست 82570
گوشه کوچکی از فعالیت های شما به فعالیت هاتون ادامه بدین پیروزی نزدیک هست*

----------


## f.light

وقتی می بینم یه آدم به اصطلاح كنكوری كه "اصلا"هم مشكلی با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نداره جای درس خوندن "تمام "سعیشو می كنه كه بچه ها ناامید شن و دست از تلاش بردارن  و بیخیال ماجرا شن تنها چیزی كه می تونم راجع بهش فكر كنم اینه كه داره از جایی خط میگیره و اینكه كارمون درسته،همین فرمون بریم نتیجه خواهیم گرفت.

----------


## sina_hp

*بالا*

----------


## Green Aurora

من شماره ی نماینده مونو ندارم توی لیستی که ارمین گذاشت هم نیستفقط اینستاشو دارم میذارم بیاید اونجاچندتا کامنت بذارید..

----------


## Elahe_

خانم الماسي هم قول پيگيري داد

----------


## Green Aurora

drkhparleman
بچه ها ادرس اینستا نماینده ی ما اینه اونجا هم بیاید کامنت بذارید گون فکر کنم جزو کسایی باشه که موافق نیستن

----------


## Green Aurora

drkhparleman

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه هابیاید...
drkhparleman


ممنون.

----------


## Green Aurora

دوازدهم تجربیا چندروز تو هفته مدرسه میرن؟؟؟مگه قڔار نشد ساعتشون از سی و پنجبشه بیست و چهار؟؟؟؟یک نفر جواب بده اخرش چندروز تو هفته میرن ممدرسه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Green Aurora

میدونم ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی دیدم دوازدهمیا تو صفحه بطحایی دارن به ساعت مدرسه رفتنشون فحش میدن برای همین برام سوال شد

----------


## mlt

انصافا چرا خودتو حقیر میکنی...این سه وزارت خونه همون اسکولایی هستن که 95 این *** رو خوردن مجلس هم *** بهشون امسالم همینطور میشه تو هم ....نگو


> فقط داری وقت تلف میکنی قانون جدید درکار نیست چون هیچ جایگزینی ندارن شورای سنجش سه تا وزارت خونه تصنیم میگیرن اینکه بگن اینا صلاحیت نداشتن غیرمنطقیه

----------


## mlt

فحش میدن چون چهارشنبه رو تعطیل نکردن باید اون درسا چرت رو بخونیم


> میدونم ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی دیدم دوازدهمیا تو صفحه بطحایی دارن به ساعت مدرسه رفتنشون فحش میدن برای همین برام سوال شد

----------


## mlt

من دیروز سوال کردم گفت هنوز تکلیف رو مشخص نکردن


> دوازدهم تجربیا چندروز تو هفته مدرسه میرن؟؟؟مگه قڔار نشد ساعتشون از سی و پنجبشه بیست و چهار؟؟؟؟یک نفر جواب بده اخرش چندروز تو هفته میرن ممدرسه؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


فحش میدن چون چهارشنبه رو تعطیل نکردن باید اون درسا چرت رو بخونیم


چهارشنبه تعطیل نيستين؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


تا ساعت 2 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید


..*

----------


## Elahe_

> فحش میدن چون چهارشنبه رو تعطیل نکردن باید اون درسا چرت رو بخونیم


اينا كه تو پيج بطحايي ميگن ٦ روز هفته رو بايد بريم مدرسه 
دوستمم ميگفت پنجشنبه ها هم بايد بريم

----------


## mlt

نه..تا الان که نه شاید طول هفته بخشنامه بفرستن....این اموزش پرورش با برنامه ما هست...هنوز قطعی چیزی نگفتن حتی امروز هم به مدیرا چیزی نگفتن


> *
> 
> چهارشنبه تعطیل نيستين؟*

----------


## mlt

36 ساعت باید بریم دیگه بستگی داره مدرسه ما که حالت عادی یه زنگ بیشتر بقیه مدارس میده به اختصاصی


> اينا كه تو پيج بطحايي ميگن ٦ روز هفته رو بايد بريم مدرسه 
> دوستمم ميگفت پنجشنبه ها هم بايد بريم

----------


## mlt

اخه دروس مهمی مثل بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی و ....داریم باید بریم نمیشه نریم :Yahoo (101): 


> اينا كه تو پيج بطحايي ميگن ٦ روز هفته رو بايد بريم مدرسه 
> دوستمم ميگفت پنجشنبه ها هم بايد بريم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


اخه دروس مهمی مثل بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی و ....داریم باید بریم نمیشه نریم


حالا با همه اینا معدلم قطعی کردن*

----------


## mlt

اره دیگه...سوالای امتحان نهایی مفهومی هست باید تاثیر داشته باشه کنکور سوالاتش فرمول محوره و نمیتونه سنجش درستی باشه :Yahoo (110): 


> *
> 
> حالا با همه اینا معدلم قطعی کردن*

----------


## AminSD

فورى:
*نماینده مردم نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت هشدار داد*

*وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی*




نماینده مردم نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت نسبت به وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی کشور هشدار داد.قاسم احمدی لاشکی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا مازندران، با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد. 
وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.
نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.
وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.
احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.
وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.
احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.
وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.
نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.
احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

----------


## AminSD

وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی

----------


## sina_hp

*دوستان نباید گذاشت که این مافیا ها آرزو و خواسته بچه ها رو ازشون بگيره همه باید با نمایندگان شهرشون صحبت کنن و بهشون بگن تاثیر قطعی معدل به کمک مافیا داره دانش آموزان رو نابود می کنه و بهشون بگين که به طرح دوفوريتي آقای لاشکی رای مثبت بدن*

----------


## AminSD

ب اون قسمت از مصاحبشون دقت كنين كه *ميگن كسى كه معدلش كمتر از ١٩/١٦ هست بايد قيد سه رشته دندان دارو پزشكى رو بزنه!!!!*

----------


## gloria1370

> شانس ما این جریان اهوازم پیش اومد معدل دیگه تو مجلس فراموش میشه هییییییی


ربطی نداره

----------


## God_of_war

> ب اون قسمت از مصاحبشون دقت كنين كه *ميگن كسى كه معدلش كمتر از ١٩/١٦ هست بايد قيد سه رشته دندان دارو پزشكى رو بزنه!!!!*


این همه حرف منطقی زد به مناطق محروم اشاره کرد از مافیای کنکور گفت فقط اون معدل رو دیدی شما الحق که جهان سومی, ایشون به طور کلی گفتن و الا اگه وارد جزعیات معدل شی همون ۲۰ هم ضرر می کنه چه برسه به ۱۹

----------


## AminSD

> این همه حرف منطقی زد به مناطق محروم اشاره کرد از مافیای کنکور گفت فقط اون معدل رو دیدی شما الحق که جهان سومی, ایشون به طور کلی گفتن و الا اگه وارد جزعیات معدل شی همون ۲۰ هم ضرر می کنه چه برسه به ۱۹


چي ميگين
ميدونم اونم ضرر ميكنه
اما ايشون ميگه معدل ١٩/١٦ به پايين بايد با سه رشته اصلي خداحافظى كنه! حتما يه محاسبه اى شده كه ايشون يه معدل دقيق رو ميگه ديگه!
بايد دست بجنبونيم وگرنه بيچاره ميشيم!! ترميم واقعا هزينش زياد ميشه

----------


## gloria1370

دوستان گول هیچکسو نخورید که میگه بیخیال بشید و دیگه برید درستونو بخونید. مبارزه کنیییییدددد قطعا پیروزی از آن ماست!!! و اونهایی که موافق تاثیرن یا ناآگهن یا مافیان و یا جر ضربه خوردن کنوری ها هیچی نمیخوان پس نذارید اونا به هدفشون برسن و خوشحال بشنننن سوالم هم اینه که کی این مجلس از تعطیلی درمیاد؟؟؟؟؟اصن چه معنی داره مجلس تعطیل بشهههههه مملکت تو بحران داره غرق میشه اقایون رفتن برا خودشون هواخوری!!!!! کی نتیجه نهایی رو میگن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



چي ميگين
ميدونم اونم ضرر ميكنه
اما ايشون ميگه معدل ١٩/١٦ به پايين بايد با سه رشته اصلي خداحافظى كنه! حتما يه محاسبه اى شده كه ايشون يه معدل دقيق رو ميگه ديگه!
بايد دست بجنبونيم وگرنه بيچاره ميشيم!! ترميم واقعا هزينش زياد ميشه


ترمیم اصلا فایده نداره وقتی معدل 19 با تاثیر قطعی معدل ضرر می کنه فقط باید این قانون لغو شه باید همه به نمایندگان شهر خودشون پیام بدن و باهاشون صحبت کنن و بگن تاثیر قطعی معدل مضر هست و باید لغو شه و باید از طرح دوفوريتي آقای لاشکی برای لغو این مصوبه حمایت کنن*

----------


## AminSD

> دوستان گول هیچکسو نخورید که میگه بیخیال بشید و دیگه برید درستونو بخونید. مبارزه کنیییییدددد قطعا پیروزی از آن ماست!!! و اونهایی که موافق تاثیرن یا ناآگهن یا مافیان و یا جر ضربه خوردن کنوری ها هیچی نمیخوان پس نذارید اونا به هدفشون برسن و خوشحال بشنننن سوالم هم اینه که کی این مجلس از تعطیلی درمیاد؟؟؟؟؟اصن چه معنی داره مجلس تعطیل بشهههههه مملکت تو بحران داره غرق میشه اقایون رفتن برا خودشون هواخوری!!!!! کی نتیجه نهایی رو میگن؟؟؟؟؟


فردا اولين جلسه مجلس بعد از تعطيلي هاست
تو اين هفته قطعا يه خبرى ميشه تا چهارشنبه صبر كن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

پست خوبی هست واس بازدید جمع کردن ولی کاملا بی اثرو  بی فایده ، این کمپین رو جلوی در مجلس شورای اسلامی انجام میدن نه توی سایت کنکور !!! این همه کمپین واس لغو 30% زدید ، لغو شد؟نه !
 :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## gloria1370

> پست خوبی هست واس بازدید جمع کردن ولی کاملا بی اثرو  بی فایده ، این کمپین رو جلوی در مجلس شورای اسلامی انجام میدن نه توی سایت کنکور !!! این همه کمپین واس لغو 30% زدید ، لغو شد؟نه !


حتما لغو میشه نمیدونم چه نفعی میبرین از این اشفته بازار.....ولی قطعا خیرخواه نیستی بچه مثبت

----------


## gloria1370

> اره دیگه...سوالای امتحان نهایی مفهومی هست باید تاثیر داشته باشه کنکور سوالاتش فرمول محوره و نمیتونه سنجش درستی باشه


تو کلاس چندمی؟؟؟؟ دوزار سواد بهت یاد دادن؟؟؟؟؟؟چرا نمیفهمی که ما نمگیم کنکور معیار درستیه ما میگیم امسال درست نیست این قانون اجرا بشه به همون دلایلی که میدونی و قططعا خودتو به ندونستن زدی از کدوم دهاتی تو که هیچی حالیت نیس؟؟؟؟؟ضمنا برا امثال تو احتمالا کنکور فرمول محوره نه برا ادمای باهوش و باسواد

----------


## sina_hp

*وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی سياسي
وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی

  بزرگنمايي:    

پیام مازند- قاسم احمدی لاشکی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد.

وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.

وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.

احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.

وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.

احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.

احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

- See more at: - وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی سياسي
وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی

  بزرگنمايي:    

پیام مازند- قاسم احمدی لاشکی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد.

وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.

وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.

احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.

وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.

احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.

احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

- See more at: - وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی


نه تنها معدل 19!بلکه معدل 20 هم با تاثیر قطعی ضرر می کنه*

----------


## sina_hp

*همه باید با نمایندگان شهر خودشون صحبت کنن و اگاهشون کنن که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همه هست و از شون بخوان که به طرح دوفوريتي آقای لاشکی برای لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل رای بدن*

----------


## KingCrimson

> آقاي بيگلرى از حوزه سقز و بانه قول پيگيرى دادند


لیست آپدیت شد:



> لیست نماینده هایی که از طریق این تاپیک به آنها اطلاع رسانی کردیم:
> 
> 
> اقای صفری (کرمانشاه) - قول پیگیری دادندآقای شریفی (پارسیان) - قول پیگیری دادندآقاي عبادى (بیرجند و درمیان) - قول پیگیری دادنداعزازى (بناب) - قول پیگیری دادنددکتر خضری (پیرانشهر و درشت) - قول پیگیری دادندشهریاری - قول پیگیری دادندآقای محمد ابراهیم رضایی (خمین) - جوابی ندادنددکتر عثمانی - جوابی ندادند.آقای سید حسن علوی ( شهرستان دیواندره استان کردستان) - قول پیگیری دادند.عباس گودرزی - جوابی ندادندحسن لطفی - جوابی ندادندبروجردی - جوابی ندادندمحمود صادقی - جوابی ندادندعلی عسگر ظاهری عبده وند - جوابی ندادندعلیرضا رحیمی - جوابی ندادندطیبه سیاوشی شاه‌عنایتی - جوابی ندادنپروانه مافى (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.مهدی شیخ- جوابی ندادند.سکینه الماسی- جوابی ندادندمعصومه آقا پور- جوابی ندادند.اکبری- قول پیگیری دادند.جلالی (تهران) - قول پیگیری دادند.عزیزی - قول پیگیری دادند.محمد حسین فرهنگی - مخالف تاثیر مثبتآقاي بيگلرى (سقز و بانه) - قول پیگیری دادند
> نماینده هایی که خود از ما حمایت 100 درصدی می‌کنند: (به این نماینده ها پیام ندین. خودشون در جریان کار ما هستند و اتفاقا خودشون این طرح رو به جریان انداختند. متاسفانه هنوزم خیلی از افراد توی توییتر و اینستاگرام این اشخاص کامنت میزارن در حالی که نیازی به کامنت گذاشتن نیست. کامنت ها و اس ام اس ها رو معطوف به نمایندگان دیگر کنید)
> 
> 
> قاسم احمدی لاشکی
> حمیده زر آبادی (نماینده قزوین: https://twitter.com/H_Zarabadi/statu...31539528744962)

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند


.......*

----------


## sina_hp

*همه با هم☝☝☝*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> حتما لغو میشه نمیدونم چه نفعی میبرین از این اشفته بازار.....ولی قطعا خیرخواه نیستی بچه مثبت


اونی که خیر خواه نیست شما هستی دوست عزیز که به جای اینکه بقیه رو به آرامش دعوت کنی تا راحت بشینن درس بخوانن ، هی بازار گرم سوابق  رو داغ تر میکنی و فکر بچه هارو سمت اعتراض و این چیزا میبری که نه تنها نتوانن درس بخوانن  ، بلکه بخاطر این ها عقب هم بیفتن!!!
یک روز توی یک پست دیگه چنین توهینی کردی و جوابت ور دادم و بعدش جواب ندادی دوست گرامی  :Yahoo (1):  همون روز هم گفتم تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعا ، قطعی خواهد بود ، و همون شد ک من گفتم
حالا با هم شما لجبازی کن و بچه ها رو عقب بنداز از درس خواندن ، وقتی دفترچه کنکور صادر شد و فقط 5 ماه وقت بود و دیدی همین قانونی ک توی سایت سنجش نوشتن ، اجرا شده ، اونوقت این تو بودی که خیرخواه نبودی ، نه منی که میگم سمت حاشیه نرید و درس بخوانید!!! :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saviour


اونی که خیر خواه نیست شما هستی دوست عزیز که به جای اینکه بقیه رو به آرامش دعوت کنی تا راحت بشینن درس بخوانن ، هی بازار گرم سوابق  رو داغ تر میکنی و فکر بچه هارو سمت اعتراض و این چیزا میبری که نه تنها نتوانن درس بخوانن  ، بلکه بخاطر این ها عقب هم بیفتن!!!
یک روز توی یک پست دیگه چنین توهینی کردی و جوابت ور دادم و بعدش جواب ندادی دوست گرامی  همون روز هم گفتم تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعا ، قطعی خواهد بود ، و همون شد ک من گفتم
حالا با هم شما لجبازی کن و بچه ها رو عقب بنداز از درس خواندن ، وقتی دفترچه کنکور صادر شد و فقط 5 ماه وقت بود و دیدی همین قانونی ک توی سایت سنجش نوشتن ، اجرا شده ، اونوقت این تو بودی که خیرخواه نبودی ، نه منی که میگم سمت حاشیه نرید و درس بخوانید!!!


نمونه ای از مافیا ☝☝تنها  روزی یک ساعت کافی هست تا وقت بگذاریم و تاثیر قطعی را لغو کنیم بقیه زمان را به درس می پردازیم نباید سر خود را زیر برف فرو کرد آینده دانش آموزان در خطر هست*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *
> 
> نمونه ای از مافیا ☝☝تنها  روزی یک ساعت کافی هست تا وقت بگذاریم و تاثیر قطعی را لغو کنیم بقیه زمان را به درس می پردازیم نباید سر خود را زیر برف فرو کرد آینده دانش آموزان در خطر هست*


 :Yahoo (21):  برو اعتراض کن ، ولی موج روانی نفرست با این پست هات داخل سایت 
اعتراض رو داخل سنجش و دیوان عدالت اداری و مجلس شورای اسلامی میکنند ، اینجا دارید به کسانی ک دستشون ز تهران کوتاه هست و نمیتوانن اعتراض بکنن شوک وارد میکنین
مافیا شما هستید عزیزم  :Yahoo (1): 
میگن هرچی به دشمنت نزدیک تر باشی ، دیر تر پیدا تمیکنه ، این شما هستید ک به بهونه خیر خواهی دارید ذهن بچه ها رو نابود میکنید!!!!

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> هزاران ماجرا مهم تر از کنکور براشون تو اولویته تنها امیدشون به شورای سنجش بود که اونم یه ذره کوتاه اومد هر دقیقه اداره مجلس چند میلیون تومن خرج داره حالا فکر کردی بیست درصد تاثیر معدل میشه دغدغه اصلیشون؟؟؟یکم فکر کنین اینا همش بازیتی تبلیغاتیه


ببین با احترام بهت میگیم برو گمشوووووووو از این تاپیک...میفهمی یا کلا نفهمی؟!!! بیکار بی عار معلوم نیست واسه چی جوش میزنه...به تو چه دلمون میخواد برای تاثیر معدل بجنگیم..تو دلت نمیخواد به درررررررک برو رد کارت

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی سياسي
وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی

  بزرگنمايي:    

پیام مازند- قاسم احمدی لاشکی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد.

وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.

وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.

احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.

وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.

احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.

احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

- See more at: - وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97




نه تنها معدل 19!بلکه معدل 20 هم با تاثیر قطعی ضرر می کنه







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


همه باید با نمایندگان شهر خودشون صحبت کنن و اگاهشون کنن که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر همه هست و از شون بخوان که به طرح دوفوريتي آقای لاشکی برای لغو تاثیر قطعی معدل رای بدن







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97



 تنها  روزی یک ساعت کافی هست تا وقت بگذاریم و تاثیر قطعی را لغو کنیم بقیه زمان را به درس می پردازیم نباید سر خود را زیر برف فرو کرد آینده دانش آموزان در خطر هست


..*

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> پست خوبی هست واس بازدید جمع کردن ولی کاملا بی اثرو  بی فایده ، این کمپین رو جلوی در مجلس شورای اسلامی انجام میدن نه توی سایت کنکور !!! این همه کمپین واس لغو 30% زدید ، لغو شد؟نه !


به تو چه..جای تو رو تنگ کرده این تاپیک؟؟پسندی نمیکنی برو رد کارت

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ببین پسر جون میدونم که ارزوی دکتری رو داشتی و بهش نرسیدی و چقدر عقده ای شدی!!!اگر هم هستی میدونم که حسادت داری به بقیه.اینم میدونی حتما که اتفاقا تو داری ذهن کنکوری ها رو به هم میریزی از کدوم اخور داری میخوری تو؟؟؟؟؟یکی مثه من جونم کف دستمه چون من از بی عدالتی و ظلم ضربه خوردم ضمنا اینم میدونم که چقدررر سوختی وقتی درصد تاثیر از 30 رسید به 20!!! اگه همون 30 مونده بود که امثال تو تو هوا بودین!!! مغز یگی مثه تورو نمیتونم با لاشکی و سبطی و بقیه مقایسه کنم به شماها میگن مغز فندوقی ضمنا کسی نگفته بچه ها درس نخونن بچه ها روزی یه تایم کمی رو باید مبارزه کنن تا امثال تو بسوزززنننن حالام برو کنار بذا باد بیاد فسقلی


متاسفم واس شعور و شخصیت شما  :Yahoo (1): 
یاحق

----------


## gloria1370

> برو اعتراض کن ، ولی موج روانی نفرست با این پست هات داخل سایت 
> اعتراض رو داخل سنجش و دیوان عدالت اداری و مجلس شورای اسلامی میکنند ، اینجا دارید به کسانی ک دستشون ز تهران کوتاه هست و نمیتوانن اعتراض بکنن شوک وارد میکنین
> مافیا شما هستید عزیزم 
> میگن هرچی به دشمنت نزدیک تر باشی ، دیر تر پیدا تمیکنه ، این شما هستید ک به بهونه خیر خواهی دارید ذهن بچه ها رو نابود میکنید!!!!


فعلا کاش شما بری از این تایپیک و با یه خداخافظی همه رو خوشحال کنی :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gloria1370

> متاسفم واس شعور و شخصیت شما 
> یاحق


من بیشعورم باشه فقط کاش دیگه تورو زیر پستم نبینم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


فایل پیوست 82570
گوشه کوچکی از فعالیت های شما به فعالیت هاتون ادامه بدین پیروزی نزدیک هست 







 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


فورى:
نماینده مردم نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت هشدار داد

وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی




نماینده مردم نوشهر، چالوس و کلاردشت نسبت به وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی کشور هشدار داد.قاسم احمدی لاشکی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا مازندران، با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد. 
وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.
نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.
وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.
احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.
وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.
احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.
وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.
نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.
احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.











 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


دوستان نباید گذاشت که این مافیا ها آرزو و خواسته بچه ها رو ازشون بگيره همه باید با نمایندگان شهرشون صحبت کنن و بهشون بگن تاثیر قطعی معدل به کمک مافیا داره دانش آموزان رو نابود می کنه و بهشون بگين که به طرح دوفوريتي آقای لاشکی رای مثبت بدن


...*

----------


## gloria1370

> اولا شعور داشته باش دوما شعور داشته باش سوم شعور داشته باش چهارم اینکه من دارم حرف مسخره بطحایی رو میزنم  مسخرش میکنم فقط بلندی چرت تایپ کنی


اولا من  شعور ندارم دوما ندارم سوما ندارم!!! من یه عصبانیه از جان گذشته ام هر کی هم اومد سمتم شت و پتش میکنم!!!ثانیا خودت منبع درست ندادی و نگفتی من دارم نقل قول میکنم ثالثا دلیلی به بازگویی یه چیز مسخره نیست دوباره بطحایی مرد خاکم ریختم روش!!! رابعا نذار بگم کی چرت تایپ میکنه خودت شعور داری؟!!!! من شخصا به هیچ نماینده ای پیام ندادم و نمیدم چونکه همه رو دوست دارم به رگبار ببندم و میترسم فحش بدم بهشون!!!بس که بیخاصیت و اشغال و وطن فروشن و ملت فروشن جز یه عده قلیل...

----------


## gloria1370

> جر خوردی یه نفس بگیر اعتراضتو شروع کن ما که میریم بخونیم اگه مثبت شد دستتم میبوسم اگه مثبت نشد به درک فقط سعی کن مثبتش کنی دعای خیر پشتته بای


جر عمت خورد اشغال هرزه کوچولوووووو بیشخصیت بیشعووووررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررر

----------


## mlt

عزیزم حرص نخور....یکی نباید اینو اخراج کنه؟اگه قانون نداره ما هم سر فحش رو باز کنیم


> جر عمت خورد اشغال هرزه کوچولوووووو بیشخصیت بیشعووووررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررر

----------


## gloria1370

> عزیزم حرص نخور....یکی نباید اینو اخراج کنه؟اگه قانون نداره ما هم سر فحش رو باز کنیم


فقط میتونم بگم تو یه اشغالی توهم باید کاره ی دیگه ای باشه ای قاعدتا اینطور نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از لحنت معلومه که هستی دوست من!! :Yahoo (5):  
نیازی به اخراج نیست با امثال توی هرزه نمیخوام حتی یه جا باشم همون ننت که شیر داده بهت تا توی بیشعوری به اینجا برسی که به یه دختری که نمیشناسی چنین حرفی بزنی کافیه تورو پس انداخته!!!!
گود بای همگی بازم به مبارزه ادامه بدید با ارزوی موفقیت برای تمام اریایی های عزیزم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mlt

چه خدافظی غمگینی.نرو عزیزم من خودم امروز اخرین روزیه میام


> فقط میتونم بگم تو یه اشغالی توهم باید کاره ی دیگه ای باشه ای قاعدتا اینطور نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از لحنت معلومه که هستی دوست من!! 
> نیازی به اخراج نیست با امثال توی هرزه نمیخوام حتی یه جا باشم همون ننت که شیر داده بهت تا توی بیشعوری به اینجا برسی که به یه دختری که نمیشناسی چنین حرفی بزنی کافیه تورو پس انداخته!!!!
> گود بای همگی بازم به مبارزه ادامه بدید با ارزوی موفقیت برای تمام اریایی های عزیزم

----------


## mlt

فقط اینو بدون که هرکی ****** باشه منتقد نیست


> فقط میتونم بگم تو یه اشغالی توهم باید کاره ی دیگه ای باشه ای قاعدتا اینطور نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از لحنت معلومه که هستی دوست من!! 
> نیازی به اخراج نیست با امثال توی هرزه نمیخوام حتی یه جا باشم همون ننت که شیر داده بهت تا توی بیشعوری به اینجا برسی که به یه دختری که نمیشناسی چنین حرفی بزنی کافیه تورو پس انداخته!!!!
> گود بای همگی بازم به مبارزه ادامه بدید با ارزوی موفقیت برای تمام اریایی های عزیزم

----------


## mlt

حرف از شعور نزن همه میدونن خودت اول گفتی دهاتی پیشعور


> فقط میتونم بگم تو یه اشغالی توهم باید کاره ی دیگه ای باشه ای قاعدتا اینطور نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از لحنت معلومه که هستی دوست من!! 
> نیازی به اخراج نیست با امثال توی هرزه نمیخوام حتی یه جا باشم همون ننت که شیر داده بهت تا توی بیشعوری به اینجا برسی که به یه دختری که نمیشناسی چنین حرفی بزنی کافیه تورو پس انداخته!!!!
> گود بای همگی بازم به مبارزه ادامه بدید با ارزوی موفقیت برای تمام اریایی های عزیزم

----------


## sina_hp

*گذشت داشته باشید فحش ندين و تاپیک رو به حاشیه نبرید وگرنه تاپیک رو می بندن*

----------


## mlt

من همون روز اول که تاپیک زدی باهات همکاری کردم رفیقات مشکل دارن


> *گذشت داشته باشید فحش ندين و تاپیک رو به حاشیه نبرید وگرنه تاپیک رو می بندن*

----------


## God_of_war

عقل نباشد جان در عذاب است

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> عزیزم حرص نخور....یکی نباید اینو اخراج کنه؟اگه قانون نداره ما هم سر فحش رو باز کنیم


گزارش کن و به مدیر پیام بده ازش شکایت کن 
به جرم توهین و فحاشی میتوانی از طریق سایت پلیس سایبری هم ازش شکایت کنی
ایشون یک کاربرعقده و بی  شعور و بی شخصیت هستن ، از رفتار و صحبتاشون کاملا مشخصه نیاز به روان پزشک دارن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

نه داداش یکم جو انتقاد گرفتش


> گزارش کن و به مدیر پیام بده ازش شکایت کن 
> به جرم توهین و فحاشی میتوانی از طریق سایت پلیس سایبری هم ازش شکایت کنی
> ایشون یک کاربرعقده و بی  شعور و بی شخصیت هستن ، از رفتار و صحبتاشون کاملا مشخصه نیاز به روان پزشک دارن

----------


## YasharUR

اعتراض ها و کارایی که توسط بچه ها انجام شده مسلما نتیجه داده که اگه نتیجه نداشت الان با 30 قطعی مواجه بودیم نه 20 +10 
این اخرین تیری که انداختن .مطمعن باشید  با توضیح درست به نماینده شهر خودتون  و شماره نماینده های دیگه ای که اینجا هست میشه این قانون که با هر درصد قطعی بودن تو شرایط فعلی غیر منطقیه رو هم لغو کرد 
کاری که هر کسی باید بکنه و مطمعنا کاری هم نیست ک بیست و چهاری وقت یکی رو بگیره و تماس با نماینده های شهر خودتون و تکست دادن به بقیه  لیست شماره ها نهایت 20-30 دقیقه وقت هر کس رو میگیره .
وقتی که مهمه ولی اگه کامل بفهمید و ببینید تفاوتی که تو سال 94 ایجاد شد رو مسلما کرک هاتون میریزه 
تفاوت 5-25 درصدی که فقط باید توی ه امتحان با محدودیت زمانی 4 ساعته باید جبران بشه در حالیکه برای رتبه های خوب بخاطر نیاز به درصد بالا به خودی خود کمبود وقت و نیاز به حل کردن تست سخت تر بیشتری هست




> با زحمت خیلی بیشتر (بنا به امار 94) میشه تو سه رشته اول قبول شد حتی اگه معدلت پایین(تا یه حدی) باشه ولی تا حد غیرممکن نمیشه به دانشگاه های خوب فکر کرد .
> اونم بخاطر معدلی که خیلی ها برا مثبتش رفتن(اصلی ترین دلیل ) ،تقلب شده ، اشتباه در اصلاح مطمعننا رخ داده ،بعضا سوالات لو رفته ،و بر اساس تعداد اصلا معیار خوبی برای جداسازی افراد از همدیگه نبوده 
> هیچ دلیل اصولی و منطقی برای معدل قطعی با شرایط فعلی نیست جز اینکه بخواند یه بودجه از طریق برگزاری ترمیم مجدد بدست بیارن که
> قبول کردن چنین دلیلی توسط بچه ها که اینده شون رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده و عدم اعتراض یا توجیه خودشون که با کنکور جبران میشه(میزانش رو بالا گفتم) یا گذر ازش به بهانه اینکه حاشیه است در حالی که اصلِ ( کیفیت و نوع دانشگاه) قضیه است فقط میشه بهش لفظ حِماقت داد 
> تماس ، اس ام اس یا تلگرام و مراجعه حضوری به دفتر نماینده های مجلس هر شهر کاری که کافیه یکبار هر دو با هم انجام بشه و به احتمال زیاد به جواب برسه .همون طور که تا الان پیشرفت های خوبی حاصل شده .کاری که 2-3 ساعت وقتتون رو میگیره که همون مینیمم وقتی که باید فقط برای حضور تو امتحان ترمیم یه درس بزارید فارغ از زمانی که برای مطالعه اون درس گذاشتید و یا نمره ای که کسب میکنید .
> این کار رو کسی که مخالفه باید انجام بده تا حداقل منفعل نباشه 
> 
> پ.ن:نقل مخالف نگیرین چون من از همین الان همه حرفات رو قبول دارم مخالف جان! کسی که بخاطر منفعت یا هر چیز دیگه ای وجدانش رو آف کنه و چشمش رو به این همه حقیقت ببنده و باز موافق تاثیر قطعی باشه جای بحثی باقی نمیذاره .

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه داداش یکم جو انتقاد گرفتش


بار اولشون نیست ، توی تمام پست ها همینطور بر خورد میکنن آرش جان
همون بهتر که این پست بسته بشه چون تبدیل شده جای توهین به جای انتقاد و اعتراض 
شما بلدی چطور مدیر رو میشه تگ کرد و اورد اینجا؟

----------


## gloria1370

> بار اولشون نیست ، توی تمام پست ها همینطور بر خورد میکنن آرش جان
> همون بهتر که این پست بسته بشه چون تبدیل شده جای توهین به جای انتقاد و اعتراض 
> شما بلدی چطور مدیر رو میشه تگ کرد و اورد اینجا؟


این رفیق تو بمن اول میگه جر خوردی بعدم میگه توباید تو این سن شیر بدی! این بزرگترین توهینهههه خودش پلیس رو بیارررر اگه مردیییی بیارررررررررر  
ضمنا حرفای خودت هم الان توهین بود
پسران و مردان مملکت من متاسفانه حتی دوزار شعور حرف زدن با یه خانوم رو ندارن 
همه هم شاهدن نمیدونم که رفیقت اون کلمه توباید شیر بدی یا نه رو پاک کرده یا نه ولی بسیار حرف زشت و توهین امیزی بود

----------


## Elahe_

> این رفیق تو بمن اول میگه جر خوردی بعدم میگه توباید تو این سن شیر بدی! این بزرگترین توهینهههه خودش پلیس رو بیارررر اگه مردیییی بیارررررررررر  
> ضمنا حرفای خودت هم الان توهین بود
> پسران و مردان مملکت من متاسفانه حتی دوزار شعور حرف زدن با یه خانوم رو ندارن 
> همه هم شاهدن نمیدونم که رفیقت اون کلمه توباید شیر بدی یا نه رو پاک کرده یا نه ولی بسیار حرف زشت و توهین امیزی بود


اينو خوب اومدي

----------


## gloria1370

> بار اولشون نیست ، توی تمام پست ها همینطور بر خورد میکنن آرش جان
> همون بهتر که این پست بسته بشه چون تبدیل شده جای توهین به جای انتقاد و اعتراض 
> شما بلدی چطور مدیر رو میشه تگ کرد و اورد اینجا؟


ضمنا من فقط چند روزه که عضو شدم!!! پس لطفا.....  :Yahoo (5):  تازه یه توهین دیگم کرد که به صورت جای خالی بود من ایشون رو نمیبخشم به هیچ عنوان به خاطر توهینش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> این رفیق تو بمن اول میگه جر خوردی بعدم میگه توباید تو این سن شیر بدی! این بزرگترین توهینهههه خودش پلیس رو بیارررر اگه مردیییی بیارررررررررر  
> ضمنا حرفای خودت هم الان توهین بود
> پسران و مردان مملکت من متاسفانه حتی دوزار شعور حرف زدن با یه خانوم رو ندارن 
> همه هم شاهدن نمیدونم که رفیقت اون کلمه توباید شیر بدی یا نه رو پاک کرده یا نه ولی بسیار حرف زشت و توهین امیزی بود


اولا من حتی ایشون رو نمیشناسم و نمیدونم چن سالشه و کی هست ، یکی از کاربرای فعال سایت هستن و توی پست های مختلف دیدم
دوما موقع شیردادن ، یعنی موقع مادر شدن هست یعنی شما الان توی این سن باید مادر میبودین یعنی سن شما زیاد هست و نباید توهین کنی و ازتون بیشتر توقع میشه (که متاسفانه از بچه 10 ساله کمتر رفتار میکنین)
من حرف ایشون رو اگر زده تایید نمیکنم ولی در مقابل توهین و فحش هایی ک شما میدید و دادید چیز خاصی نیست!
دوما من توهینی نکردم ، حتی چون دیدم سنتون خیلی کم هست و اصلا منطقی و با شعور نیستید ، ادامه ی بحث خودم رو هم نیاوردم!!!
ولی بهتره یکم ادب و شخصیت یاد بگیرید بعد بیاید توی مشاوره دادن و صحبت کردن با دیگران دخالت کنید خانم محترم ، حتی مطمئنم جواب همین رو هم با تندی و فحاشی مثل قبلا توی تمام پست هاتون که با بقیه رفتار میکنید میدید ، اما مهم نیست ، جواب ابلهان خاموشیست  :Yahoo (1): 
فقط گاهی بد نیست یاد بگیرید ، خدای دنیای مجازی ، واقعی هست ، این فحاشی ها و توهین ها و ندونسته قضاوت کردن ها و چسبوندن حرفاتون به بقیه ، ممکنه انقدر کسی رو ناراحت بکنه که حق الناس بیفته گردنتون 
التماس ادب . یا حق  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gloria1370

> اولا من حتی ایشون رو نمیشناسم و نمیدونم چن سالشه و کی هست ، یکی از کاربرای فعال سایت هستن و توی پست های مختلف دیدم
> دوما موقع شیردادن ، یعنی موقع مادر شدن هست یعنی شما الان توی این سن باید مادر میبودین یعنی سن شما زیاد هست و نباید توهین کنی و ازتون بیشتر توقع میشه (که متاسفانه از بچه 10 ساله کمتر رفتار میکنین)
> من حرف ایشون رو اگر زده تایید نمیکنم ولی در مقابل توهین و فحش هایی ک شما میدید و دادید چیز خاصی نیست!
> دوما من توهینی نکردم ، حتی چون دیدم سنتون خیلی کم هست و اصلا منطقی و با شعور نیستید ، ادامه ی بحث خودم رو هم نیاوردم!!!
> ولی بهتره یکم ادب و شخصیت یاد بگیرید بعد بیاید توی مشاوره دادن و صحبت کردن با دیگران دخالت کنید خانم محترم ، حتی مطمئنم جواب همین رو هم با تندی و فحاشی مثل قبلا توی تمام پست هاتون که با بقیه رفتار میکنید میدید ، اما مهم نیست ، جواب ابلهان خاموشیست 
> فقط گاهی بد نیست یاد بگیرید ، خدای دنیای مجازی ، واقعی هست ، این فحاشی ها و توهین ها و ندونسته قضاوت کردن ها و چسبوندن حرفاتون به بقیه ، ممکنه انقدر کسی رو ناراحت بکنه که حق الناس بیفته گردنتون 
> التماس ادب . یا حق


گفتم که من غصبانی هستم!!! شما شعور داری که جواب ندادی افریین

----------


## God_of_war

اسم تاپیک  رو بزارین ماه عسل :Yahoo (15):  عزیزان برین پی وی قشنگ راحت سرویس کنین همدیگرو . ر ی د ین به تاپیک الان ۲ نفر مهمانم بیاد به کمپین بپیونده فک می کنه اشتباهی اومده  هدف این تاپیک رو به حاشیه نکشین

----------


## gloria1370

> اسم تاپیک  رو بزارین ماه عسل عزیزان برین پی وی قشنگ راحت سرویس کنین همدیگرو . ر ی د ین به تاپیک الان ۲ نفر مهمانم بیاد به کمپین بپیونده فک می کنه اشتباهی اومده  هدف این تاپیک رو به حاشیه نکشین


اسم این تایپیک کمیپن لغو تاثیر20 درصدی قطعی معدل در کنکوره!!! پس چرا مخالف ها میان و هی رو مخ راه میرن که کار به اینجا برسه؟؟؟؟؟چرا به اونا گیر نمیدین همگی؟؟؟؟یه بنده خدایی یه تایپیک زده مخالفه برا خودش داره حدا فعالیت میکنه اینا دیگه چرا میان اینجا ساز مخالف میزنن؟!!!
همه باید پشت هم باشن متاسفانه گاهی ادمها پشت همو خالی میکنن من شخصا هدفم خیرخواهی هست ولی درمقابل توهینی که به من شد همه سکوت کردننننن 
مردی دیگه وجود نداره به نظرم که یه دخترو که n تا کاربر دارن میبینن و اینطوری به گلوله ببندن و توهین کنن و بعد همه ساکتتتت باشن حقا که هر چی بلا سرمون بیاد حقمونه من دیگه هیچ غیرتی نمیبینم!!!
من کسی که اصلا بدون هیچ منطق و دلیلی حرف زده بودو باهاش مخالفت کردم و بعدم جواب توهینی که بهم شد رو دادم ولی هیشکی پشتم درنیومد و نگفت به اون ادم چیزی اینا همونا ان که قبلنا دخترا رو زنده به گور میکردن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


قاسم جاسمی  09181347182

معصومه آقاپور 09122183555

 احمد علیرضابیگی09144086051

فردین فرمند 9197119718

یعقوب شیویاری 9143230382

مختار(09169305773)

وحدتی 9144317392

علیزاده 9141145435

بهادزی 09123228108

تقی کبیری 09141611304

جلال محمودزاده 09144442513

صدیف بدری 09141570744

محمد فیضی زنگیر 09141550612

اکبر ترکی 09133179743

 کشت زر 09166710649

 محمدیان 09161185619

 ناصری نژاد 09122174417

 وقفچی 09121410759

 فاطمه حسینی 09122979491

 رجبی 09171129338

 انصاری 09121467036

 داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691

 جعفر پور 09123276906

 گودرزی 09122973598

 لاریجانی 09121483006

حمدلله کریمی 09188143640

علی محمد مرادی 09187862922

پور ابراهیمی 09124906795

برزآبادی 09131401583

نیکزادی 09124577100

کمالی پور 09131781213

 اسدی 09132950662

 مصری 09121387481

 صفری 09188319685







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند







 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


 لطفا با این لیست تماس بگیرید اگر بعد دو سه تماسی که گرفتید پاسخگو نبودند لطفا اس ام اس بدید


.....*

----------


## The Croaker

Up

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها من شماره ی نمایندمونو پیدا کردم ولی نمیدونم چه متنی براش بفرستم خواهش میکنم یک متن هرکس میتونه بگه تا من ارسال کنم براش ممنون

----------


## Green Aurora

آرمین و بقیه بچه ها اگر میدونید جواب بدید.ممنون

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

خدای من هیچموقع فکر نمیکردم یه روز برای یه مسئله ی مرگ و زندگی بخوام برم از #نادر_قاضیپور کمک بخوام : yahoo (114):   :Y (707):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


بچه ها من شماره ی نمایندمونو پیدا کردم ولی نمیدونم چه متنی براش بفرستم خواهش میکنم یک متن هرکس میتونه بگه تا من ارسال کنم براش ممنون


[Forwarded from 
✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
و موارد دیگر که به ذهنت میرسه*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> [Forwarded from 
> ✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:
> 
> 1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
> بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود
> 
> 2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکنید 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند
> ...


همه اینا تو تایپیکم با دلیل رد کردم درضمن هر درسی بیست تومنه نه هر واحدی

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

دوستان تروخدا بگید این کار نهایتا جواب میده یا فقط آب در هاون کوبیدنه ؟؟ :Yahoo (101):   چه امید و آرزوهایی داشتم چقد شوق و ذوقی داشتم واسه درس خوندن اونوقت الان آقای لاشکی میاد میگه زیر 19 با سه رشته برتر خداحافظی کنه ! انگیزه میمونه واسه آدم ؟؟ افسرده شدم رفت بخدا بابام این حال و روز الان منو داره میبینه کلا ناامید شده ازم

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان تروخدا بگید این کار نهایتا جواب میده یا فقط آب در هاون کوبیدنه ؟؟  چه امید و آرزوهایی داشتم چقد شوق و ذوقی داشتم واسه درس خوندن اونوقت الان آقای لاشکی میاد میگه زیر 19 با سه رشته برتر خداحافظی کنه ! انگیزه میمونه واسه آدم ؟؟ افسرده شدم رفت بخدا بابام این حال و روز الان منو داره میبینه کلا ناامید شده ازم


بخدا بیخود میگن درس به درس اثر داره نه معدل

----------


## mohammad1397

این لاشکی رشتش یه چیز دیگه بوده از ریاضی اصلا سر در نمیاره وقتی درس به درس اثر میدن اونم با ضریبای مختلف برا خودش امار سازی میکنه

----------


## Green Aurora

خب بچه ها احتیاج نیست به سوال من جواب بدید چون نماینده ی ما خیلی مرد بیشعوریه و تا فهمید من درخواستم چیه نمیدونم چه بلایی سر شمار ه اش اورد که حالا هرچی ادامه ی درخواستم رو مینویسم راش فرساده نمیشه

----------


## Green Aurora

فقط تیکه اول پیامم که سلام احوالپرسی بود فرستاده شد با نصف درخواست....
مرده شورشونو ببرن که تا به یجایی میرسن همه‌را فراموش میکنن

----------


## Green Aurora

فقط تیکه اول پیامم که سلام احوالپرسی بود فرستاده شد با نصف درخواست....
مرده شورشونو ببرن که تا به یجایی میرسن همه‌را فراموش میکنن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


فقط تیکه اول پیامم که سلام احوالپرسی بود فرستاده شد با نصف درخواست....
مرده شورشونو ببرن که تا به یجایی میرسن همه‌را فراموش میکنن


مهم نیست پیام های ارسالی زیاد بوده واسه همینه*

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان تروخدا بگید این کار نهایتا جواب میده یا فقط آب در هاون کوبیدنه ؟؟  چه امید و آرزوهایی داشتم چقد شوق و ذوقی داشتم واسه درس خوندن اونوقت الان آقای لاشکی میاد میگه زیر 19 با سه رشته برتر خداحافظی کنه ! انگیزه میمونه واسه آدم ؟؟ افسرده شدم رفت بخدا بابام این حال و روز الان منو داره میبینه کلا ناامید شده ازم


الان مهم ترین کاری که باید بکنیم اینه که نماینده های مجلس رو از مضرات تاثیر قطعی اگاه کنیم....پس بهتره به جای نا امید شدن شما هم تلاشتو بکنی!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alireza_Hnrh


دوستان تروخدا بگید این کار نهایتا جواب میده یا فقط آب در هاون کوبیدنه ؟؟  چه امید و آرزوهایی داشتم چقد شوق و ذوقی داشتم واسه درس خوندن اونوقت الان آقای لاشکی میاد میگه زیر 19 با سه رشته برتر خداحافظی کنه ! انگیزه میمونه واسه آدم ؟؟ افسرده شدم رفت بخدا بابام این حال و روز الان منو داره میبینه کلا ناامید شده ازم


همه تلاش می کنن تا جواب بده باید کمی صبر داشت*

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> ضمنا من فقط چند روزه که عضو شدم!!! پس لطفا.....  تازه یه توهین دیگم کرد که به صورت جای خالی بود من ایشون رو نمیبخشم به هیچ عنوان به خاطر توهینش


ببین عزیزم این بچه ننه از اول تابستون رو مخه...اصلا به حرفاش اهمیت نده..یه سال اولی که صبح تا شب گوشی به دست نشسته ببینه کی چی میگه...اصلا توجهی بهش نکن و به بقیه کسانی که مخالفت میکنن با این تاپیک هم محل ندید...ماموریت دارن اینجا از این حرفا بزنن که تاپیک رو ببندن..یه ماموریتی که ایشالا ناممکنه...شما خودتو ناراحت نکن و در شان ما دخترا نیست با همچین بد دهنهایی صحبت کنیم..سکوت بهترین جواب ابله هاست عزیزم...

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> خب بچه ها احتیاج نیست به سوال من جواب بدید چون نماینده ی ما خیلی مرد بیشعوریه و تا فهمید من درخواستم چیه نمیدونم چه بلایی سر شمار ه اش اورد که حالا هرچی ادامه ی درخواستم رو مینویسم راش فرساده نمیشه


اینا چرا همچین میکنن...احتمالا یه نفعی میبرن ..وگرنه وقتی اینهمه این قانون ایراد داره چرا باید مخالفت نکنن؟؟؟ الان چند نفر قول همکاری دادن؟؟ خبری دارید بچه ها؟؟

----------


## Green Aurora

حالا که به درخواستم گوش نداد رفتم پیج نمایندمون فحش کشش کردم جیگرم خنک شد 
خدا ذلیلش کنه خوب شد بهش رای ندادیم

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> حالا که به درخواستم گوش نداد رفتم پیج نمایندمون فحش کشش کردم جیگرم خنک شد 
> خدا ذلیلش کنه خوب شد بهش رای ندادیم


بابا این کارا رو نکنید ....چرا فحش؟؟؟؟ اینا برا ما که کاری نمیکنن ولی عصبانی بشه پا میشه میره مجلس رفقاش هم منحرف میکنه نمیذاره رای بدن... بذار مثبت بشه بعد میریم میزنیم تو دهن مخالفا...برو کامنتات رو پاک کن جان مادرت..برووووو

----------


## Green Aurora

ااااااایییییییی باباااااااااااااااااااااا  اا بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسهههههههه  هه دییییییییییگگگگهههههه چقدر دعوا میکنید الان موضوع مهم تری هست هوووووووووففففف

----------


## mohammad1397

> اینا چرا همچین میکنن...احتمالا یه نفعی میبرن ..وگرنه وقتی اینهمه این قانون ایراد داره چرا باید مخالفت نکنن؟؟؟ الان چند نفر قول همکاری دادن؟؟ خبری دارید بچه ها؟؟


 بله درس به درسه اگه دارو نمیخوای اون زمین رو تراز زیر گروه یکت اصلا اث نداره خیلی اصلا هنوز نمیدونن درس به درس اثر میدن

----------


## sahaaaaaar

تموم کنید دعوا رو لطفا...تموووووم کنید...اَه

----------


## KingCrimson

> اینا چرا همچین میکنن...احتمالا یه نفعی میبرن ..وگرنه وقتی اینهمه این قانون ایراد داره چرا باید مخالفت نکنن؟؟؟ الان چند نفر قول همکاری دادن؟؟ خبری دارید بچه ها؟؟


:مهم و فوری: کمپین لغو تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور 98

----------


## Green Aurora

فحش اونجوریم که ندادم فقط هش گفتم تو نماینده ی بدی هستی که به حرف دانش اموزهای شهرستانت گوش نمیدی یک نقل از بابام هم نوشتم دست اخرم خواستمو نوشتم تهشم نوشتم اگر رای نده اون دنیا باید جواب پس بده و گرنه فحش ناموسی ندادم بوخودا :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> بله درس به درسه اگه دارو نمیخوای اون زمین رو تراز زیر گروه یکت اصلا اصلا نداره خیلی از ستل اولیا هنوز نمیدونن درس به درس اثر میدن


والا منم شک کردم ...گفتم شاید اینجوری بکنن و معدل رو یه جا تاثیر بدن..ازشون هرکاری بر میاد دیگه... ولی خوب اصلا منطقی نیست اونطوری

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> فحش اونجوریم که ندادم فقط هش گفتم تو نماینده ی بدی هستی که به حرف دانش اموزهای شهرستانت گوش نمیدی یک نقل از بابام هم نوشتم دست اخرم چواستمو نوشتم تهشم نوشتم اگر رای نده اون دنیا باید جواب پس بده و گرنه فحش ناموسی ندادم بوخودا((


آره خوب این خوبه..من فکر کردم فحش بارونش کردی  :Yahoo (4):  ایشالا مثبت بشه واسشون برنامه داریم:\

----------


## mlt

تلاش کنید موفقیت برای شماست

----------


## mlt

من که یه نماینده دارم اونم مخالفه تاثیر مثبته خوشبختانه

----------


## sahaaaaaar

خوبه شیپورچی و طبل زن و خلاصه تماشاچی هم داریم اینجا  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KingCrimson

دوستان عزیز. حتی اگر کسی اومد و شروع به چرت و پرت گویی کرد ولش کنین. قصد این افراد این هستش که شما بهش ریپلای کنی و جوابشون رو بدین و موضوع تاپیک منحرف شه.
جواب این افراد رو ندین و به موضوع تاپیک توجه کنین فقط. 
پ.ن: منظورم شخص خاصی نیست چون که من حواشی رو رها میکنم و همش Scroll میکنم و نه میدونم تقصیر کار کیه نه میدونم حق با کی هست توی این دعوا های حاشیه ای. نه حتی میخوام بدونم. چون تنها به یه چیز اهمیت میدم و اونم موضوع تاپیکی هست که توش مشارکت میکنم.

----------


## mlt

تاپیک خوبی بودا خیلی کار میکردیم اما دوتا دختر ....توش...

----------


## mlt

نمیخواد با این دوتا دختر بحث کنی وقتی یکم پارس کردن خسته میشن..از فردا برو سر کتابت بعضی موقع هم یه پیام به نماینده ها بده ...نیاز نیست اینجا بگی که چه کاری میکنی بزار دلشون خوش باشه که خودشون تنهایی تاثیر رو مثبت کردن


> اولا من حتی ایشون رو نمیشناسم و نمیدونم چن سالشه و کی هست ، یکی از کاربرای فعال سایت هستن و توی پست های مختلف دیدم
> دوما موقع شیردادن ، یعنی موقع مادر شدن هست یعنی شما الان توی این سن باید مادر میبودین یعنی سن شما زیاد هست و نباید توهین کنی و ازتون بیشتر توقع میشه (که متاسفانه از بچه 10 ساله کمتر رفتار میکنین)
> من حرف ایشون رو اگر زده تایید نمیکنم ولی در مقابل توهین و فحش هایی ک شما میدید و دادید چیز خاصی نیست!
> دوما من توهینی نکردم ، حتی چون دیدم سنتون خیلی کم هست و اصلا منطقی و با شعور نیستید ، ادامه ی بحث خودم رو هم نیاوردم!!!
> ولی بهتره یکم ادب و شخصیت یاد بگیرید بعد بیاید توی مشاوره دادن و صحبت کردن با دیگران دخالت کنید خانم محترم ، حتی مطمئنم جواب همین رو هم با تندی و فحاشی مثل قبلا توی تمام پست هاتون که با بقیه رفتار میکنید میدید ، اما مهم نیست ، جواب ابلهان خاموشیست 
> فقط گاهی بد نیست یاد بگیرید ، خدای دنیای مجازی ، واقعی هست ، این فحاشی ها و توهین ها و ندونسته قضاوت کردن ها و چسبوندن حرفاتون به بقیه ، ممکنه انقدر کسی رو ناراحت بکنه که حق الناس بیفته گردنتون 
> التماس ادب . یا حق

----------


## sahaaaaaar

دوستان یه بیت شعر بگم برای تلطیف فضا
شاعر میفرماید: با ادب باش که تکلیف جوانان ادب است/فرق مابین بنی آدم و حیوان ادب است

----------


## mlt

منم یه جمله ای از بزرگان بگم.....محل... ندی پارس نمیکنه

----------


## sahaaaaaar

از بی ادبی کسی به جایی نرسید
دُرّیست ادب به هر گدایی نرسید

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

با آقای #حضرت_پور نماینده ی ارومیه صحبت کردم ، قول پیگیری دادن ، چیزی که بهم گفت : پیگیر هستیم ، این مشکل،مشکل همه ست و اینکه تلاش میکنیم که ایشالله مثبت بشه و اینها  :troll (25):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> من با آقای #حضرت_پور نماینده ی ارومیه صحبت کردم ، قول پیگیری دادن ، چیزی که بهم گفت : پیگیر هستیم ، این مشکل،مشکل همه ست ،تلاش میکنیم که ایشالله مثبت بشه :troll (25):


خداروشکر..کاش اکثر نماینده ها همینو بگن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alireza_Hnrh


با آقای #حضرت_پور نماینده ی ارومیه صحبت کردم ، قول پیگیری دادن ، چیزی که بهم گفت : پیگیر هستیم ، این مشکل،مشکل همه ست و اینکه تلاش میکنیم که ایشالله مثبت بشه و اینها  :troll (25):


*

----------


## gloria1370

> ببین عزیزم این بچه ننه از اول تابستون رو مخه...اصلا به حرفاش اهمیت نده..یه سال اولی که صبح تا شب گوشی به دست نشسته ببینه کی چی میگه...اصلا توجهی بهش نکن و به بقیه کسانی که مخالفت میکنن با این تاپیک هم محل ندید...ماموریت دارن اینجا از این حرفا بزنن که تاپیک رو ببندن..یه ماموریتی که ایشالا ناممکنه...شما خودتو ناراحت نکن و در شان ما دخترا نیست با همچین بد دهنهایی صحبت کنیم..سکوت بهترین جواب ابله هاست عزیزم...


ممنون از شما دختر خوب :Yahoo (8):

----------


## KingCrimson

خطاب به کسانی که می‌گویند این کارها فایده ای نداره و خطاب به کسانی که دودل هستند و به نماینده ها زنگ نمیزنن و باعث میشن زحمات بقیه دوستان توسط همکاری نکردن از بین بره:
این کمپین با بقیه کمپین ها فرق داره. بزارید یه مثال بزنم. زمان امتحان نهایی سال پیش بعد از امتحان ریاضی عده ای یه کمیپن درست کردند که امتحان ریاضی سخت بوده! دقت کنید که راجع به تقلب و فروش سوالات و ... کمیپین درست نکردند! فقط راجع به اینکه سوالات امتحان سخت بوده. در حالی که امتحان ریاضی سطح سوالش مثل سال های بقیه بوده و همچنین هیچ توضیحی راجع به اینکه از چه نظر سخت بوده و ... داده نشده بود. من از کنجکاوی این کار رو دنبال کردم و توی تیر ماه کانال تلگرامی 5000 عضوی این کمپین فروخته شد و تبدیل شد به کانال تبلیغاتی عطر و  .... !
برخلاف کمپینی که مثال زدم و کمپین هایی دیگر، در این کمپین:
حق و منطق با ماست و توضیحات منطقی و آماری درستی داریم که این دلایل از طرف مشاوران عالی رتبه و دبیران تایید شده اند و کارشناسی اند.ما باعث شدیم که این موضوع به چند برنامه تلویزیونی، بازشدنش به مجلس و بازبینی طرح ( که باعث شد 10 درصد کمتر شه تاثیر قطعی معدل) منجر بشه. با اعتراضات، ما به نتایج خیلی خوبی رسیدیم و هر چقدر اعتراض کردیم نتایج بهتری حاصل شدن (و حاصل خواهد شد).قبلا هم این کار باعث شد که بر خلاف حرف های خیلی های دیگه تاثیر قطعی لغو بشه. این کار توسط شکایت یک شهروند انجام شد و هر کدوم از ما میتونیم (و باید) اون شهروند باشیم. پس این نوع اعتراضات قبلا هم جواب داده است.(چه از طریق مجلس چه از طریق دیوان عدالت این کار رو میکنیم)  این نوع اعتراضات در سطح سراسری و نه تنها از طریق این تاپیک بلکه از حمایت های انفرادی تا گروهی و از مجازی تا حقیقی برخوردار است و با باز شدن مدرسه ها این نوع اعتراضات بیشتر هم می‌شود.تنها از طریق این تاپیک به بیش از 20 نماینده اطلاع رسانی شده است و اگر به هم کمک کنیم به 100 تا و حتی 200 تا هم می‌رسد. بسیاری از نماینده ها هم از قبل با ما همراه بوده اند.و بله ما ممکن است شکست بخوریم! (هر چند که به خاطر اعتراضات 10 درصد تاثیر معدل کم شدش.) اما حداقل مبارزه کردیم و بیکار ننشستیم و نگذاشتیم به همین راحتی در حق ما بی عدالتی شود و به همین خاطر با وجدان راحت تری درس میخونیم.به کسی نگویید به جای این کار ها برو درست رو بخون. خود ما گفتیم که خود رو وقف کمپین نکنید (یک ساعت هم در روز کافیه). اصلا جدا از اون. فرض کنید شخصی خودش رو وقف کمپین کرد: به هیچکس ربطی نداره و اون خودش مسئول وقتشه.دوستان احتمال اینکه تاثیر مثبت بشود بسیار زیاد است منتها به یک شرط:همکاریِ منطقی با هم. این تاپیک تا 160 بازدید کننده هم به خودش دیده. حتی اگر نصف این افراد به 3 یا 4 نماینده اطلاع رسانی کنند به نتیجه دلخواهمون حتما میرسیم.
​
همکاری کنید: به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید و اطلاع رسانی کنید.
بعدا ممکن است حسرت بخورید.

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

با آقای دکتر #بهادری اونیکی نماینده ارومیه هم صحبت کردم گفتن که "اینشالله پیگیری میکنن " و همین  :Yahoo (112):  و اما حالا بریم قسمت سخت ماجرا : تماس با حاج نادر قاضی پور  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## gloria1370

> حالا که به درخواستم گوش نداد رفتم پیج نمایندمون فحش کشش کردم جیگرم خنک شد 
> خدا ذلیلش کنه خوب شد بهش رای ندادیم


خخخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohsen2

دم همگی گرم فردا طرحو میدن مجلس؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> دم همگی گرم فردا طرحو میدن مجلس؟؟


واقعا شما ساده این

----------


## Dayi

> واقعا شما ساده این


تو قراربود از دوروز پیش دیگ نیای 
طاقت نیاوردی؟ ای جان. مثبت میشه توام باید هی پماد بمالی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> تو قراربود از دوروز پیش دیگ نیای 
> طاقت نیاوردی؟ ای جان. مثبت میشه توام باید هی پماد بمالی


این کمپین حفظ کنین چون موضوع بعدیتون اینه که 99 هم دو نوع سوال برگزار کنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AminSD

> تو قراربود از دوروز پیش دیگ نیای 
> طاقت نیاوردی؟ ای جان. مثبت میشه توام باید هی پماد بمالی


اين وقتى نمياد كه تاثير مثبت بشه تا بره تو افق محو شه!

----------


## AminSD

> این کمپین حفظ کنین چون موضوع بعدیتون اینه که 99 هم دو نوع سوال برگزار کنن


اقا به تو چه به تو چهههه
چرا انقدر سرت تو ... بقيس؟

----------


## Dayi

> این کمپین حفظ کنین چون موضوع بعدیتون اینه که 99 هم دو نوع سوال برگزار کنن


باش عجقم. پمادو دستت نرسید بمالی بگو من بیام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مینووو

> واقعا شما ساده این


بابا انقد که تو پیگیر قطعی  هستی خود وزیر اموزش پرورش پیگیر نیست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> اقا به تو چه به تو چهههه
> چرا انقدر سرت تو ... بقيس؟


اینکه این همه جوسازی و دروغ ببینی و ساکت باشی تحمل نکردم اگه باز درست بود یه چیزی ولی همش دروغه

----------


## mohammad1397

> بابا انقد که تو پیگیر قطعی  هستی خود وزیر اموزش پرورش پیگیر نیست


اصلا من مافیام  :Yahoo (16):  این که این امارا دروغه با این که هدف من چیه دوتا چیز بی ربطن

----------


## Dayi

> اینکه این همه جوسازی و دروغ ببینی و ساکت باشی تحمل نکردم اگه باز درست بود یه چیزی ولی همش دروغه


حاجی برو توو خیابون راهپیمایی کن  اینطوری نمیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اینکه این همه جوسازی و دروغ ببینی و ساکت باشی تحمل نکردم اگه باز درست بود یه چیزی ولی همش دروغه


خداروشکر خودت گفتی مافیایی ( چقدر هم افتخار میکنه )*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


اصلا من مافیام  این که این امارا دروغه با این که هدف من چیه دوتا چیز بی ربطن


*

----------


## mohammad1397

> حاجی برو توو خیابون راهپیمایی کن  اینطوری نمیشه


یه نفر هم بفهمه این امارا و حرف دروغه بسه چون با این حرفای مسخره ارامش همه بهم زدین

----------


## Dayi

> اصلا من مافیام  این که این امارا دروغه با این که هدف من چیه دوتا چیز بی ربطن


این همون سوییزی توو برنامه حالا خورشیده اذیتش نکنین گناه داره

----------


## AminSD

اين ابله تو تاپيك نظرسنجى درباره تاثير معدل به ٣٠ درصد قطعى راى داده ديگه خودتون تا آخرش بريد...

----------


## mohammad1397

> اين ابله تو نظرسنجى درباره تاثير معدل به ٣٠ درصد قطعى راى داده ديگه خودتون تا آخرش بريد...


ببین اصلا قطعی بدرک من دارم با استدلال میگم سبطی امار سازی کرده

----------


## AminSD

> ببین اصلا قطعی بدرک من دارم با استدلال میگم سبطی امار سازی کرده


چه ربطى داشت به حرف من
به دوستان اطلاع دادم در تاپيك نظرسنجى درباره تاثير معدل تو به ٣٠ درصد قطعي راي دادي تا همه بدونن كي هستى
چرا چرت و پرت ميگي

----------


## Dayi

> ببین اصلا قطعی بدرک من دارم با استدلال میگم سبطی امار سازی کرده


باش تو خوبی فقط خاهشا توو این تاپیک زر نزن
حتما لاشکی هم داداشه سبطیه ک میگه معدل زیر 19.16 باشه باید قید پزشکی رو زد

----------


## AminSD

اين واقعا هدفش از اين پياما روشنه
هيچ توضيحى خودش نميده كه چرا طرفداره تاثيره قطعيه چرا ميخواد تاثير معدل قطعى باشه
همش ميگه سبطي فلان لاشكى فلان نماينده ها فلان فقط من خوب تا فقط تاپيك رو به حاشيه ببره

----------


## mohammad1397

> باش تو خوبی فقط خاهشا توو این تاپیک زر نزن
> حتما لاشکی هم داداشه سبطیه ک میگه معدل زیر 19.16 باشه باید قید پزشکی رو زد


عزیزم وقتی درس به درس اثر داره اصلا نمیشه گفت فلان معدل قبول نمیشه 94 با شرایط بدتر با معدل 12 هم قبول شدن فرق چندانی هم بین 19 با 20نبوده

----------


## gloria1370

H


> ببین اصلا قطعی بدرک من دارم با استدلال میگم سبطی امار سازی کرده


اون تایپیکت بی مشتری موند اومدی اینجاکه اینجا رو بهم بریزی؟؟؟؟مگه نگفتی دیگه نمیای؟؟؟؟؟پس چراباز هستی؟؟؟
کاش میدونستم چی گیر شماها میاد ناشر کتابی؟؟؟چی هستی واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کسی بهت قول داده که اگه فلان شد ببرتت سرکار؟

----------


## Dayi

> عزیزم وقتی درس به درس اثر داره اصلا نمیشه گفت فلان معدل قبول نمیشه 94 با شرایط بدتر با معدل 12 هم قبول شدن فرق چندانی هم بین 19 با 20نبوده


بابا من ب تو الرژی پیدا کردم 
خداوکیلی بهت برنمیخوره داداش؟ اینهمه همه از تو بدشون میاد؟

----------


## AminSD

> باش عجقم. پمادو دستت نرسید بمالی بگو من بیام


ببين بهش توهين نكن
ميبينى جوابتو با خونسردى ميده هيج توهينى نميكنه
اين فقط ميخواد حرص دربياره اينجا توهين بشنوه تاپيك بسته بشه
جوابشو نده اين واقعا تكليفش روشنه
واقعا كسى نيست كه بري-نى بهش اما بياد با خونسردى جوابتو بده مگر اينكه بخواد حرصت بده تا دفعه بعد فحش بدتر بدي تا تاپيك بسته شه

----------


## Dayi

> عزیزم وقتی درس به درس اثر داره اصلا نمیشه گفت فلان معدل قبول نمیشه 94 با شرایط بدتر با معدل 12 هم قبول شدن فرق چندانی هم بین 19 با 20نبوده


اره 94 باید همه درسارو بالا 70 میزدی تا رتبه 1500 بده. 
الانم همین وضعه

----------


## AminSD

> بابا من ب تو الرژی پیدا کردم 
> خداوکیلی بهت برنمیخوره داداش؟ اینهمه همه از تو بدشون میاد؟


ببين بهش توهين نكن
ميبينى جوابتو با خونسردى ميده هيج توهينى نميكنه
اين فقط ميخواد حرص دربياره اينجا توهين بشنوه تاپيك بسته بشه
جوابشو نده اين واقعا تكليفش روشنه
واقعا كسى نيست كه بري-نى بهش اما بياد با خونسردى جوابتو بده مگر اينكه بخواد حرصت بده تا دفعه بعد فحش بدتر بدي تا تاپيك بسته شه

----------


## mohammad1397

> H
> اون تایپیکت بی مشتری موند اومدی اینجاکه اینجا رو بهم بریزی؟؟؟؟مگه نگفتی دیگه نمیای؟؟؟؟؟پس چراباز هستی؟؟؟
> کاش میدونستم چی *** شماها میاین؟ناشر کتابی؟؟؟چی هستی واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کسی بهت قول داده که اگه فلان شد ببرتت سرکار؟


اخه مافیای چی چرا حرف بی ربط میزنی؟سوالای نهایی که متن کتابه چه نیازی به مافیا داره اصلا مافیا کی شکل میگیره؟وقتی کتاب درسی جوابگو نیازت نباشه وقتی نهایی در سطح کتابه مافیا میخواد چکار

----------


## Dayi

> ببين بهش توهين نكن
> ميبينى جوابتو با خونسردى ميده هيج توهينى نميكنه
> اين فقط ميخواد حرص دربياره اينجا توهين بشنوه تاپيك بسته بشه
> جوابشو نده اين واقعا تكليفش روشنه
> واقعا كسى نيست كه بري-نى بهش اما بياد با خونسردى جوابتو بده مگر اينكه بخواد حرصت بده تا دفعه بعد فحش بدتر بدي تا تاپيك بسته شه


ن بابا چ حرصی منو حرص؟  :Yahoo (4): 
این چن تا کروموزوم کم داره فقط همین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohsen2

> اخه مافیای چی چرا حرف بی ربط میزنی؟سوالای نهایی که متن کتابه چه نیازی به مافیا داره اصلا مافیا کی شکل میگیره؟وقتی کتاب درسی جوابگو نیازت نباشه وقتی نهایی در سطح کتابه مافیا میخواد چکار


تو قرار بود دیگه امروز انجمن نیای با این کارات مطمعن باش نتیجه نمیگیری

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها بازم ب نماینده ها بزنگین توضیح بدین خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## mohammad1397

> اره 94 باید همه درسارو بالا 70 میزدی تا رتبه 1500 بده. 
> الانم همین وضعه


اینم شایعه هست دو تا کارنامه 94 بیار که بین 19 با 20 اختلاف درصد زیاد باشه

----------


## gloria1370

> اخه مافیای چی چرا حرف بی ربط میزنی؟سوالای نهایی که متن کتابه چه نیازی به مافیا داره اصلا مافیا کی شکل میگیره؟وقتی کتاب درسی جوابگو نیازت نباشه وقتی نهایی در سطح کتابه مافیا میخواد چکار


ببین نمیخوام جوابتو بدم به قولا تو هدفت بسته شدن تایپیکه واقعا کار و زندگی نداری؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها کسی ریپلایش نکنه

----------


## Dayi

حتی اگ جواب دندان شکنم :Yahoo (4): براش دارین ریپلای نکنین خاهشا

----------


## mlt

واقعا گل گفتی...مقصود شاعر از این شعر تو هستی خبر داری؟


> از بی ادبی کسی به جایی نرسید
> دُرّیست ادب به هر گدایی نرسید

----------


## mlt

با ان که بسی ز فهم دورند....انگار که اخر شعورند.....تازند به صاحبان دانش...نازند به صاحبان دانش...........

----------


## gloria1370

> ن بابا چ حرصی منو حرص؟ این چن تا کروموزوم کم داره فقط همین


زیادم میتونه داشته باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

یا رب بشکان دهان ابله...برکن ز دهان زبان ابله...ابله که شود دچار در بند....وا می رهد از غمش خردمند........

----------


## mohammad1397

همین که هیچ جوابی برای استدلال های من ندارین یعنی حرفام درسته

----------


## mlt

استدلالتو بگو


> همین که هیچ جوابی برای استدلال های من ندارین یعنی حرفام درسته

----------


## mlt

وقتی طرف با معدل 20 هیچ تاثیری تو کنکورش نداشته چه استدلالی داری؟


> همین که هیچ جوابی برای استدلال های من ندارین یعنی حرفام درسته

----------


## mohammad1397

> استدلالتو بگو


تو تایپیکم هست

----------


## mohammad1397

> وقتی طرف با معدل 20 هیچ تاثیری تو کنکورش نداشته چه استدلالی داری؟


اون بخاطر نحوه تاثیر مثبته وگرنه هیچ ربطی به این که ضررش بوده نیست

----------


## mlt

استدلال هاتو بیان کن ببینم چیه


> اون بخاطر نحوه تاثیر مثبته وگرنه هیچ ربطی به این که ضررش بوده نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

تو تاثیر مثبت مثلا میان بین 25تراز کنکور کنکور و 25درصد تراز نهایی مقایسه میکنن هر کدوم بالاتر بود اثر میدن چون تراز نهایی بخاطر بیست زیاد کم ارزش مبشه وقتی کسی درصداش خوب باشه که برا سه رشته همیشه درصدای خوب باید بزنی همیشه اون 25 کنکور از نهایی بیشتر میشه حتی اگه نهایی بیست باشی واسه همین میزنه فاقد اثر

----------


## mohammad1397

پس خلاف تصور عمومه که فکر میکنن بخاطر بقیه داوطلبا میزنه فاقد تاثیر  منشاش بخاطر مقایسه تراز نهایی با کنکوره

----------


## Dayi

> استدلال هاتو بیان کن ببینم چیه


جابشو نده این چرت میگ فقط میخاد اعصاب خورد کنه جواب نده

----------


## mohammad1397

> جابشو نده این چرت میگ فقط میخاد اعصاب خورد کنه جواب نده


خو اگه اشتباه میگم بگو بجا فرار ازجواب دادن سعی کن توجیهم کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

[COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="3"][B]وقوع یک مافیای جدید در سیستم آموزشی 

پیام مازند- قاسم احمدی لاشکی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد.

وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.

وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.

احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.

وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.

احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.

احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

----------


## sina_hp

*مافیا ها يادمون نره☝☝☝*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *مافیا ها يادمون نره☝☝☝*


اینا همه جواب دادم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

> همین که هیچ جوابی برای استدلال های من ندارین یعنی حرفام درسته



هر چند مخالفت کردنت با تاثیر مثبت برام قابل احترامه ولی برام جای سواله که واقعا تو خسته نشدی؟!  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن 1 : تو اگر اهل استدلال و منطق بودی نقل قول های قبلی منو پاسخ میدادی نه اینکه صاف صاف از کنارشون رد بشی حالا هم بیای ژس استدلال گرایی به خودت بگیری  :Yahoo (76): 
پ.ن 2 : باشه تو راست میگی!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad1397

> هر چند مخالفت کردنت با تاثیر مثبت برام قابل احترامه ولی برام جای سواله که واقعا تو خسته نشدی؟! 
> 
> پ.ن 1 : تو اگر اهل استدلال و منطق بودی نقل قول های قبلی منو پاسخ میدادی نه اینکه صاف صاف از کنارشون رد بشی حالا هم بیای ژس استدلال گرایی به خودت بگیری 
> پ.ن 2 : باشه تو راست میگی!


نقل قولی که فقط توهین باشه نه استدلال قابل جواب نیست و :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## gloria1370

تعدادی از نمایندگانی که مخالف تاثیر قطعی هستن و قول حمایت دادند رو نام میبرم 
مهرداد لاهوتی،امیرحسن خانی،رضایی کوچی،پروانه سلحشوری، حسینعلی شهریاری، علی یوسف نژاد، محسن بیگلری، علی بختیار، بهروز بنیادی،خدیجه ربیعی، جلیل رحیمی، زهرا سعیدی، کمال پور و همه اعضای کمیسیون اموزش و تحقیقات مجلس،پروانه مافی،نمایندگان بوشهر،نمایندگان سردشت و پیرانشهر،کواکبیان، کولیوند، بیرانوندی،حمیده زرابادی،،احسن علوی،رسول حضری، رحیم زارع،مصطفی ذوالقدر و....

----------


## The Croaker

جلسه بعدی مجلسه فرداست؟اولین روزی که مجلس باز بشه طرح دوفوریتی بودنش رای گیری میشه؟یا باید کمیسیون دوباره بررسی کنه بعد بره مجلس؟

----------


## gloria1370

> ملاک همون چشم گفتنه زاهدی هم جزو مخالفا حساب کردی این امار سازیا تمومی ندارد...


منبعش موثقه !!

----------


## mohammad1397

> منبعش موثقه !!


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza2018

> دم همگی گرم فردا طرحو میدن مجلس؟؟


در طی این هفته طرح میره مجلس ولی روز دقیقشو نمی دونم...

----------


## Dayi

> خو اگه اشتباه میگم بگو بجا فرار ازجواب دادن سعی کن توجیهم کن


حوصبه بحث باهات ندارم برو قبلیارو جواب بده اینا پیشکش

میخ اهنین نرود بر سنگ

----------


## reza2018

دوستان برای اینکه دوفوریت تصویب بشه نیاز به 2/3 ارا داریم...از تلاش دس برندارید هرچقدر که می تونیم باید نماینده هامون رو آگاه کنیم.

----------


## mohammad1397

> در طی این هفته طرح میره مجلس ولی روز دقیقشو نمی دونم...


شما درک بالایی از سیاست دارید  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## reza2018

> شما درک بالایی از سیاست دارید


راستی نگفتی چه نفعی از تاثیر قطعی میبری؟!

----------


## mohammad1397

> راستی نگفتی چه نفعی از تاثیر قطعی میبری؟!


 :Yahoo (110): گفتم هدفم فقط شفاف سازیه

----------


## saj8jad

> نقل قولی که فقط توهین باشه نه استدلال قابل جواب بیست و


گرامی!
من هیچ وقت شروع کننده بحث و جدل نبودم و تا جایی هم که بوده از این مسئله پرهیز کردم (فعالیت من در این انجمن به روشنی گواهی دهنده این موضوع هستش)

اما در مورد شما ، شما خودت همه رو به باد تـوهین و فـحاشی گرفتی (و بخاطر عدم توجه به تذکرات و اخطارها حتی یک هفته اخراج شدی) اون وقت میگی دیگران بهت توهین کردن و توقع داری همه با سلام و درود و صلوات ازت بیشتر پذیرایی کنن! ، نخیر عزیز گویا اینجا رو با چاله میدون اشتباه گرفتی شما 

میدونی چیه تو نمیخوای قانع بشی ، شخصا برامم اهمیتی نداره قانع بشی یا نشی ، مخالفتت با تاثیر قطعی هم به عنوان یک نفر صرفا و صرفا به سبب انسان بودنت برام قابل احترامِ ظاهری هستش و نه هیچ چیز دیگری!

من شخصا دلیل و استدلال ریاضی و آماری آوردم که تاثیر قطعی عادلانه نیست بلکم ظالمانه هستش و شما در مقابل چه جوابی دادی!؟ ، غیر از این بود که اومدی با لودگی و هوچی گری خواستی موضوع رو دور بزنی و صورت مسئله رو پاک کنی و اومدی با لحن و ادبیاتی لجـن پراکنانه و توهین محور که تماما در خور شأن خودته گفتی سبطی جزو مافیای کنکور هستش و با طناب اون به ته چاه نرید! کل جوابت در مقابل استدلال ریاضی من و سایر دوستان همین و این دست توهین هات بود حالا هم که دست از پا درازتر اومدی ژس منطق گرایی و استدلال گرایی به خودت گرفتی ، استدلال گرای کی بودی تو!؟  :Yahoo (76): 

تو اگر اهل منطق و استدلال بودی من الان در حال بحث کردن در این سطحِ حقیرانه ای با تو نبودم! ، بدرود

----------


## gloria1370

> راستی نگفتی چه نفعی از تاثیر قطعی میبری؟!


ایشون خیلی دلسوزن اصن شبا خواب ندارن که نکنه کنکوری ها متضرر بشنننن  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
خیلی هم داره تلاش میکنه انگاری :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alireza_Hnrh

خدایا بسه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

یاروه چی میگه مگه؟؟؟

----------


## AminSD

> گفتم هدفم فقط شفاف سازیه


پس چرا تو تاپيك نظرسنجى به ٣٠ درصد تاثير قطعى راى دادى؟ هدفت از دفاع از تاثير قطعي چيه؟ جواب بده

----------


## gloria1370

> یاروه چی میگه مگه؟؟؟


میگه خدایا بسمونه!!!

----------


## Green Aurora

میگم این محمد رو نمیشه بلاک کرد؟؟؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> گرامی!
> من هیچ وقت شروع کننده بحث و جدل نبودم و تا جایی هم که بوده از این مسئله پرهیز کردم (فعالیت من در این انجمن به روشنی گواهی دهنده این موضوع هستش)
> 
> اما در مورد شما ، شما خودت همه رو به باد تـوهین و فـحاشی گرفتی (و بخاطر عدم توجه به تذکرات و اخطارها حتی یک هفته اخراج شدی) اون وقت میگی دیگران بهت توهین کردن و توقع داری همه با سلام و درود و صلوات ازت بیشتر پذیرایی کنن! ، نخیر عزیز گویا اینجا رو با چاله میدون اشتباه گرفتی شما 
> 
> میدونی چیه تو نمیخوای قانع بشی ، شخصا برامم اهمیتی نداره قانع بشی یا نشی ، مخالفتت با تاثیر قطعی هم به عنوان یک نفر صرفا و صرفا به سبب انسان بودنت برام قابل احترامِ ظاهری هستش و نه هیچ چیز دیگری!
> 
> من شخصا دلیل و استدلال ریاضی و آماری آوردم که تاثیر قطعی عادلانه نیست بلکم ظالمانه هستش و شما در مقابل چه جوابی دادی!؟ ، غیر از این بود که اومدی با لودگی و هوچی گری خواستی موضوع رو دور بزنی و صورت مسئله رو پاک کنی و اومدی با لحن و ادبیاتی لجـن پراکنانه و توهین محور که تماما در خور شأن خودته گفتی سبطی جزو مافیای کنکور هستش و با طناب اون به ته چاه نرید! کل جوابت در مقابل استدلال ریاضی من و سایر دوستان همین و این دست توهین هات بود حالا هم که دست از پا درازتر اومدی ژس منطق گرایی و استدلال گرایی به خودت گرفتی ، استدلال گرای کی بودی تو!؟ 
> 
> تو اگر اهل منطق و استدلال بودی من الان در حال بحث کردن در این سطحِ حقیرانه ای با تو نبودم! ، بدرود


حقیقتش من هیچ وقت ندیدم جناب مدیرشروع کننده یاادامه دهنده ی بحث وجدل باشندوهمواره باادب واحترام سخن گفته اند :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): (مدیرsaj8jadعزیزوبزرگوار :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Green Aurora

نه عامو منظورم به اون بالایی بود که گفت خدایا بسه و ی عکس از این اقاهه گذاشته..

----------


## sina_hp

*ایکاش ما هم مدیر بودیم....*

----------


## gloria1370

> نه عامو منظورم به اون بالایی بود که گفت خدایا بسه و ی عکس از این اقاهه گذاشته..


رائفی پوره دیگه مگه نمیشناسیش؟؟؟؟تو این کلیپ میگه خدایا بسمونه دیگه!!!!

----------


## Green Aurora

آقا ایو از تاپیک بیرونش کنید دیگه یجوری.. ری ده به روانمون ااااااااهههه

----------


## AminSD

> گرامی!
> من هیچ وقت شروع کننده بحث و جدل نبودم و تا جایی هم که بوده از این مسئله پرهیز کردم (فعالیت من در این انجمن به روشنی گواهی دهنده این موضوع هستش)
> 
> اما در مورد شما ، شما خودت همه رو به باد تـوهین و فـحاشی گرفتی (و بخاطر عدم توجه به تذکرات و اخطارها حتی یک هفته اخراج شدی) اون وقت میگی دیگران بهت توهین کردن و توقع داری همه با سلام و درود و صلوات ازت بیشتر پذیرایی کنن! ، نخیر عزیز گویا اینجا رو با چاله میدون اشتباه گرفتی شما 
> 
> میدونی چیه تو نمیخوای قانع بشی ، شخصا برامم اهمیتی نداره قانع بشی یا نشی ، مخالفتت با تاثیر قطعی هم به عنوان یک نفر صرفا و صرفا به سبب انسان بودنت برام قابل احترامِ ظاهری هستش و نه هیچ چیز دیگری!
> 
> من شخصا دلیل و استدلال ریاضی و آماری آوردم که تاثیر قطعی عادلانه نیست بلکم ظالمانه هستش و شما در مقابل چه جوابی دادی!؟ ، غیر از این بود که اومدی با لودگی و هوچی گری خواستی موضوع رو دور بزنی و صورت مسئله رو پاک کنی و اومدی با لحن و ادبیاتی لجـن پراکنانه و توهین محور که تماما در خور شأن خودته گفتی سبطی جزو مافیای کنکور هستش و با طناب اون به ته چاه نرید! کل جوابت در مقابل استدلال ریاضی من و سایر دوستان همین و این دست توهین هات بود حالا هم که دست از پا درازتر اومدی ژس منطق گرایی و استدلال گرایی به خودت گرفتی ، استدلال گرای کی بودی تو!؟ 
> 
> تو اگر اهل منطق و استدلال بودی من الان در حال بحث کردن در این سطحِ حقیرانه ای با تو نبودم! ، بدرود


شما مديري؟ نميتونى اخراجش كنى همه از دستش راحت شن؟

----------


## Green Aurora

آره میشناسمش ..هااان خخخخخ آره واقعن خدایا بسمونه دیگه  :Yahoo (19): ((

----------


## Green Aurora

مدیر اینجا اینو بنداز بیرون تورو جان هرکسی دوست داری ما خودمون به اندازه مکفی اعصابمون داغون هست ایشونم داره روی روانمون جفتک میندازه :Yahoo (19): (((

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> شما درک بالایی از سیاست دارید


ببین جان مادرت اگه برات عزیزه برو دنبال کارت و تاپیک خودت...بیخودی آه و نفرین برای خودت جمع نکن..مگه اینکه پول کاری که میکنی رو میگیری که باز نمیرزه به اینهمه مسخره بازی..جمع کن برو تاپیکت بابا...آدم هم اینقدر سبُک آخه...وقتی میبینی حرفت تاثیر نداره و کسی محل نمیده برو دیگه...سبک نکن خودتو اینقدر...

----------


## reza2018

> مدیر اینجا اینو بنداز بیرون تورو جان هرکسی دوست داری ما خودمون به اندازه مکفی اعصابمون داغون هست ایشونم داره روی روانمون جفتک میندازه(((


هدفش اینه که با این حرفا تاپیک رو به حاشیه بکشه ...خیلی جدی نگیرش.

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها مجلس دویست و نودتا نماینده داره که شاید شاید شاید همیشه میاگین دویست و پنجاه نماینده حاضر باشن همیشه ولی هیچوقت نشده همشون حاضر باشن.طرح دوفوریتی هم دوسوم آرای نماینده های حاضر در مجلسه .. حالا حساب کنید دوسوم دویست و پنجاه نماینده میشه چند نفر...

----------


## Green Aurora

> چند نفر خواهان اخراج کاربر @mohammad1397 به دلایل تشویش اذهان کاربران ، بهم ریختن و به حاشیه بردن جو عمومی انجمن و همچنین توهین و کل کل های بی موردش هستند؟
>  
> @Araz @Faraz @Defne


من من من من من

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


بچه ها مجلس دویست و نودتا نماینده داره که شاید شاید شاید همیشه میاگین دویست و پنجاه نماینده حاضر باشن همیشه ولی هیچوقت نشده همشون حاضر باشن.طرح دوفوریتی هم دوسوم آرای نماینده های حاضر در مجلسه .. حالا حساب کنید دوسوم دویست و پنجاه نماینده میشه چند نفر...


194*

----------


## mohammad1397

> چند نفر خواهان اخراج کاربر @mohammad1397 به دلایل تشویش اذهان کاربران و بهم ریختن جو عمومی انجمن و همچنین توهین و کل کل های بی موردش هستند؟
>  @Araz @Faraz @Defne


بله دیگه سو استفاده از قدرت کن ولی اخرش خیر نمیبینی چون صدای مخالفت میخوای با زور ببندی.....تمام حرفای من با استدلال و ادب و منطق بود حالا اینکه مدیرای انجمن مخالف تاثیر قطعین دیگه بماند

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> گفتم هدفم فقط شفاف سازیه


کوچولو شفاف شد همه چی دیگه بروووووو...آقا اصلا همه چی رو برق انداختی دیگه شفاف و تمیز شد حالا برووووووووو....منتظر پول چایی هستی احتمالا نمیری :Yahoo (4): ...

----------


## Green Aurora

نه آرمین !!!!!
اون رای دویست و نود نماینده است برای دویست و پنجاه نماینده کمتر میشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بله دیگه سو استفاده از قدرت کن ولی اخرش خیر نمیبینی چون صدای مخالفت میخوای با زور ببندی.....تمام حرفای من با استدلال و ادب و منطق بود حالا اینکه مدیرای انجمن مخالف تاثیر قطعین دیگه بماند


عجب آدمی هستی تو عجب رویی داری یکی از مدرک هات رسمی نبودن خدا چرا این آدم ها...........*

----------


## Green Aurora

میشه ۱۶۷ نماینده...

----------


## mohammad1397

> چند نفر خواهان اخراج کاربر @mohammad1397 به دلایل تشویش اذهان کاربران ، بهم ریختن و به حاشیه بردن جو عمومی انجمن و همچنین توهین و کل کل های بی موردش هستند؟
>  
> @Araz @Faraz @Defne


درضمن همین الان امثال شماها تو دادگاه قاضی هستن و مخالفا به همین اتهامای بی مورد نشراکاذیب و تشویش اذهان عمومی و اقدام علیه امنیت ملی محکوم میکنن حواست باشی اینده به گروهشون ملحق نشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saj8jad

> بله دیگه سو استفاده از قدرت کن ولی اخرش خیر نمیبینی چون صدای مخالفت میخوای با زور ببندی.....تمام حرفای من با استدلال و ادب و منطق بود حالا اینکه مدیرای انجمن مخالف تاثیر قطعین دیگه بماند


من شخصا اگر میخواستم اخراجت کنم تا الان اخراج شده بودی ، از این بابت خیالت راحت!
میبنی که مدیران رو منشن کردم تا اونا بررسی کنن

پ.ن : در ضمن خواستی میتونم توهین ها و بی ادبی هات رو در تاپیک #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق_تحصی  لی [+نظرسنجی] برات خصوصی کنم یا اصلا در تاپیک های عمومی به نمایش بگذارم تا اینطوری حس مظلوم نمایی به خودت نگیری جناب استدلال گرا!

----------


## sahaaaaaar

آقا سجاد بندازینش بیرووووون بابا..وایساده پول چایی بگیره :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (3): ..ماهم باج نمیدیم...آخه تمیز شفاف نکرد اینجا رو..هنوز گرد و غباره همه چی...بندازینش بیرووون اینو..کارش هم بلد نیست..باید به رییساش خبر بدیم کارگر بهتر بفرستن..این هیچی بلد نبود

----------


## Green Aurora

اااااایییییییییی ببببببااااااااااااا بببببااااااااامن دارم حرف میزنما ای ممد ولش کنید دددددددگگگگگعععع یا اخراجش کنید یا ریپلایش نکنیدددد

----------


## saj8jad

> درضمن همین الان امثال شماها تو دادگاه قاضی هستن و مخالفا به همین اتهامای بی مورد نشراکاذیب و تشویش اذهان عمومی و اقدام علیه امنیت ملی محکوم میکنن حواست باشی اینده به گروهشون ملحق نشی


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


درضمن همین الان امثال شماها تو دادگاه قاضی هستن و مخالفا به همین اتهامای بی مورد نشراکاذیب و تشویش اذهان عمومی و اقدام علیه امنیت ملی محکوم میکنن حواست باشی اینده به گروهشون ملحق نشی


این کاربر جزو تروریست هاست لطفا اخراجش کنید  @Faraz

*

----------


## Mohsen2

> اصلا من مافیام  این که این امارا دروغه با این که هدف من چیه دوتا چیز بی ربطن


معدلت چنده اینقدر حرف میزنی اخرش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Green Aurora

اااََََاااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
گمممممممممممممممممم ششششششششششششووووووووووووو  وووو ممد

----------


## gloria1370

> معدلت چنده اینقدر حرف میزنی اخرش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مطمئنم کسی بهش قول باج داده محاله انقدر پافشاری طبیعی! از همین تایپیک معلومه چه ادمهایی پشت این داستانن و از کجا داره قضیه اب میخوره بچه های مردم بدبختو میخوان تیغ بزنن جیبشون پر بشه اولم داشت نرم نرم مخالفت میکرد به من میگفت نه من مخالف قطعیم ولی الان داره زور میزنه که اخراج نشه شایدفرجی بشه یکی پیگیری معدلو نکنه و بیخیال بشه

----------


## Hellion

> *
> 
> خسته نمی کنیم مثبت هم نشه مهم نیست تو نگران نباش*


من رد کردم این مراحلو به خاطر خودتون میگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

پیام مازند- قاسم احمدی لاشکی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر رای با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصد سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان، اظهار کرد: مجلس شورای اسلامی در سال 92 قانون شورای سنجش و پذیرش را برای منظم شدن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها تصویب کرد که با توجه به مشکلاتی که داشت مجدد در سال 95 اصلاحیه ای بر آن آورده شد.

وی با بیان اینکه بحث بر این بود که کنکور را به صورت کامل بر مبنای آزمون روز نگذارند و بخشی از سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان در آن نقش داشته باشد، تصریح کرد: تا به امروز نتوانستیم سوابق تحصیلی کاملی را از دانش آموزان به دست آوریم به این معنی که زمانی که امسال سیستم 6،3،3 اجرا شد فردی که در پایه آخر درس خوانده فاقد سابقه است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه تنها 7 نفر از 11 نفر شورای سنجش کشور می توانند تصمیم‌ساز باشند، گفت: این شورا برای سال تحصیلی جدید بهره‌گیری 30 درصدی از سوابق دانش آموزان را تصویب کرد اما با توجه به آماده نبودن زیرساخت‌ها، این میزان منطقی نبود و به همین دلیل 175 نماینده مجلس به وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس این شورا نامه ای ارسال کردند.

وی بر لزوم تجدیدنظر این طرح از سوی این شورا تاکید و خاطرنشان کرد: طی نشست صورت گرفته این شورا، این میزان به 20 درصد قطعی رسید و 10 درصد باقیمانده نیز به صورت تاثیر مثبت در نظر گرفته می شود.

احمدی تاکید کرد: آزمون کنکور امسال به گونه ای است که نمرات آن کامل نیست و با این اوصاف مناطق ضعیف، دوردست و محروم دچار مشکل جدی می شوند بنابراین پیشنهاد شد امسال با همان تاثیر مثبت لحاظ شود تا دانش آموزان آسیب نبینند.

وی افزود: اگر قرار باشد تاثیر قطعی را کامل کنیم کسی که زیر 19.16 معدل کتبی داشته باشد به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند پزشک، دندانپزشک یا داروساز شود، بنابراین نیاز بود این شورا تجدید نظر خود را اصلاح می کردند اما اینکار را نکردند و با این اقدام ظلم بزرگی در حق تعداد زیادی از دانش آموزان شده است.

احمدی لاشکی افزود: شورای سنجش  اعلام می کند اگر این اقدام شدنی نیست به صورت ترمیم معدل گذاشته شود یعنی اینکه دانش آموزان مجدد آزمون دهند تا معدل دروسشان بالا برود که این یک مافیای جدید در حوزه تعلیم و تربیت ایجاد می کند و کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

وی این مصوبه را از ناعادلانه توصیف کرد و متذکر شد: بهتر است تا زمانیکه آزمون به صورت کامل بر اساس و برای هر سه پایه متوسطه دوم آزمون برگزار نشده است، این اتفاق نیفتد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اعلام نارضایتی از این طرح گفت: پس از تعطیلات مجلس این موضوع را پیگیری خواهم کرد.

احمدی با اشاره به اینکه سال گذشته یک میلیون و 11 هزار نفر داوطلب کنکور داشتیم و امسال این آمار بیشتر خواهد شد، گفت:  زمانی که بیش از 90 درصد داوطلبان نسبت به این موضوع علاقمند نیستند دلیلی برای این کار وجود ندارد و این امر به افزایش نارضایتی در کشور می انجامد.

----------


## Hellion

> خواهیم دید...


پیف :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohsen2

> واقعا شما ساده این


خودت ساده ای چرا میای رو اعصاب بچه ها تو مخی دکتر نگفته کمتر ...بخور کسی از تو نظر خواست قطعی میشه به درک تو چه سودی میبری این وسط هر چی هیچی نمیگم فایده نداره سنگین باش زشته این لوس بازیا

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


پیف


لطفا اینم اخراج کنید @Araz*

----------


## mohammad1397

> من شخصا اگر میخواستم اخراجت کنم تا الان اخراج شده بودی ، از این بابت خیالت راحت!
> میبنی که مدیران رو منشن کردم تا اونا بررسی کنن
> 
> پ.ن : در ضمن خواستی میتونم توهین ها و بی ادبی هات رو در تاپیک #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق_تحصی  لی [+نظرسنجی] برات خصوصی کنم یا اصلا در تاپیک های عمومی به نمایش بگذارم تا اینطوری حس مظلوم نمایی به خودت نگیری جناب استدلال گرا!


تو عموم هم بذاری مشکل نیست اونجا به هیچ کس توهین نکردم اونجا هم شفاف سازی کردم که بی دلیل اخراج شدم اونم بخاطر شفاف سازی حرفای سبطی

----------


## Hellion

> *
> لطفا اینم اخراج کنید @Araz*


پیف باز :Yahoo (4): آخه تو کی هستی میخای دستور اخراج منو بدی جدیدالورود

----------


## gloria1370

> چند نفر خواهان اخراج کاربر @mohammad1397 به دلایل تشویش اذهان کاربران ، بهم ریختن و به حاشیه بردن جو عمومی انجمن و همچنین توهین و کل کل های بی موردش هستند؟
>  
> @Araz @Faraz @Defne


من

----------


## Mohsen2

خجالت بکشید مثل بچه رفتار میکنید زشته  پس فردا خیر سرتون تشکیل خانواده میدید میرید خدمت اونجا دیگه جای  این لوس بازیا نیست

----------


## saj8jad

> تو عموم هم بذاری مشکل نیست اونجا به هیچ کس توهین نکردم اونجا هم شفاف سازی کردم که بی دلیل اخراج شدم اونم بخاطر شفاف سازی حرفای سبطی


ببین همشهری ، برای من کاری نداره نهایت باید نیم ساعت وقت بگذارم پست هایی که ارسال کردی رو اسکرین شات بگیرم و بزارم تا صحت و سقم ادعاهای من یا شما مشخص بشه عزیز!
من خودم مخالف اخراج کردن هستم ولی شما هم اصلا و اصلا رعایت نمیکنی، بیا فرض کنیم حق با شماست خب این که دیگه کل کل کردن و توهین کردن نداره! ، داره به نظرت؟
خیلی مسالمت آمیز میشه با موضوع برخورد کرد که شما اینگونه برخورد نمیکنی متأسفانه بعدش هم دلخور میشی میگی چرا میخواین منو اخراج کنین!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gloria1370

> تو عموم هم بذاری مشکل نیست اونجا به هیچ کس توهین نکردم اونجا هم شفاف سازی کردم که بی دلیل اخراج شدم اونم بخاطر شفاف سازی حرفای سبطی


تروریست لقب برازنده ای برات هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> ببین همشهری ، برای من کاری نداره نهایت باید نیم ساعت وقت بگذارم پست هایی که ارسال کردی رو اسکرین شات بگیرم و بزارم تا صحت و سقم ادعاهای من یا شما مشخص بشه عزیز!
> من خودم مخالف اخراج کردن هستم ولی شما هم اصلا و اصلا رعایت نمیکنی، بیا فرض کنیم حق با شماست خب این که دیگه کل کل کردن و توهین کردن نداره! ، داره به نظرت؟
> خیلی مسالمت آمیز میشه با موضوع برخورد کرد که شما اینگونه برخورد نمیکنی متأسفانه بعدش هم دلخور میشی میگی چرا میخواین منو اخراج کنین!


سجاد دوواش دفعه قبل تو منو اخراج کردی؟ راستشو بگو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

@Faraz @Araz

----------


## Mohsen2

> مطمئنم کسی بهش قول باج داده محاله انقدر پافشاری طبیعی! از همین تایپیک معلومه چه ادمهایی پشت این داستانن و از کجا داره قضیه اب میخوره بچه های مردم بدبختو میخوان تیغ بزنن جیبشون پر بشه اولم داشت نرم نرم مخالفت میکرد به من میگفت نه من مخالف قطعیم ولی الان داره زور میزنه که اخراج نشه شایدفرجی بشه یکی پیگیری معدلو نکنه و بیخیال بشه


اره به خدا عصری رفتم اموزشگاه بنر زده بود کلاس های ارتقا معدل معلومه دیگه کیا پشت این قضایا هستن تا جایی که میتونید تلاش کنید به همدیگه کمک کنید تو روش های مطالعه معرفی منابع برنامه ریزی حسود نباشید من لینک تمام پکیج های کنکوری رو دارم هر کی خواست پی ام بده

----------


## qazl

> بله دیگه سو استفاده از قدرت کن ولی اخرش خیر نمیبینی چون صدای مخالفت میخوای با زور ببندی.....تمام حرفای من با استدلال و ادب و منطق بود حالا اینکه مدیرای انجمن مخالف تاثیر قطعین دیگه بماند


یی
 :Yahoo (21): سوءاستفاده از قدرت( :Yahoo (4):  )/مخالف/زوور/بستن؟!؟!؟ :Yahoo (4): ...مگ بحث سیاسیه!!!توی سیاست معولا ازین کثافت کاریا مووج میزنه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ی جوری صحبت میکنی انگار اومده جلوی دهنتو گرفته..تو ک هرچی خاستی گفتی دیگ... :Yahoo (4): 
اگ شما مدیر بودی چیکار میکردی؟!!!!! :Yahoo (21): چرا همیشه مقابل طرف ووای میستیم و قضاوت میکنیم...بیا کنارش بعد هرچی خاستی بگو :Yahoo (21): تازه حرف خودش ک نبوده...بقیه بهش تذکر دادن :Yahoo (21): 
شما ک کباده ادب و منطق میکشی :Yahoo (4): ...ایشون اشتباه کردن...بقیه چی؟!!بقیه هم اشتباه میدین... :Yahoo (4): 
شما بیا بحث کن ک تاثیر قطعی نشه...اخه برادر من مگ دست توئه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تو اگ میتونستی تاثیر داشته باشی نمذاشتی اصن قطعی شه....ک الان بحث کنی کی مخالف کی موافقه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): یار جم کنی...تقسیم کنی..اشوب راه بندازی..آآآآآآآآی تووووو دهنمو میبندی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): اگ حرفی زده میشه باید منتظر بازخوردش باشی...یکی مخالفت میکنه..میگن دهنمو میبنده...زوور میگه... :Yahoo (4): ...(بخدا شما دقیقا ایندتون میشید امثال ....سیاسیون... :Yahoo (4):   )
اصن سجاد مشکل داره گیرمم الان موافق میبود...مشکل حل بود دیگ....مثبت میشد...؟!؟!؟!منم مخالفم با قطعی ..بیام ازت حمایت کنم چیی میشه!!؟مثبت میشه؟هزاران بچه ی کنکورییی ک مخالفن و انجمن نمیان چی...؟!اونام موافق لغو هستن...!!یکم به قول خودت منطقی باش دیگ.... :Yahoo (21): 
------------------------------------------
منم اعتراض دارم به مدیر ک اصن چرا اجازه میدن همچین تاپیکی زده بشه ک تهش هیچیه....تهش توهینه..تهش اعتراض و گرازشه...؟!!
تاپیک باید هدف دار باشه..کی موافق یا مخالف...چی رو درس میکنه؟!یکی دوصفحه ک گذش باید ببنید ک ارزش داره؟!!!ارزش بحث داره...ارزش اعصاب خوردی داره..اگ نداره باید پاک بشه دیگ..
من اصن نمیخاستم نقل بگیرم...و شرکت کنم در این بحث ها..ولی توهین و کورکورانه صحبت کردن ی حدی داره... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): ...
مخصوصا قضاوت کسی ک همه قبولش دارن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): ...

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد دوواش دفعه قبل تو منو اخراج کردی؟ راستشو بگو


نه عزیز : ))

----------


## reza2018

دوستان هدف این افراد این هست که با ایجاد حاشیه بچه هارو از اصل مطلب دور کنن....الکی انرژیتونو صرفشون نکنید

----------


## Hellion

> نه عزیز : ))


پس الان اخراج کن این دوستمون دچار سوختگی شد... مشکلش رفع بشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

من موافق اخراجش نیستم...اگه واقعا ما درست میگیم یکی از ما قانع کنه اگه اون موقع قانع نشد اخراج کن...ما تا حالا جواب یه حرفشو ندادیم قطعا کسی هم دلایل اینکه میگه مشکلی نداره تاثیر قطعی رو نخونده


> چند نفر خواهان اخراج کاربر @mohammad1397 به دلایل تشویش اذهان کاربران ، بهم ریختن و به حاشیه بردن جو عمومی انجمن و همچنین توهین و کل کل های بی موردش هستند؟
>  
> @Araz @Faraz @Defne

----------


## Mohsen2

> دوستان هدف این افراد این هست که با ایجاد حاشیه بچه هارو از اصل مطلب دور کنن....الکی انرژیتونو صرفشون نکنید


اره به خدا اینا حسودن من که گوشم بدهکار این حرفا نیست اگه 80درصد قطعی هم بشه بازم تلاش خودمو انجام میدم شما هم با تمام توان پیگیری کنید

----------


## KingCrimson

> ------------------------------------------
> منم اعتراض دارم به مدیر ک اصن چرا اجازه میدن همچین تاپیکی زده بشه ک تهش هیچیه....تهش توهینه..تهش اعتراض و گرازشه...؟!!
> تاپیک باید هدف دار باشه..کی موافق یا مخالف...چی رو درس میکنه؟!یکی دوصفحه ک گذش باید ببنید ک ارزش داره؟!!!ارزش بحث داره...ارزش اعصاب خوردی داره..اگ نداره باید پاک بشه دیگ..
> من اصن نمیخاستم نقل بگیرم...و شرکت کنم در این بحث ها..ولی توهین و کورکورانه صحبت کردن ی حدی داره......
> مخصوصا قضاوت کسی ک همه قبولش دارن...


تهش هیچی نیست. از طریق ما خیلی از بچه ها ترغیب شدن و به نماینده هاشون اطلاع رسانی کردن.  تا الان حدود 30 تا نماینده از طریق این تاپیک اطلاع رسانی شدند. 
دوما اینکه این تاپیک هدف دار هستش. هدف این تاپیک رو میتونین بالای مرورگرتون (Tab) ببینید.
بعدش هم اگر چندتا کاربر اینجا از قوانین سرپیچی میکنن تقصیر خود کاربران هست نه تاپیک.

----------


## saj8jad

همه چیز را همگان دانند
برای همیشه به این بحث های بچگانه پایان بدید ، لطفا

----------


## gloria1370

> اره به خدا عصری رفتم اموزشگاه بنر زده بود کلاس های ارتقا معدل معلومه دیگه کیا پشت این قضایا هستن تا جایی که میتونید تلاش کنید به همدیگه کمک کنید تو روش های مطالعه معرفی منابع برنامه ریزی حسود نباشید من لینک تمام پکیج های کنکوری رو دارم هر کی خواست پی ام بده


منم همینو میگم از اول انشالا که پیروز بشیم تا حسودای پلاستیکی بسوززززننن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> پس الان اخراج کن این دوستمون دچار سوختگی شد... مشکلش رفع بشه


 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sina_hp

*آخر کاری کردید این تاپیک بره به حاشیه و بسته شه و حقیقت پنهان اونم بخاطر دو نفر سودجو*

----------


## Mohsen2

چرا بسته بشه لطفا دیگه جوابشونو ندید بی محلشون کنید

----------


## mlt

بسته نشده


> *آخر کاری کردید این تاپیک بره به حاشیه و بسته شه و حقیقت پنهان اونم بخاطر دو نفر سودجو*

----------


## saj8jad

> همه چیز را همگان دانند
> برای همیشه به این بحث های بچگانه پایان بدید ، لطفا



 
Up

----------


## Hellion

> *آخر کاری کردید این تاپیک بره به حاشیه و بسته شه و حقیقت پنهان اونم بخاطر دو نفر سودجو*


فکر کردی الان این بحثا برام مهمه؟!!... این بحث تاثیر قطعی سالای قبل بوده برو ببین اونایی که خیلی پیگیر بودن و از درس دور شدن آخر و عاقبتشون چی شده چی آوردن؟... این تاپیکاست که بقیه رو به حاشیه میبره بحث معدل هرچی باشه کنکور واجبتره از واجب تر غافل نشید که تش تلخیه... سودجو هم خودتی و امثال که با حاشیه بازی سعی داری بقیه رو هم بدبخت کنی... خودمم موافق تاثیر قطعی ام ولی تو شرایط عادلانه اگه امتحان برگزار بشه نه الان...

----------


## KingCrimson

در تایید حرف دوستمون لطفا از این لحظه با هیچ کسی بحث نکنید و فقط در تاپیک مربوطه فعالیت کنید. هدف تاپیک هم معلومه: زنگ زدن و اطلاع رسانی به نمایندگان. نحوه کار و چگونگی کار هم قبلا توضیح داده شده است.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


فکر کردی الان این بحثا برام مهمه؟!!... این بحث تاثیر قطعی سالای قبل بوده برو ببین اونایی که خیلی پیگیر بودن و از درس دور شدن آخر و عاقبتشون چی شده چی آوردن؟... این تاپیکاست که بقیه رو به حاشیه میبره بحث معدل هرچی باشه کنکور واجبتره از واجب تر غافل نشید که تش تلخیه... سودجو هم خودتی و امثال که با حاشیه بازی سعی داری بقیه رو هم بدبخت کنی... خودمم موافق تاثیر قطعی ام ولی تو شرایط عادلانه اگه امتحان برگزار بشه نه الان...


روزی یک ساعت کسی رو بدبخت نمی کنه به جای این که اون یک ساعت رو بی هوده سپری کنیم می ذاریم برای دفاع از حقمون که فردا نگيم می تونستیم و کاری نکردیم اون موقع با الان فرق می کنه مشکل شما اينه که اينو نمی فهمید*

----------


## Hellion

> *
> 
> روزی یک ساعت کسی رو بدبخت نمی کنه به جای این که اون یک ساعت رو بی هوده سپری کنیم می زاریم برای دفاع از حقمون که فرداش نگيم می تونستیم و کاری نکردیم اون موقع با الان فرق می کنه مشکل شما اينه که اينو نمی فهمید*


آیدیتو ذخیره میکنم بعد کنکور سراغتو میگیرم اونوقت میفهمی که کی هست میفهمه :Yahoo (1): ... فکر کردی یک ساعت تایم کمیه؟ بیخیال دیگه ادامه نمیدم ولی بعد کنکور میبینمت دوست عزیز... تاریخ تکرار میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad1397

من دیگه از فردا تایپیک مسخرتون نمیام چون از فردا دیگه وقت ندارم :Yahoo (4): تایپیک خودم هم هر چند وقت یه بار فقط اپ میکنم شما هم تایپیک من نیاین :Yahoo (4): تا ببینیم اخر عاقبت این ماجرا کی ضرر اصلی میکنه...خداحافظ

----------


## مینووو

امروز کدوم نماینده ها تلفنتونو جواب دادن؟

----------


## مینووو

> آیدیتو ذخیره میکنم بعد کنکور سراغتو میگیرم اونوقت میفهمی که کی هست میفهمه... فکر کردی یک ساعت تایم کمیه؟ بیخیال دیگه ادامه نمیدم ولی بعد کنکور میبینمت دوست عزیز... تاریخ تکرار میشه


یکی دوساعت وقتی هست که فقط برای شرکت توی ترمیم معدل یک درس لازمه....خوندن واسش که دوماه میخواد....لطفا کسیو توی این تاپیک دعوت به سکوت در برابر ظلم نکنید...انگار نمیخواید باور کنید کسی که معدل بالایی نداره  روزی ۲۵ساعتم برای کنکور بخونه به رشته های تاپ نمیرسه....هدف این تاپیک مشخصه میتونید تاپیک‌جدا بزنید وبچه هارو نصیحت کنید

----------


## مینووو

دوستان دیگر آگاه باشید نباید به امید تلاش دیگران، خودمان تلاش نکنیم!!!
طرح دو فوریت در مجلس شورای اسلامی برای تصویب نیازمند دو سوم آرای مجلس میباشد پس بدانید که بسیار کاری دشوار میباشد اما با آگاهی بخشی شما عزیزان انشالله دو سوم رای را کسب خواهیم کرد
پس روزی یکساعت تلاش در این کانال اجباری میباشد
برای آینده ی خودتان تلاش کنید
 @konkoorsahm

----------


## AminSD

> همه چیز را همگان دانند
> برای همیشه به این بحث های بچگانه پایان بدید ، لطفا


همين يارو هم يكى از اون ١٩نفره

----------


## Hellion

> یکی دوساعت وقتی هست که فقط برای شرکت توی ترمیم معدل یک درس لازمه....خوندن واسش که دوماه میخواد....لطفا کسیو توی این تاپیک دعوت به سکوت در برابر ظلم نکنید...انگار نمیخواید باور کنید کسی که معدل بالایی نداره  روزی ۲۵ساعتم برای کنکور بخونه به رشته های تاپ نمیرسه....هدف این تاپیک مشخصه میتونید تاپیک‌جدا بزنید وبچه هارو نصیحت کنید


استدلال‌های مفتکی رو برای کسی بزارید که تازه اومده تو کنکور... کنکور 98 میرسه بالاخره و وضع شماها از همین الان مشخص... کلا اخلاق بدی که دارم بعد کنکور یقه اونایی که لازمه رو میگیرم... شما هم منتظر باشید.. ولی ایشالله که به جای معدل بازیکن درس بخونید به سرنوشت بقیه‌ دچار نشید‌(تاپیکهای معدل سال 95 94 مطالعه شود به حرفم میرسی... یا حق

----------


## AminSD

> استدلال‌های مفتکی رو برای کسی بزارید که تازه اومده تو کنکور... کنکور 98 میرسه بالاخره و وضع شماها از همین الان مشخص... کلا اخلاق بدی که دارم بعد کنکور یقه اونایی که لازمه رو میگیرم... شما هم منتظر باشید.. ولی ایشالله که به جای معدل بازیکن درس بخونید به سرنوشت بقیه‌ دچار نشید‌(تاپیکهای معدل سال 95 94 مطالعه شود به حرفم میرسی... یا حق


ببخشيد شما چندبار خودتون كنكور دادين؟

----------


## Hellion

> ببخشيد شما چندبار خودتون كنكور دادين؟


دوبار.. 96... 1900 شدم پشت موندم.. 97 به 842 رسیدم... ولی از 93 اینجا عضوم و قدیما زیاد پیگیر بودم

----------


## AminSD

> من دیگه از فردا تایپیک مسخرتون نمیام چون از فردا دیگه وقت ندارمتایپیک خودم هم هر چند وقت یه بار فقط اپ میکنم شما هم تایپیک من نیاینتا ببینیم اخر عاقبت این ماجرا کی ضرر اصلی میکنه...خداحافظ


شرت كم...

----------


## AminSD

> دوبار.. 96... 1900 شدم پشت موندم.. 97 به 842 رسیدم... ولی از 93 اینجا عضوم و قدیما زیاد پیگیر بودم


سال دومتون چقدر وقتتون رو به اومدن انجمن اختصاص ميدادين؟ اخه اينجورى كه از اكانت و ارسالاتون معلومه ظاهرا خيلي فعال بودين

----------


## saj8jad

> همين يارو هم يكى از اون ١٩نفره


مهم نیست
حق اگر حق باشه به حقدارش میرسه اگرم نباشه نمیرسه

----------


## Hellion

> سال دومتون چقدر وقتتون رو به اومدن انجمن اختصاص ميدادين؟ اخه اينجورى كه از اكانت و ارسالاتون معلومه ظاهرا خيلي فعال بودين


این مال قدیماس.. سال دوم هر دوسه ماه یبار انلاین میشدم و بعدش زود اف... اینجا کلن حاشیه خوب درس بخونی اینجا نمیای... کلن سعی کن. انجمن نیای فار منفی زیاده

----------


## gloria1370

دوستان بیاید هیچ مخالفی رو ریپلای نکنیم انقد که گفتن و ریپلای نگرفتن دیگه حرف نمیزنن من از الان تا وقتی که نتیجه تاثیر معدل گفته بشه عاقبتش چیه اینکارو میکنم و این به معنی این نیست که جوابی براشون ندارم لطفابیاید همگی همکاری کنیم حتی اگه فحش و ناسزا و توهین کردن و حرصمونو دراوردن  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Saeed744

> استدلال‌های مفتکی رو برای کسی بزارید که تازه اومده تو کنکور... کنکور 98 میرسه بالاخره و وضع شماها از همین الان مشخص... کلا اخلاق بدی که دارم بعد کنکور یقه اونایی که لازمه رو میگیرم... شما هم منتظر باشید.. ولی ایشالله که به جای معدل بازیکن درس بخونید به سرنوشت بقیه‌ دچار نشید‌(تاپیکهای معدل سال 95 94 مطالعه شود به حرفم میرسی... یا حق


پس یقه بگیری ماهم دست بزنمون خوبه منتطر شکست هیچکی هم نباش اما خوب حرفتم قبول دارم باید خیلی خوند درگیر حواشی نشد دوستان میتونن اون تایم استراحتشون پیگیر باشن

----------


## gloria1370

> پس یقه بگیری ماهم دست بزنمون خوبه منتطر شکست هیچکی هم نباش اما خوب حرفتم قبول دارم باید خیلی خوند درگیر حواشی نشد دوستان میتونن اون تایم استراحتشون پیگیر باشن


در جواب امثال این اقا باید گفت که خیلیها بخاطر معدل کلا کتابو بستن گذاشتن کنار! حالا ایشون میاد غصه وقت رو میخوره؟؟ ! هه هه همه دارن تلاش میکنن که این اینده مرده رو یه جوری زنده کنن بعد امثال این میگن نه نمرده! مرده بابا مردههههه داریم احیاش میکنیمم

----------


## mpaarshin

من موندم شماها چرا جواب این شخص رو میدین؟؟؟ تاپیک خودش کسی چیزی ننوشت اومد اینجا تا بحث راه بندازه
آقا ول کنید تورو خدا مگه بچه اید؟؟؟ دقیقا چیزیه که این شخص میخواد 
کلا نه اینجا نه هیچ جای دیگه جواب این اشخاص رو ندین
کسی که بخواد ضرر کنه میکنه کسیم نخواد نمیکنه 


شفاف سازی همین بس که نمرات سالها و دوره های مختلف نهایی تراز متفاوت دارن همین یه مورد بس که این قانون یا هرچی که هست خلاف قانون و عدالت آموزشی هستش

----------


## Hellion

> پس یقه بگیری ماهم دست بزنمون خوبه منتطر شکست هیچکی هم نباش اما خوب حرفتم قبول دارم باید خیلی خوند درگیر حواشی نشد دوستان میتونن اون تایم استراحتشون پیگیر باشن


دست بزن بعد کنکور مشخص میشه دوست عزیز خیلیا میخاستن دست بزنن ولی بعد کنکور ناپیدا شدن  :Yahoo (4):  °°من منتظر شکست هیچکس نیستم چون یکبار از عمق تجربش کردم ولی میگم درگیر حواشی نشین نزارین بحث معدل از کنکور غافلتون کنه

----------


## Hellion

> در جواب امثال این اقا باید گفت که خیلیها بخاطر معدل کلا کتابو بستن گذاشتن کنار! حالا ایشون میاد غصه وقت رو میخوره؟؟ ! هه هه همه دارن تلاش میکنن که این اینده مرده رو یه جوری زنده کنن بعد امثال این میگن نه نمرده! مرده بابا مردههههه داریم احیاش میکنیمم


احیاش کنی هم هیچی نمیاری چون وقتت رفته... بازم میگم برو تاپیکای 94 95 رو بحث معدل شون نگاه کن ببین اونایی که مثل شما پیگیر بودن بعد کنکور چیکار کردن... اگه یه مورد فقط یه مورد برام پیدا کردی از اون تاپیک که تونسته رشته تاپی بیاره و دنبال مثبت کردن معدل بوده من از همینجا اعلام می‌کنم دیگه انجمن نمیام.. برو تست بزن کتاب بخون درصد بالا بزن ببینم کی میتونه یقتو بگیره و نزاره رشته خوب بری

----------


## gloria1370

هر کسی بگه از چه شهری نماینده ها همراه شدن تا اونایی که نمیدونن رو بشناسیم دوستان و اگاهشون کنیم

----------


## gloria1370

> احیاش کنی هم هیچی نمیاری چون وقتت رفته... بازم میگم برو تاپیکای 94 95 رو بحث معدل شون نگاه کن ببین اونایی که مثل شما پیگیر بودن بعد کنکور چیکار کردن... اگه یه مورد فقط یه مورد برام پیدا کردی از اون تاپیک که تونسته رشته تاپی بیاره و دنبال مثبت کردن معدل بوده من از همینجا اعلام می‌کنم دیگه انجمن نمیام.. برو تست بزن کتاب بخون درصد بالا بزن ببینم کی میتونه یقتو بگیره و نزاره رشته خوب بری


خخخ متاسفانه انقد وقت ندارم که تورو قانع کنم انحمن نیای!! میخواستی نیای اینهمه سال قطعا دلیلی برات پیدا شده بود! صمنا من اینکارو وقت تلف کردن نمیدونم شما از ماجرا پرتی کلا ایدیمم سیو کن تا بعد به یاری خدا بهت بگم چی قبول شدم نکنی هم خودت بهت پیام میدم! چه مثبت بشه چه قطعی من قبول میشم مثبت بشه بهترخ چون من حال ترمیم معدل ندارم! فقط هم ۱۰ درصد برام معدل حساب میشه ولی کلا دوس دارم زیر بار ظلم نرم !شما هم در حایگاهی نیستی که منو نصیحت کنی و بهم بگی وقتمو چطور بهینه استفاده کنم! ضمنا هر رشته ای نمیرزه به ارشدم!موفق باشی

----------


## Hellion

> خخخ متاسفانه انقد وقت ندارم که تورو قانع کنم انحمن نیای!! میخواستی نیای اینهمه سال قطعا دلیلی برات پیدا شده بود! صمنا من اینکارو وقت تلف کردن نمیدونم شما از ماجرا پرتی کلا ایدیمم سیو کن تا بعد به یاری خدا بهت بگم چی قبول شدم نکنی هم خودت بهت پیام میدم! چه مثبت بشه چه قطعی من قبول میشم مثبت بشه بهترخ چون من حال ترمیم معدل ندارم! فقط هم ۱۰ درصد برام معدل حساب میشه ولی کلا دوس دارم زیر بار ظلم نرم !شما هم در حایگاهی نیستی که منو نصیحت کنی و بهم بگی وقتمو چطور بهینه استفاده کنم! ضمنا هر رشته ای نمیرزه به ارشدم!موفق باشی


هر وقت به رشته من رسیدی بیا گنده بازی دربیار... پزشکی ارومیه در خدمت باشیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed744

> دست بزن بعد کنکور مشخص میشه دوست عزیز خیلیا میخاستن دست بزنن ولی بعد کنکور ناپیدا شدن  °°من منتظر شکست هیچکس نیستم چون یکبار از عمق تجربش کردم ولی میگم درگیر حواشی نشین نزارین بحث معدل از کنکور غافلتون کنه


ما هستیم نگران نباش :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Hellion

> ما هستیم نگران نباش


ایشالله که هر کی زحمت میکشه نتیجشو ببینه.. موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------

